# Celebrities and Their Dior - PICS ONLY



## rainbow_rose

Please post pics of celebrities with their Diors - include name if you can for search purposes.

Chat here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/celebrities-and-their-dior-chat-709486.html




*Paris Hilton and her collection of Dior Handbags.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Lindsay Lohan.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## burukogepanda

Thank you for starting this post!!! I love all their bags!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Mischa Barton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Burukogepanda No Problem, I'm glad you enjoy looking at the pics!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Christina Aguilera.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Hilary Duff.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Victoria Beckham.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## poutine

nice pics!  i love Dior and it is nice to see how they are carried.  thanks for the pics!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Poutine -  No problem glad u enjoyed viewing them!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicky Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Nicole Richie.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sienna Miller.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Carmen Electra.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Jessica Alba*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## fiatflux

Which bag is this...exact name and color?  Is it readily available right now?  I just stumbled into this forum and never thought these bags appealed to me 'til I saw this one being worn!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*fiatflux - The bag Paris Hilton is carrying is the Dior Gaucho Tote. *
*Availiabe in Navy, Khaki, Ivory, Dark Brown and Burgundy (Dark Red).*
*(See Below pic for Dark Brown version!)*
*It retails for around $1,395, and is availiable via NiemanMarcus and Bergdorf Goodman.*
*Hope This Helps.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Cheryl24

Great pictures rainbow_rose!  Loved looking through them!!


----------



## fiatflux

rainbow_rose said:
			
		

> *fiatflux - The bag Paris Hilton is carrying is the Dior Gaucho Tote. *
> *Availiabe in Navy, Khaki, Ivory, Dark Brown and Burgundy (Dark Red).*
> *(See Below pic for Dark Brown version!)*
> *It retails for around $1,395, and is availiable via NiemanMarcus and Bergdorf Goodman.*
> *Hope This Helps.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 
Thanks!  Does Paris have the Navy, then?


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Yup Paris has the navy! Isn't it totally TDF!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## RoseMary

great thread! 

Kate Moss:


----------



## janice

Thank you sooooo much for the pics. Now that I have seen the pic of Christina wearing the DIOR detective large and mini. I totally want it!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Hey janice no problem glad u enjoyed looking at the pics! OMG I know isn't the white detective totally TDF, I want it so bad! lol!*
*Here are some better pictures for you to drool over! lol!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## RoseMary

Adriana Lima:


----------



## rainbow_rose

*More Christina Aguilera *
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## senzafine

I love the pictures! Thanks for those. Mischa has one giant gaucho


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Diane Kruger.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Bagasms

Rainbow I love all the pictures that you post in every thread, thanks!


----------



## Cheryl24

Sienna Miller


----------



## rainbow_rose

Bagasms said:
			
		

> Rainbow I love all the pictures that you post in every thread, thanks!


 
*Bagasms, No problem, I'm glad you enjoyed looking at the pics!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## myriamrees

Quote:
Originally Posted by *rainbow_rose*
_*fiatflux - The bag Paris Hilton is carrying is the Dior Gaucho Tote. *
*Availiabe in Navy, Khaki, Ivory, Dark Brown and Burgundy (Dark Red).*
*(See Below pic for Dark Brown version!)*
*It retails for around $1,395, and is availiable via NiemanMarcus and Bergdorf Goodman.*
*Hope This Helps.*
*xxxRosexxx*_


Thanks! Does Paris have the Navy, then?

Girls, I do have the Dior Gaucho Tote in Black and I think that is the one that Paris is wearing. I will post some pics soon x


----------



## Ronja

J.Lo and her Dior Gaucho





Ronja


----------



## mewlicious

Great thread! Adore adore adore Christina Aguilera with her Dior Detective!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Isn't it fabulous mewlicious! Totally TDF!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## janice

omg! more Christina pics with the detective. thank you. i need one.


----------



## luckylacoste

i love this thread!


----------



## dior24

Of all the Dior bags, the Lady Dior is the only that appeals to me the most till today. I have seen so many trends come and go that I don't know what John Galliano is thinking sometime. But I have to admit, he's a genious and the best in couture designing though some people say they are not wearable. But, I don't care.


----------



## icechampagne

Thanks for the pics! gah I want a gaucho bag so badly. Seems like everyone has one lol


----------



## jade109

Thanks for the pics. I love the shape of the saddle! It's so different and slick.


----------



## Ronja

Liv with Dior.
Christian Dior Spring/Summer 2001 Fashion Show, January 22nd, 2001, Paris




Ronja


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sarah Jessica Parker in Sex and the City with Dior.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Lindsay Lohan with Dior Gaucho.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Cheryl24

More of Lindsay w/ Gaucho


----------



## Cheryl24

Lindsay again...


----------



## dior24

I guess Lindsay has all the bags out there. 

I love this dior saddle a lot. I watched this episode before & till today, the design on the saddle is still classy.   

The flower brooch too which leads to many women copying the style.


----------



## Meow

Thanks Rose for posting the photos,I enjoyed it very much.. will keep on coming back for more !


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Paris Hilton.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Martine McCutcheon with Gaucho.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## gucci for life

Meow said:
			
		

> Thanks Rose for posting the photos,I enjoyed it very much.. will keep on coming back for more !


 
Yeaaaah, me too, thanks Rose 
   ...keep coming back.


----------



## RoseMary

India Hicks and Delphine Arnault


----------



## RoseMary

Michele Monique Reis


----------



## RoseMary

Xin Li


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another Christina Aguilera.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## ShoooSh

Frances Bean carrying a dior tote with her mum Courtney Love ..
she looks soo cute + Copy of her late father


----------



## HarvDior

OMG i thought Courtney was Amanda Lepore! LOL

Love that dior on Frances!


----------



## Megs

Thanks for this thread!! Great pics 

I am not a fan of Paris really... but she looks GREAT with her Gaucho Tote in blue!!!!!


----------



## RoseMary

jessica alba


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Eva Mendes.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Cheryl24

There's a different pic earlier in the thread w/ Victoria and this bag.  Here's another....she looks so good here!!


----------



## Cheryl24

Elisha Cuthbert w/ the same clutch Eva Mendes has


----------



## RoseMary

*diane kruger:*


----------



## H_addict

Elle Macpherson:


----------



## dior24

Oh, the Mickey Mouse tee Vic wears is so cute!


----------



## H_addict

lou doillon (i think) with Dior:


----------



## handbag addict

RoseMary said:
			
		

> Xin Li


My God this is my fav purse from Dior. I would kill for that....


----------



## handbag addict

Paris Hilton Dior shoes...


----------



## dior24

LV_addict said:
			
		

> lou doillon (i think) with Dior:


and Milla too with Dior Ballet bag.


----------



## H_addict

dior24 said:
			
		

> and Milla too with Dior Ballet bag.


 
You are right!!! I didn't even notice!!!


----------



## Vuittonhammie

I think Posh looked best with her Dior-- she made the whole sporty look work!!


----------



## Virginia

Thanks for all the pix!! I loved looking at them.. especially Paris' collection!


----------



## Cheryl24

Heidi Klum


----------



## Cheryl24

Vanessa Marcil (older pic)


----------



## Cheryl24

Angie Harmon


----------



## RoseMary

Heidi Klum and Gaucho:


----------



## ruktam

rainbow_rose said:


> *Hey janice no problem glad u enjoyed looking at the pics! OMG I know isn't the white detective totally TDF, I want it so bad! lol!*
> *Here are some better pictures for you to drool over! lol!*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 
LOVE CHRISTINA AND DETECTIVE BAG!!!!!  thanks for posting


----------



## Cheryl24

Carmen Electra (she looks great here!)


----------



## ShoooSh

indeed she looks stunning here .. love her Logo saddle


----------



## superstar

Haylie Duff


----------



## Wild_Rose

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## pinkish_love

^^ Great photos.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## karo

Wild_Rose said:


> Gisele Bundchen


 

I think she is a very beautiful woman. She looks great here and I love her Gaucho.


----------



## karo

RoseMary said:


> Heidi Klum and Gaucho:


 
I love Heidi, her family and her bag of course, but what's really funny is that my daughter has the exact same toy, which you can see in the bottom left corner of these pics, it's a small colorful giraffe


----------



## karo

rainbow_rose said:


> *Nicky Hilton.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


 

I love the color of her bag. It would look great with everything I have


----------



## fatefullotus

Wild_Rose said:


> Gisele Bundchen



I love the way this bag "ages"!  TDF!


----------



## zerodross

kate hudson with her white medium gaucho. (uhm, yeah i think she looks like she's picking at her nose in the picture on the left )


----------



## Chrystalline

^^ It does seem like it.


----------



## Pursefanatic85




----------



## MayDay

Pursefanatic85 said:


>


 
Sorry for sounding dumb, but who is that?! I thought it was Pink originally but she doesn't seem like the type to wear designer clothes...but it looks so much like her, especially with her mouth being opened like that.


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> Sorry for sounding dumb, but who is that?! I thought it was Pink originally but she doesn't seem like the type to wear designer clothes...but it looks so much like her, especially with her mouth being opened like that.



I thought it was Pink too. mostly because of the mole/freckle (?) on her face and well generally it kinda looked like pink. and i agree, she doesn't look like the type to wear designer clothes. maybe she's gone all avril lavigne, since avril who was all punk rock converted big time to some major chanel fan. (shocking stuff)


----------



## kelsl1317

zerodross said:


> kate hudson with her white medium gaucho. (uhm, yeah i think she looks like she's picking at her nose in the picture on the left )


 
Yupp... defintly looks like she's diggin for gold up there...


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> I thought it was Pink too. mostly because of the mole/freckle (?) on her face and well generally it kinda looked like pink. and i agree, she doesn't look like the type to wear designer clothes. maybe she's gone all avril lavigne, since avril who was all punk rock converted big time to some major chanel fan. (shocking stuff)


 
Avril thought she could resist the temptation of designer luxuries....


----------



## Chrystalline

Courtney Love appearing in court  . Love love the limited edition bag.


----------



## DiOr*ViCtIm

Paris in total Rasta, i love this photo!! *_*






Monica Bellucci with Lady Dior


----------



## MayDay

Chrystalline said:


> Courtney Love appearing in court  . Love love the limited edition bag.


 
I can't stop looking at the bag! It's so darn cute!!!!! 

Thank you so much for posting these pics gals! This is one of my favourite threads


----------



## oranGetRee

I love Jessica Alba and her bag. Nice shots.


----------



## zerodross

Chrystalline said:


> Courtney Love appearing in court  . Love love the limited edition bag.



y'know, if she had bothered to brush her hair a little, and put on just a bit more makeup (i know... i am actually demanding that courtney love puts on more makeup. i'm mad), i think she would actually look really nice. she really does look nice in the outfit and of course that bag is just too cute.


----------



## zerodross

DiOr*ViCtIm said:


> Monica Bellucci with Lady Dior



HUBBA HUBBA! i really think monica bellucci is absolutely befitting of the lady dior. i wish i could see her in head to toe dior - dior fine jewelry, bag and a hot dress by galliano.


----------



## zerodross

paris hilton at the 2006 grammys with her dior d'trick (the one with the fur bit on the handles!) WHOA! this bag is hot!












sorry for the small pictures, but i couldn't find any larger ones.


----------



## zerodross

^^
oops, hehe found some larger/clearer ones.  the d'trick.


----------



## Chrystalline

lol not a fan of paris but the bag absolutely matches her outfit. Fab bag.


----------



## MayDay

WOW! The D'trick bag with fur looks so glamourous, and is matched so perfectly with her outfit! Thank you very much for posting this, Zerodross!


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## nataliam1976

Dazzle said:


>


 

i WANT this bag    !


----------



## nataliam1976

sorry about last post i know it wasnt very creative and productive ...i just couldnt HELP myself !


----------



## karo

Dazzle said:


>


She looks great in this pic. I love her tee and that bag is just gorgeous.


----------



## ~Angela~

Ashley Olsen with the Cannage Drawstring in black
http://img173.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=96915_13364PCN_ashley14_122_331lo.jpg


----------



## MayDay

~Angela~ said:


> Ashley Olsen with the Cannage Drawstring in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img173.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=96915_13364PCN_ashley14_122_331lo.jpg


 
Somehow the Cannage looks better on her than on me.


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> Somehow the Cannage looks better on her than on me.



awww may! that's not true. you should take heart that at least you don't look like a homeless bum in a zillion layers of oversized clothing what with all that money she's making. 

plus she's not wearing any pants/bottoms in that picture!


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> Somehow the Cannage looks better on her than on me.


 

only because she doesnt look like herself on the pic ! and u cant see her skeletal fiugre and etarnal pout !  i hope u dont pout all the time may ...do u ?


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> only because she doesnt look like herself on the pic ! and u cant see her skeletal fiugre and etarnal pout !  i hope u dont pout all the time may ...do u ?


 
LOL!  I don't pout all the time, and I know that if I had as much money as her I'd have a HUGE smile locked on my face (but then again money can't really buy happiness...but it can sure buy a lot of bags that make me happy!!!).

I shouldn't have quoted the picture...now it's just taking up a HUGE amount of space and it doesn't even load anymore.


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> LOL!  I don't pout all the time, and I know that if I had as much money as her I'd have a HUGE smile locked on my face (but then again money can't really buy happiness...but it can sure buy a lot of bags that make me happy!!!).
> 
> I shouldn't have quoted the picture...now it's just taking up a HUGE amount of space and it doesn't even load anymore.


 
a lot of bags and a lot of dior couture my dear ! i would get all the variations of that dress ... last time i was in paris it was on a display in sephora - behind the glass just like mona lisa


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> a lot of bags and a lot of dior couture my dear ! i would get all the variations of that dress ... last time i was in paris it was on a display in sephora - behind the glass just like mona lisa


 
Wow that dress is HOT! I wonder if that's couture or ready-to-wear.


----------



## MayDay

Paris Hilton and her black and white D'Trick


----------



## MayDay

One more pic of Ashley Olsen with her Cannage Drawstring Bag


----------



## Prada Prince

Celine Dion and her military green cannage tote, and shopping in Dior Paris...


----------



## nataliam1976

how great looking is that ?


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> how great looking is that ?



ah she looks gorgeous. it's a shame marilyn manson thought otherwise. (ignores fact that dita von teese's beret has a funny "stem" sticking out from the top of it)


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> ah she looks gorgeous. it's a shame marilyn manson thought otherwise. (ignores fact that dita von teese's beret has a funny "stem" sticking out from the top of it)


 
She has this haunting attractiveness, and I'm SO GLAD that Marilyn Manson and her didn't work out...he looks so ugly and freaky.


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> She has this haunting attractiveness, and I'm SO GLAD that Marilyn Manson and her didn't work out...he looks so ugly and freaky.


 

u little gossip minxes u ! u were to focus on her bag not on marylin manson!  oh and by the way i read that HE dumped HER ! and saw his pic with a new flame, some cheap looking blondie ...


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> u little gossip minxes u ! u were to focus on her bag not on marylin manson!  oh and by the way i read that HE dumped HER ! and saw his pic with a new flame, some cheap looking blondie ...


 
 

Since when did horrifyingly ugly people get to break up with beautiful attractive ladies? Beggars CAN'T be choosers (okie now I think I sound totally offensive, so I'll stop here)


----------



## Chrystalline

nataliam1976 said:


> how great looking is that ?


 
For a person who takes her clothes off for a living, she's classier than Paris, Lilo and Britney combined IMHO.


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> Since when did horrifyingly ugly people get to break up with beautiful attractive ladies? Beggars CAN'T be choosers (okie now I think I sound totally offensive, so I'll stop here)




the guy amazes me, he manages to date rose mcgowan and marry dita von teese and then chuck her for this blonde 19 year old. 

and i agree with nataliam, the new squeeze, mehhh. dita seems to have more class and beauty in her pinkie than the whole of that new chick.


----------



## nataliam1976

i WANT that !  how come i never noticed this bag before  

Ladies what should i start looking for exactly ?  

PS. Marylin Manson claimed no spousal support for Dita ... even though she didnt even ask for it !!!


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> i WANT that !  how come i never noticed this bag before
> 
> Ladies what should i start looking for exactly ?
> 
> PS. Marylin Manson claimed no spousal support for Dita ... even though she didnt even ask for it !!!



i think it's an evening bag version of the saddle. hrrrm, not too sure, i think i've seen it on ebay before but i may just be hallucinating (and going mad from exam stress). 

i think May or justinleaddict would be able to help you out with this. 

p/s meh, i always thought MM was an alright person and i liked his interview in michael moore's bowling for columbine film. but he's not playing nice at all with dita, which is really sad because she's seemed like such a fantastic wife to him (i remember seeing pictures of her sitting in on some talk he did)


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> i think it's an evening bag version of the saddle. hrrrm, not too sure, i think i've seen it on ebay before but i may just be hallucinating (and going mad from exam stress).
> 
> i think May or justinleaddict would be able to help you out with this.
> 
> p/s meh, i always thought MM was an alright person and i liked his interview in michael moore's bowling for columbine film. but he's not playing nice at all with dita, which is really sad because she's seemed like such a fantastic wife to him (i remember seeing pictures of her sitting in on some talk he did)


 
Yep! It's the evening version of the saddle bag and it's actually a small frame bag made from satin (although it can come in leather or canvas too). It also comes with a "bonus" leather-backed mirror 

(Good luck with your exams Millie!)


----------



## nataliam1976

thank you so much ladies !  the quest begins now  


zero the best of luck with exams im sure u will pass with flying colours ( or Dior bags if u want!  ) and havent i seen something about amsterdam ? just focus on how cool its gonna be there !


----------



## Cheryl24

Brooke Hogan

Resizing pic...to be continued


----------



## Cheryl24

^^Sorry about that...

Here's the resized pic of Brooke


----------



## Selena

^I think I saw that bag at the outlet today!!


----------



## superstar

Ms. Hilton in Dior heels


----------



## superstar

Dior Boots


----------



## superstar

Paris in Dior, head to toe.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## Chrystalline

Wow Cristina is a Dior girl!   Love her trotter romantique!


----------



## superstar




----------



## nataliam1976

can somebody tell why i just like looking at xtina`s pics in Dior but i totally feel like  when i see Paris in D? uuuugh


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> can somebody tell why i just like looking at xtina`s pics in Dior but i totally feel like  when i see Paris in D? uuuugh



because paris has herpes? (yes i'll admit, i'm definitely looking at all those incriminating stuff about paris from the parisexposed site. )

xtina cleaned up well, absolutely hated it when she got into the moulin-rouge of things and got all dirrrty. but her new married, siren image suits her nicely. can't say i like her music though. but she's got some very nice dior. 

actually paris has quite a few diors (her d'tricks, vintage flowers, etc) i would want too. and i quite like her... although i guess if i were a guy i wouldn't ever want to touch her. ush:

and thanks superstar for posting all those pictures up!


----------



## zerodross

drew barrymore in dior haute couture.


----------



## theglamorous

Lovely bags.


----------



## Chrystalline

Wow Drew really looks lovely.  Thanks for posting *zerodross* and *superstar*!


----------



## Cheryl24

Actress Nadia Bjorlin


----------



## MayDay

luvpurses24 said:


> Actress Nadia Bjorlin


 
   

The leopard Gambler is stunning!!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

IMHO Chloe Sevigny should get a court order forbidding her to carry Dior bags around until she gets some sense of fashion in her head...


----------



## Dahlia

NIce!!!Thank you!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Somehow, that gorgeous bag does not look right on her.


----------



## Dazzle

*Drew Barrymore* is every inch the leading lady in a white Grecian-draped Dior


----------



## MayDay

wow what a beautiful dress


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> IMHO Chloe Sevigny should get a court order forbidding her to carry Dior bags around until she gets some sense of fashion in her head...



i think i must be getting old, but i don't understand the hype about her fashion sense either! i'm constantly reading some magazine or other raving about how refreshing/different/offbeat her dress sense is, but whenever i see her i just think "you need a severe make-over missy, even if it's from the scary rachel zoe woman".

she should give her lady dior to me. i promise to carry it with better clothes.


----------



## zerodross

Dazzle said:


> *Drew Barrymore* is every inch the leading lady in a white Grecian-draped Dior



thanks for posting it up! i love how classy drew looks, she's been wearing quite a bit of dior to lately (or has she been always just that i've failed to notice?). plus i think she's a nice bit of change compared to the usual dior spokesperson ladies like charlize theron, monica bellucci, etc.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> i think i must be getting old, but i don't understand the hype about her fashion sense either! i'm constantly reading some magazine or other raving about how refreshing/different/offbeat her dress sense is, but whenever i see her i just think "you need a severe make-over missy, even if it's from the scary rachel zoe woman".
> 
> she should give her lady dior to me. i promise to carry it with better clothes.


 
i think fashion became so inpredictable these days that some people will get away with throwing like 40 different pieces into a bin bag and then putting on whatever they pull out of it ...and they will be oh so stylish ... couldnt she have worn that for example?


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> i think fashion became so inpredictable these days that some people will get away with throwing like 40 different pieces into a bin bag and then putting on whatever they pull out of it ...and they will be oh so stylish ... couldnt she have worn that for example?


 
I LOVE the Dior Nude collection, especially the dip-dyed dresses like the one in the attached pic...it's my favourite ready to wear collection of all time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> i think fashion became so inpredictable these days that some people will get away with throwing like 40 different pieces into a bin bag and then putting on whatever they pull out of it ...and they will be oh so stylish ... couldnt she have worn that for example?



hee hee, i'm going to be childish here (and i do adore that particular season of dior)... but... all that is flashing in my head is "oooh hello nipples!"


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> hee hee, i'm going to be childish here (and i do adore that particular season of dior)... but... all that is flashing in my head is "oooh hello nipples!"


 
LOL!  

I wonder why it's so normal in fashion shows to flash them. I mean, most brands sell lingerie/intimates pieces...why not showcase those instead of exposing the models' nipples? But whatever...I bet if that happened Fashion editors and guests would say, "Where are her nipples?!!?"


----------



## superstar

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Sonic Peaches

^^^I aDIOR Jess' bag!!  I love it!!


----------



## MayDay

Sonic Peaches said:


> ^^^I aDIOR Jess' bag!! I love it!!


 
Me too!!!!

Wow she looks so different (I don't like her at all, so looking different doesn't make her look better:s).


----------



## superstar




----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> Wow she looks so different (I don't like her at all, so looking different doesn't make her look better:s).


 

am with u on this one !  i kinda like her style on that pic but because i totally dont like her in general its not gonna change my mind about her ... chicken of the sea if u know what i mean


----------



## nataliam1976

superstar said:


>


 

oh no !!!! i dont want Mushy F*rtone ( perez hilton calls her that  ) to have my bag!!! i think she is another one of those types like chloe sevigny she just always chooses the worst item in the shop to buy and wear and it never makes sense together what she is wearing ! thank god for Drew`s pics a few posts up otherwise i would get seriously depressed !


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- Plus, I'm depressed that that bag looks HUGE on her, and just ever-so-slightly large on me.


----------



## nataliam1976

fatefullotus said:


> ^--- Plus, I'm depressed that that bag looks HUGE on her, and just ever-so-slightly large on me.


 

same here ... well at least on us it looks the way its supposed to !  and she looks as if she was to break in half under the weight of it ...


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

I just had to post this pic


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar

Sienna Miller


----------



## superstar




----------



## Chrystalline

superstar said:


> I just had to post this pic


 
Thanks for posting the pics superstar! Paris in this pic is just ewww.


----------



## zerodross

superstar said:


>



y'know paris actually looks SWEET and demure in this photo. i know, i'm off my mind probably. in any case, love the vintage flowers bag AND shoes.  (and actually her dress isn't half bad either)

come to think about it, paris when she does dress in a non-skanky way for events and the like, she looks pretty decent, but i'm forever haunted by that halloween picture of her in a skanky copper's costume.


----------



## MayDay

OH MY! Thank you for posting all of these pics SuperStar!!!!

I love Paris' black evening frame bag!!!

(on a side note, I think Paris matches Dior Glossies the most...other sunglasses make her face look like an insect or a robot of some sort)


----------



## karo

Giselle Bundchen


----------



## H_addict

*Claudia Schiffer*


----------



## nataliam1976

H_addict said:


> *Claudia Schiffer*


 


love the glasses and the bag but cant she afford a personal hairdresser ?


----------



## dior24

^^lol. agree. Claudia's gaucho is tdf!


----------



## nataliam1976

i must say for once in my life i can look at Mushy without disgust ...sort of  i bet its the DIOR !


----------



## zerodross

^^ LOL at the mischa barton = mushy bit. was she going for the dior a/w 07 show? she's the last person i'd expect to carry a lady dior. eurggghhh.

got to look at the other lady dior carriers - i.e. dita von teese, monica bellucci to balance out the gross factor here.

gahhhh my mind just got the better of my eyes and went right for the image of the fug olsen twin carrying a lady dior. *cries*


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> ^^ LOL at the mischa barton = mushy bit. was she going for the dior a/w 07 show? she's the last person i'd expect to carry a lady dior. eurggghhh.
> 
> got to look at the other lady dior carriers - i.e. dita von teese, monica bellucci to balance out the gross factor here.
> 
> gahhhh my mind just got the better of my eyes and went right for the image of the fug olsen twin carrying a lady dior. *cries*


 

hehe its Perez Hilton who calls her Mushy Fartone  honestly some poeple should be just contacted by Dior and asked kindly NOT to carry around their bags ...in fact not to wear ANYTHING Dior !


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> hehe its Perez Hilton who calls her Mushy Fartone  honestly some poeple should be just contacted by Dior and asked kindly NOT to carry around their bags ...in fact not to wear ANYTHING Dior !



case in point -> fug olsen twin.


----------



## LVobsessed415

i love all of paris handbags, what a collection she has


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another one of Mischa with the Dior Lady Cannage Bag.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*






*


----------



## MayDay

:shame: I'm embarrassed to say this, but I think Misha looks so nice with the white outfit and the black Lady Dior.


----------



## zerodross

^ heh May, you're not alone! i was surprised by how clean she looked! every other picture i've seen of her, she's always got crazy wild wet hair, some hippie clothes and her chanel. but this one, she actually looked half decent.

it's the dior, it's definitely the dior.


----------



## nataliam1976

plus i am 100% sure she wasnt the one picking the outfit !


----------



## H_addict

*Clémence Poésy *

*



*


----------



## quietschi

Please see this picture


----------



## quietschi

Another one. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## PinkPudding

love paris' collection..even though i dont like herush:
love Christina's dior detective..medium and mini


----------



## nataliam1976

quietschi said:


> Please see this picture


 

Oh no ! i dont want fugly Kate having the same bag as i do !


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> Oh no ! i dont want fugly Kate having the same bag as i do !


 
AWWWW! Even though you have the same bag as her, you will appreciate yours a lot more than she (probably) does (I bet you that she has so many bags that she doesn't even know her purses by name).


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> AWWWW! Even though you have the same bag as her, you will appreciate yours a lot more than she (probably) does (I bet you that she has so many bags that she doesn't even know her purses by name).


 

ur right may !   i bet her bag is totally jealous about mine cos she will never in her life receive so much TLC as my babies ! 

btw i saw that new tote Elle is carrying and its absolutely gorgeous so spacious and even bigger than my totes....sweet


----------



## quietschi

Attached one of Heidi Kulm


----------



## quietschi

Sorry for the typing error. I must be of course Heidi Klum


----------



## nataliam1976

sweet Drew in a custom made Galliano ...mixed emotions here ...:s  is it me or it makes her look ..older?


----------



## zerodross

^^ is heidi klum pregs again?! what is this? her third baby? she's giving britney spears a run for her money! but well she's got more style and obviously better bags. hehe

aww, i love drew! i think it's the perfect combination - drew + galliano. i actually like the dress, although i'm not that keen on that red clutch she's holding, it seems off.


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> sweet Drew in a custom made Galliano ...mixed emotions here ...:s is it me or it makes her look ..older?


 
I think it's cuz the dress is so fancy and more lady-like...looks like lace on silver!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> I think it's cuz the dress is so fancy and more lady-like...looks like lace on silver!!!


 
yeah and drew is more kind of a crazy girl ( that hangs out with Hugh Grant aaaaargh ) ...i think its an old photo when Heidi was preggers with her second child..


----------



## zerodross

but i like hugh grant. 

although he does seem like a "f***wit" in bridget jones term, especially him ending it with jemima.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> but i like hugh grant.
> 
> although he does seem like a "f***wit" in bridget jones term, especially him ending it with jemima.


 

lol aaaargh was actually a sceam of jealousy zero !  i am totally in love with Hugh ...he could actually be the perfect husband of mine ! charming cold bastard who would buy me a new Dior every day and i wouldnt mind him cheating .. i thought they sort of finished it together ...


----------



## ShoooSh

which bag is drew carrying ??

zero < i guess this pic when she was prego with her 3rd baby ..


----------



## zerodross

she's an asian/hk actress - Shu Qi. 

the outfit scares me to death.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> she's an asian/hk actress - Shu Qi.
> 
> the outfit scares me to death.


 

never been a fan of that line must say ... but im very interested in that rrrred lady dior there behind her ...yum!


----------



## zerodross

i think that red lady dior is waiting for you in the HK dior boutique. plus y'know nat, Hk doesn't have any sales tax, which can only mean CHEAPER DIOR!

that red lady dior is very yummy indeed.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> i think that red lady dior is waiting for you in the HK dior boutique. plus y'know nat, Hk doesn't have any sales tax, which can only mean CHEAPER DIOR!
> 
> that red lady dior is very yummy indeed.


 

if only i didnt have to pay so much for the plane ticket to Hk i would be there in an eye blink !


----------



## Cheryl24

Kelly Ripa


----------



## nataliam1976

luvpurses24 said:


> Kelly Ripa


 

she looks cute, fresh and summery and the purse goes well with her


----------



## ruktam

*MY DIOR*

*Mischa*
http://www.efu.com.cn/upfile/news/commonly/2007/2007-03-16/ghf_8252298825229882522982.jpg

*Modonna?*
http://www.efu.com.cn/upfile/news/commonly/2007/2007-03-16/ghf_6300451630045163004514.jpg


----------



## zerodross

i get this really funny/odd feeling everytime i see mischa barton with a dior. i'm just so used to seeing her toting a chanel that it's strange seeing her with a dior.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> i get this really funny/odd feeling everytime i see mischa barton with a dior. i'm just so used to seeing her toting a chanel that it's strange seeing her with a dior.


 

maybe chanel paid her to stop ...


----------



## luvbaggies

I have the red lady dior... and I'm still thinking if i should sell it. Hmms. Its only been out once??!


----------



## Georgiana

Thank you for starting this post!!!


----------



## i love red bags

Aww..So pretty!


----------



## zerodross

luvbaggies said:


> I have the red lady dior... and I'm still thinking if i should sell it. Hmms. Its only been out once??!


 
oh nosss, please consider keeping the red lady dior, luvbaggies. i've not seen the red lady dior EVER in my visits to the dior boutiques. i don't know how rare it is though, but personally i think it's a keeper regardless of its rarity. it's such a beautiful item. if i ever had a red lady dior, i'd hoard it with my life and refuse to part with it.


----------



## luvbaggies

zerodross.... Im feeling it already  Yes I believe I will keep it then. Moreover, its a vday gift... so I better!


----------



## nataliam1976

luvbaggies said:


> zerodross.... Im feeling it already  Yes I believe I will keep it then. Moreover, its a vday gift... so I better!


 

Great decision hun ! you are so not gonna regret it !  btw your avatar is TDF ....


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

This thread definately makes me like Dior more than LV now. Great pics guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

were these posted yet?


----------



## j'aime_vuitton




----------



## cherrieblossoms

j'aime_vuitton said:


>



I dont think the saddle gauncho is an evening type bag at all, not a very well matched outfit!


----------



## nataliam1976

j'aime_vuitton said:


>


 
uuugh small lady dior or evening saddle would look soooo much better!! lovely dress itself though


----------



## pretty1983

Great pics!


----------



## i love red bags

superstar said:


>


She is awesome!


----------



## zerodross

^i can't look beyond her exposed bra and that awkward fishnets pairing with the dress. WHY PARIS WHY?!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> ^i can't look beyond her exposed bra and that awkward fishnets pairing with the dress. WHY PARIS WHY?!


 

cos she`s Paris ?   

im just wondering why she bothers putting sort of a dress ...just wear a skirt ur showing it all anyway !


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Delphine Arnault.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Delphine Arnault again . . . . . . . . . . *
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

cherrieblossoms said:


> I dont think the saddle gauncho is an evening type bag at all, not a very well matched outfit!



Hmm.. I don't know. I actually like how the saddle looks shes dresses in a Dior dress too so I think it compliments eachother in a strange way.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

rainbow_rose said:


> *Delphine Arnault again . . . . . . . . . . *
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that bag!


----------



## MayDay

rainbow_rose said:


> *Delphine Arnault.*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
OMG! The red detective bag and the matching Dior jacket! I wish I were as rich as her (or that my dad owns a huge empire of luxury brands). I wonder if she gets to wear the stuff for free considering that LVMH has so many shares in the Dior brand.


----------



## shopprincess

Rache Stevens


----------



## Virginia

Paris has a great Dior collection.


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> OMG! The red detective bag and the matching Dior jacket! I wish I were as rich as her (or that my dad owns a huge empire of luxury brands). I wonder if she gets to wear the stuff for free considering that LVMH has so many shares in the Dior brand.



hehe. i think even if she doesn't get it for free, she's probably getting it at a MASSIVE discount . come to think of it, she prolly doesn't even need the discount really.

 at both her bags.


----------



## zerodross

mrsjimmyh said:


> Paris has a great Dior collection.




all she needs is to stop flashing her bras or cut out the fishnets and she's set.


----------



## nataliam1976

j'aime_vuitton said:


> I love that bag!


 

my life will not be fulfilled until i put my greedy hands on one of those !    *faints*


aaaw it didnt attach the pic i meant the evening saddle ....


----------



## wannabelyn

is rachel stevens using this? 
http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=11222389&SectionID=9000
it looks good on her like the tote. maybe cos she the strings arent' scrunched up


----------



## ferirepink

i love Rachel Stevens bag!


----------



## lindalou

j'aime_vuitton said:


>



I love her dress!


----------



## pretty1983

oh yes!Nice dress!


----------



## nataliam1976

Kate Beckinsale looking tired ...but with a fab bag !


----------



## Sonia_purse

Nice bag and lovely color!


----------



## iqaganda




----------



## iqaganda




----------



## greatbag84

Monica Bellucci today at the funeral of her father-in-law the great actor Jean-Pierre Cassel


----------



## nataliam1976

greatbag84 said:


> Monica Bellucci today at the funeral of her father-in-law the great actor Jean-Pierre Cassel


 
oh i didnt know he died  he was a fantastic actor and a charming man ...


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> oh i didnt know he died  he was a fantastic actor and a charming man ...



and his son is a gorgeous specimen of a man.  (fine actor too)

monica bellucci's large detective is gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> and his son is a gorgeous specimen of a man.  (fine actor too)
> 
> monica bellucci's large detective is gorgeous!



his son is TDF ! if i was to choose between him and the detective in that case even love for Dior wouldnt be enough ....


----------



## ruktam

MK!
http://photos.olsen-fan.net/albums/candids/2006/october/03_b/KCS031006Q_01.jpg

I belive that, that dress is also Dior's


----------



## nataliam1976

ruktam said:


> MK!
> http://photos.olsen-fan.net/albums/candids/2006/october/03_b/KCS031006Q_01.jpg
> 
> I belive that, that dress is also Dior's


 

uuugh i feel like grabbing that strange red whatever she is wearing on her head and throwing it in the bin and then slap her for ruining the Dior look :boxing: ... she is hopeless...the dress is gorgeous though ...


----------



## ruktam

Lindsey Lohan with some new dresses!
http://bp0.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8...00/lindsay_lohan_01_wenn1300364_preview_0.jpg

http://bp1.blogger.com/_vul0qD3NHb8...00/lindsay_lohan_02_wenn1300365_preview_0.jpg


----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim

Brandy..


----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim

not sure who she is..but nice bag lol


----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## SuSu Kim

Sharon Stone with lady dior


----------



## nataliam1976

LOVE the look of the two last girls at the Dior Addict Event ...casual chic mmmm


----------



## superstar

Brenda Song


----------



## jqua

*oooohhhhh...i know those Korean celebrities! 'coz i watch their Korean Love TV Series via DVD box sets hihihi... they are very pretty and fashionable gals.*


----------



## fashion_guru86

Kylie Minogue and Dita Von Teese at the Dior 2008 Fashion Show.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Cameron Diaz in Dior at the Costume Institute Benefit gala at the Met.


----------



## fashion_guru86

John Galliano posing with Penelope Cruz and Charlize Theron at his Christian Dior Cruise Fashion Show on Monday in New York.


----------



## zerodross

he's looking mightily fine in that picture.  (ATTENTION NAT, ATTENTION NAT!!)

and i love kylie and her lovely mini gold lady dior! so chic (along with the fan)


----------



## Suzie

Why does he always look like a pirate?


----------



## nataliam1976

i cant believe he cheated on me !


----------



## zerodross

Suzie said:


> Why does he always look like a pirate?










he doesn't look like a pirate here.


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> i cant believe he cheated on me !




this thread is cracking me up! 
aww *hugs nat* it's coz she ripped off all her clothes and accessories in the j'adore advert, hun.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> this thread is cracking me up!
> aww *hugs nat* it's coz she ripped off all her clothes and accessories in the j'adore advert, hun.




oh hun the thing is that on the pic they really look like they did u know what  i can rip off any of my clothes for him too ! *pouts*

and by the way whoever loves Charlize`s stilettos they`re on ebay now ...


----------



## nataliam1976

Suzie said:


> Why does he always look like a pirate?



and neither here...


----------



## evychew

Not quite a bag, but it is a gorgeous Dior gown, as worn by Bond girl. (lol. I don't remember her name)


----------



## nataliam1976

evychew said:


> Not quite a bag, but it is a gorgeous Dior gown, as worn by Bond girl. (lol. I don't remember her name)




Eva Green in Cannes


----------



## lightblue84

Paris Hilton


----------



## southamptonkity

after seeing this I am kicking myself for not getting the saddle and settling for the boston.  I am now BACK on my saddle mission!  I love you VB!  If CD made a trash bag- she could make it classy!


----------



## honey52

superstar said:


>


 
does anyone have any info on this bag?? name, from what season? cost? i really love this and would love to have it myself!


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## SuSu Kim




----------



## nataliam1976

oh SuSu i love the girl on the pic with BEST written on it...even though i think tht clutch doesnt go with the dress.. but i still


----------



## Farah

SuSu Kim said:


>



Off Topic: Who is this?? I Love her HAIR!! Mine is the same lengthe as hers, but i never do anything fancy with it!! I Love it!!
No bag???:back2topic:


----------



## lightblue84

Kelly Carlson


----------



## H_addict

This is probably a re-post but here is one of Heidi Klum:


----------



## mumum

Wow Hiedi, thats one biiig bag. Never realised the size.


----------



## nataliam1976

mumum said:


> Wow Hiedi, thats one biiig bag. Never realised the size.




thats the new big zipped one...the regular totes with magnetic clap are smaller ...and now there is a smaller version with zip as well


----------



## Farah

Actually I don't like it on her...it's way to big for her...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Farah said:


> Actually I don't like it on her...it's way to big for her...



I agree - its way to big for her, she looks like she's been shrunk.


----------



## nataliam1976

she looks awful 

but hey she has the dice i have too hehehe


----------



## lightblue84

*KELLY CARLSON





*


----------



## tanj

I've never seen a Gaucho sooo big.Thats too big to be carrying around.


----------



## Kai Lien

Farah said:


> Off Topic: Who is this?? I Love her HAIR!! Mine is the same lengthe as hers, but i never do anything fancy with it!! I Love it!!
> No bag???:back2topic:



Her name is Han Chae Young. She's a Korean actress.


----------



## Elysia

southamptonkity said:


> after seeing this I am kicking myself for not getting the saddle and settling for the boston.  I am now BACK on my saddle mission!  I love you VB!  If CD made a trash bag- she could make it classy!



Do you have a bigger picture of VB with this saddle? 
I  the saddle bags!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Delphine Arnault.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## Miss-DiorCherie

lovely bag!I like the color


----------



## southamptonkity

Gisele Bundchen and Tom Brady


----------



## LadyDior

tanj said:


> I've never seen a Gaucho sooo big.Thats too big to be carrying around.


I've never seen one that big before either. I was like,


----------



## lightblue84

*penelope Cruz*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Penelope Cruz.*
*Click to enlarge!*
*xxxRosexxx*
*

**

**

**

**

**

*


----------



## beastofthefields

Giselle looks so cute there!!


----------



## zerodross

rainbow_rose said:


> *Penelope Cruz.*
> *Click to enlarge!*
> *xxxRosexxx*
> *
> 
> **
> 
> *




she's really making me want a jeanne again.


----------



## RoseMary

Rain Lee:


----------



## ruktam

The jeanne look so so so great!!!!!!!!!!! wonder why the jeanne isnt very popular to the celeb this season?


----------



## katyxb

Korean actress Han Chae Young




*



*


----------



## katyxb

whoops, I forgot to add this picture


----------



## katyxb

Barbie Xu


----------



## katyxb

Li Bing Bing


----------



## katyxb

Michelle Yip


----------



## katyxb

Pace Wu


----------



## katyxb




----------



## nataliam1976

katy thanks sooo much loved the pics !


----------



## nataliam1976

katyxb said:


>


 

but the flight bag with this dress ! ? BIG NO !


----------



## katyxb

nataliam1976 said:


> katy thanks sooo much loved the pics !



you're welcome, I still have more to come


----------



## nataliam1976

katyxb said:


> you're welcome, I still have more to come


 

aaaah gimme gimme gimme !


----------



## beastofthefields

Here is Rachel Stevens with the bag that I want - the Dior Cannage.

In white - I want it.

*Anyone know whether this is the leather / vinyl / or nylon??*


----------



## beastofthefields

More of 'Raquel'  tee hee.


----------



## AudreyII

Think Rachel's looks like the smaller drawstring in White leather. It looks gorgeous and the size looks great too, wish I had the smaller one, I rarely use my large one as it's enormous...


----------



## beastofthefields

*Wow thanks Audrey - I didn't realise there was a smaller size.*

*And by the way.....just had a quick browse at your collection ....it is TDF!!!!!*

*WOW!  XX*


----------



## katyxb

Vicky Zhao


----------



## katyxb

Da S and Xiao S


----------



## katyxb

Ruby Lin


----------



## katyxb

Gao Yuan Yuan


----------



## katyxb

Lisa S


----------



## jeslyn

wow.. thanks for all the pics... katyxb.


----------



## blu^tulip

Where are you getting all these pics Katy? They're great eye candy. I think Vicky Zhao and Ruby Lin is so cute.


----------



## Wild_Rose

katyxb said:


> Da S and Xiao S


I wanna go there too!!!!!


----------



## katyxb

Kelly Chen


----------



## katyxb

Kenix Kwok


----------



## katyxb

Cecilia Cheung


----------



## katyxb

Karena Lam


----------



## katyxb

Kristy Yeung


----------



## katyxb

Nadia Chan


----------



## beastofthefields

Paris Hilton with her DIOR's


----------



## lightblue84

*charlize theron*


----------



## nataliam1976

lightblue84 said:


> *charlize theron*





what bag is that ?


----------



## lightblue84

nataliam1976 said:


> what bag is that ?


it's the new dior's bag called "LE PLISSE'"


----------



## astripleila

Thank you for the pictures!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

lightblue84 said:


> it's the new dior's bag called "LE PLISSE'"




thanks ! uh oh i better run to dior com and get myself updated !


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

i love all of paris handbags!


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## MillionBaby

Great pics ladies!


----------



## lightblue84

Monica Bellucci


----------



## nataliam1976

lightblue84 said:


> Monica Bellucci




i  this woman


----------



## Banana311

I couldn't find a picture of it, but I was watching Legally Blonde yesterday and the nail lady that Elle helps hook up with the UPS guy, carries a gold saddle bag into court.  I thought it was funny that a lady who once lived in a trailor and did nails for a living was carrying it around  Good stuff


----------



## nataliam1976

Banana311 said:


> I couldn't find a picture of it, but I was watching Legally Blonde yesterday and the nail lady that Elle helps hook up with the UPS guy, carries a gold saddle bag into court.  I thought it was funny that a lady who once lived in a trailor and did nails for a living was carrying it around  Good stuff



if she made as much money as my nail lady she could definitely afford it  !


----------



## RoseMary

*Clémence Poésy:*


----------



## lightblue84

SHARON STONE


----------



## lightblue84

*sharon stone*


----------



## southamptonkity

are those shoes what i think they are??

newly released still of the highly anticipated SATC movie


----------



## nataliam1976

southamptonkity said:


> are those shoes what i think they are??
> 
> newly released still of the highly anticipated SATC movie



YESSSS they are !!!!!!! where have u been hiding btw, girl?   uuugh now i regret i didnt buy the python ones...ush:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

oh my nerd!!! southhamptonkity, you have me messed up over here...a still shot from the movie and dior footcandy to boot...my eyes


----------



## southamptonkity

nataliam1976 said:


> YESSSS they are !!!!!!! where have u been hiding btw, girl?   uuugh now i regret i didnt buy the python ones...ush:



lol i'm so psyched about them.. maybe they will hit the outlets!!

(*i've been busy opening my medical spa in southampton... .its not up yet.. but here is the preview of the website, http://skinnewyork.net/_test/index.shtml)


----------



## nataliam1976

southamptonkity said:


> lol i'm so psyched about them.. maybe they will hit the outlets!!
> 
> (*i've been busy opening my medical spa in southampton... .its not up yet.. but here is the preview of the website, http://skinnewyork.net/_test/index.shtml)





Baby they are in the outlets NOW!


----------



## southamptonkity

nataliam1976 said:


> Baby they are in the outlets NOW!



omg! I have to get to an outlet NOW! lol  god.  DH is going to kill me! lol


----------



## nataliam1976

southamptonkity said:


> omg! I have to get to an outlet NOW! lol  god.  DH is going to kill me! lol




they are in the outlets, they`re  cheaper they`re a bargain he cant say a word ! 


and oh...how much do i NEED a visit to your SPA !


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## beautifulbasics

ohhhhhh who's that with the Dior cognac colored Gaucho double bag?


----------



## nataliam1976

beautifulbasics said:


> ohhhhhh who's that with the Dior cognac colored Gaucho double bag?


 

Sienna Miller and its regular red just a verrry nice pic


----------



## moonballoon

French actresses Hélène de Fougerolles (1) & Elsa Zylberstein (2, with John, who seemingly hurried out from the tennis court, grabbing a top hat & a peacock jacket suit just before the show started ). Pics from the latest Dior show.


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> French actresses Hélène de Fougerolles (1) & Elsa Zylberstein (2, with John, who seemingly hurried out from the tennis court, grabbing a top hat & a peacock jacket suit just before the show started ). Pics from the latest Dior show.


 

uuugh i need to find more pics from that show pronto!


----------



## lightblue84

PENELOPE CRUZ


----------



## nataliam1976

lightblue84 said:


> PENELOPE CRUZ


 

first pic where i actually like the look of jeanne!


----------



## nataliam1976

not sure if wearing Dior but at Galliano show and looking breathtaking !


----------



## beautifulbasics

nataliam1976 said:


> not sure if wearing Dior but at Galliano show and looking breathtaking !


 

Hello,

Nice pic!  I believe she is carrying a Dior clutch.  best wishes Nat!


----------



## beautifulbasics

maybe this clutch?


----------



## beautifulbasics

or many a clutch like this Dior one?


----------



## beautifulbasics

or this one?


----------



## beautifulbasics

or?


----------



## beautifulbasics

Is this the Dior Gaucho clutch? cute!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

here's the Detective lace/satin clutch I believe.


----------



## beautifulbasics

cute saddle like clutch.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Gaucho clutch, I think


----------



## beautifulbasics

Here's a whole row of clutch bags! hahahaha





​


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ohhhh Nat, this might be the same clutch she is using within your pic!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

beautifulbasics said:


> here's the Detective lace/satin clutch I believe.


 

Here's a clearer pic of the Detective satin/lace clutch I believe she is carrying within this pics.  best wishes and hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## beautifulbasics

:okay:Here's an oldie, but goodie.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello!

c/o Sex & the City fans 

Does anyone know how I can get pics from Sex & the City, episode 37, "Drama Queens"........Carrie has a few different saddle bags she carries in that episode. 

In one part, she is wearing a purple stripe top, gold flower, walking with Aiden and carrying a Denim saddle with tan leather (I own that saddle).

In another, she is wearing a stripe patterened dress, purple flower, and meets Aiden outside the restaurant where she will be introduced to his folks for the first time...she's carrying a tan saddle with white trim in that part.

Thanks!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Gaucho clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior print


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior D Trick in the window..........anyone have pics of her in the Dior store in Paris?


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior ring....


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior python lace up boots


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## Nefredity

WOW   Thanks for the clutch galore!!! Love them....


----------



## beautifulbasics

You all are welcome! I have tons and tons...and tons of pics! Have a lovely weekend! best wishes.

p.s.  I love seeing Dior bags within magazine/catalogs...now if we could just get more pics posted to this thread (see link below)! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-bags-from-catalogues-lookbooks-magazines-etc-195114.html


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG thanks for the eyes feast bb ! please dont stop posting !


----------



## nataliam1976

beautifulbasics said:


> ohhhh Nat, this might be the same clutch she is using within your pic!




i think it is the same one , hun !


----------



## RoseMary

melanie laurent:


----------



## ruktam

lightblue84 said:


> PENELOPE CRUZ


 
OMG!! LOVE THE BAG looking good on her!!!!!


----------



## superstar

SMG


----------



## superstar

Paris Hilton


----------



## LaMissy

superstar said:


> SMG


 
I wonder if any1 knows what charm bag that is??


----------



## beautifulbasics

LaMissy said:


> I wonder if any1 knows what charm bag that is??


 

Hello,

It looks a bit like the Ballet bag, of which has the "Dior" on the side as well (see pic).  best wishes!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

The Golden Age Of Couture Exhibition V&A Museum (Dior Exhibit)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior dress/etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## nataliam1976

i will permit myself to post celebrities not only carrying the Dior bags but also wearing Dior...enjoy!


----------



## nataliam1976

and more...


----------



## nataliam1976

and a few more...why not ?


----------



## nataliam1976

hmmm...a tiny bit more...


----------



## nataliam1976

i cant forget about these !


----------



## nataliam1976

and these....


----------



## nataliam1976

a few bits and pieces...


----------



## nataliam1976

and check these out !


----------



## nataliam1976

these are quite yummy...


----------



## nataliam1976

oooh lookie lookie !


----------



## nataliam1976

fancy a few more?


----------



## nataliam1976

the yumminess continues...


----------



## nataliam1976

yumminess plus hotness...


----------



## nataliam1976




----------



## nataliam1976

mmmm...nice!


----------



## nataliam1976

im in a trance....


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior posting trance...


----------



## nataliam1976

thats the last one i promise!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## latinmalemodel

Dennis Rodman with a gaucho of some sorth


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dennis Rodman is so crazy!  I believe he is carrying the Dior "Diorella - I Love Sex" saddle bag.  I will post some pics of the same bag.  best wishes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Here's the mini version of this saddle I believe. xo


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## purse_lover1988

Pairs with her new beau partying ( Dior ballet )


----------



## nataliam1976

^^^ cant this woman afford new tights? and having an extra pair in the bag if something happens to them? eeeeeew


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> ^^^ cant this woman afford new tights? and having an extra pair in the bag if something happens to them? eeeeeew


She must have a hole in the back too, the guy behind her can't stop laughing


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> She must have a hole in the back too, the guy behind her can't stop laughing




nah thats a different hole he is laughing at ...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> nah thats a different hole he is laughing at ...


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


>




the hole in her dress ofkorz !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> the hole in her dress ofkorz !


yeah right, you stick to that story


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> yeah right, you stick to that story



you are a very very wicked woman chic, that dirty mind of yours !


----------



## beautifulbasics

nataliam1976 said:


> nah thats a different hole he is laughing at ...


 
Nat...you are very, very naughty!

I don't know if Santa is going to bring you anything this year (have you been naughty or nice?).  j/k...LOL


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior d'trick bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

Cam Diaz....Dior Gaucho Double (cream/winter white) in "The Holiday" movie....I loved that movie!  

p.s. anyone have better pics, especially one's where you can see the bag better???


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

posted by another PFer...thx!...(in the catalogs, lookbooks, runway thread...)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

mtv awards 2003


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior st. germain (that never became very popular, did it...hmmm)


----------



## beautifulbasics

another


----------



## beautifulbasics

another Dior St. Germain...


----------



## beautifulbasics

so sorry for the quality...anyone have a better pic of this? 

p.s. I love seeing Dior bags in mag articles, anyone have others???


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Rebelle....P Cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello and Happy Holidays!

Here are some pics from the party within Paris at the Dior boutique...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior charms pouchette bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jeanne bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gambler...sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior cannage flap


----------



## LaMissy

Fantastic Pic becky!!!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello LaMissy,

Ohhhh...I have tons more pics to post! I just need to find the time to post them. 

Ebay keeps me so darn busy! 

Happy Holidays and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## nataliam1976

beautifulbasics said:


>




bb do you know who that is? thanks !


----------



## LaMissy

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
yeas and whos is she?


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> yeas and whos is she?




loving her coat btw but havent got a clue lol


----------



## Superqueen

Isn't she Alex Curran?


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior detective mini/small bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior d trick bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior street chic bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes (apologies if a double post)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior saddle mini bag and dior deco bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior saddle mini bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior rebelle bag...p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "miss dior" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

appears to be a Dior keychain/keyring...s stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior rebelle bag...p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho bag (regular style)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gambler bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

models with Dior Detective bags/etc


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "blonde" bag....jessica alba at mtv awards


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "jeanne" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "gaucho" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "street chic" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "blonde" bags


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "d trick" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "st germain" flap bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "gaucho" tote snake bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "gaucho" tote bag...mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "gaucho" worn by cameron diaz within "the holiday" movie


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "d trick" bag...p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "flight" bags


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "cannage" drawstring bags


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "rebelle" bag...p cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "plisse" bag


----------



## karo

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## jeslyn

It looks so good on them but never good on me  
Thanks for sharing these pics. 



beautifulbasics said:


> dior "plisse" bag


----------



## RoseMary

christina aguilera:


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Jazzclub clutch bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Plisse Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Cannage Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Mum Flower Dress*

_I included the cartoon too!_


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Samouri Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Scale Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Malice Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Cannage Rhinestone Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Dress and Dior Cannage Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Gaucho Mini Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Gaucho Medium Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Ring*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Lady Dior Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Lady Dior Rhinestone Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Leopard Dress*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Rasta Collection*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Samouri Bag (Dita)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Street Chic Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Sunglasses (Alba)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*p.s.  Check out the pics within the link below for tons of celebs wearing Dior items in magazines, etc.  *

*p.s.s.  Please add to the thread with any magazines/etc featuring Dior items!*


----------



## LaMissy

beautifulbasics said:


> *Dior Leopard Dress*


 
the leopard dress looks really elegant on maggie Q, but the leopard bags dont do any justice at all.


----------



## beautifulbasics

LaMissy said:


> the leopard dress looks really elegant on maggie Q, but the leopard bags dont do any justice at all.


 

Here's some more..........


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## sorichsopretty

beautifulbasics said:


>



hmmm a bit much don't you think?


----------



## IheartLV99

I'm a huge Dior fan - still wondering if they ever made a fuschia/orange D'trick - if they do, I WANT IT 
I've seen the shoes, just not the bag.  Any idea?


----------



## IheartLV99

OMG! I have the Rasta bag above - just not the matching accessories, lol - def. way too much!  Overkill extraordinaire!


----------



## beautifulbasics

IheartLV99 said:


> I'm a huge Dior fan - still wondering if they ever made a fuschia/orange D'trick - if they do, I WANT IT
> I've seen the shoes, just not the bag. Any idea?


 

Hello IheartLV,

I searched all of my Dior D Trick pics and I found a couple of colored D Trick bags...I am not sure they make the bag you are referring to...it almost sounds as if your shoes could be from the Dior Gambler collection.  I will post pics of shoes/items from this collection in hopes this will help you.  

Also, you may want to check out the Dior Magazines, Catalogs, Etc thread (click the link below within my signature)...I just posted pics from the Dior D Trick Launch party and there are also tons of Dior D Trick pics in there.  best wishes!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior D Trick


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior D Trick

















*also...there's a Dior D Trick that's green plaid, but mostly the D Trick collection is black and white (to the best of my knowledge).*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*p.s.  Here's the Dior Gambler collection (three of the bags are and one is from the Street Chic collection)......could your shoes be from this collection?  You may want to post pics of the shoes within the "Name This Dior" thread and we can definitely help you find the matching bag then!*














*hmmmmm....maybe your shoes aren't from the Gambler collection now that I think of it..post pics, please!  Now I am curious. ha!*


----------



## LaMissy

OMG love the dress.. Camerin Diaz wearing Dior at the Oscars last night


----------



## IheartLV99

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello IheartLV,
> 
> I searched all of my Dior D Trick pics and I found a couple of colored D Trick bags...I am not sure they make the bag you are referring to...it almost sounds as if your shoes could be from the Dior Gambler collection. I will post pics of shoes/items from this collection in hopes this will help you.
> 
> Also, you may want to check out the Dior Magazines, Catalogs, Etc thread (click the link below within my signature)...I just posted pics from the Dior D Trick Launch party and there are also tons of Dior D Trick pics in there. best wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, BeautifulBasics - you are a true Dior fan, and I love you for it!
> Funny enough, the Dior shoes that I have just came up on eBay, so here's a quick link to them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Dior-D-Trick-Shoes-sz-9_W0QQitemZ230226157503QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> If you can't tell already, I do a Dior D'trick search daily on eBay, lol.
> 
> Thanks for all of the awesome pics, too - I stopped at page 30, but will be continuing! They're awesome!


----------



## beautifulbasics

IheartLV99 said:


> beautifulbasics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello IheartLV,
> 
> I searched all of my Dior D Trick pics and I found a couple of colored D Trick bags...I am not sure they make the bag you are referring to...it almost sounds as if your shoes could be from the Dior Gambler collection. I will post pics of shoes/items from this collection in hopes this will help you.
> 
> Also, you may want to check out the Dior Magazines, Catalogs, Etc thread (click the link below within my signature)...I just posted pics from the Dior D Trick Launch party and there are also tons of Dior D Trick pics in there. best wishes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, BeautifulBasics - you are a true Dior fan, and I love you for it!
> Funny enough, the Dior shoes that I have just came up on eBay, so here's a quick link to them:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Dior-D-Trick-Shoes-sz-9_W0QQitemZ230226157503QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> If you can't tell already, I do a Dior D'trick search daily on eBay, lol.
> 
> Thanks for all of the awesome pics, too - I stopped at page 30, but will be continuing! They're awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> You are very welcome!  To the best of my knowledge I don't believe they made a handbag to match your cute shoes!   They did make Dior D Trick items, such as swinsuits, jewelry, etc.  I will post pics within the Dior magainze, catalog, etc section.  best wishes
Click to expand...


----------



## RoseMary

kate beckinsale:


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Detective Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior "D Trick" Release Party*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Babe Bag (Rachel Bilson)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Babe Bag (Olsen)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Flight Jacket (Mischa Barton)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Flight Sherling Bag (Gwen S.)*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Dress*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Pumps (worn on Lipstick Jungle)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Python Babe/Vanity Clutch Bag (on Lipstick Jungle)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## GyrlLayney

Pardon my ignorance, but who are these folks?



beautifulbasics said:


>


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Babe Bag*

*



*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Jazzclub*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior "Miss Dior" Bag*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Plisse Clutch*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Samouri Bag - Lucy Liu*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Fish Scale Bag*


----------



## nataliam1976

beautifulbasics said:


> *Dior Jazzclub*



what a waste of a beautiful bag on such an ugly outfit!!!!!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Le Plisse Bag - Alessandra Ambrosia*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior XL Gaucho Tote - Metallic *
*(I have this exact bag...the color is gorgeous!)*

*



*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## malika123

superstar said:


> OMG I LOVE HER BAG AND SHOES! NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE.. Does anyone know if the bag is still available to buy and if so where can get it from also the name! thanks guys im so in lurveeeeeeeeee


----------



## ruktam

Love it!!
Sometimes I wish I've bought the double gaucho


----------



## beautifulbasics

malika123 said:


> superstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVE HER BAG AND SHOES! NEVER SEEN THEM BEFORE.. Does anyone know if the bag is still available to buy and if so where can get it from also the name! thanks guys im so in lurveeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Malika123,
> 
> I believe this is called the Dior Embroidered Flower collection. I actually have a couple of items from this collection. You are right...the shoes are very cute! Here are some additional pics to assist you. In addition, there are tons more within the "Dior Magazines/Catalogs/Etc" thread for this collection (just click the link within my signature and it will take you straight to this thread). Also, to the best of my knowledge this collection is no longer available for purchase...you may want to check eBay! best wishes
Click to expand...


----------



## beautifulbasics

Adrijana Suljic and Lucia Sulijic


----------



## malika123

beautifulbasics, Thank you so much omg im so gutted that I cant buy! damn oh well guess il just have to dream and drool thanks for the info..


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Andrea Osvart


----------



## beautifulbasics

Deborah Norville


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Lucy Liu - Dior Jazzclub Shoes*


----------



## beautifulbasics

Amy Sacco


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Babe Bag (Carla Bruni-Sarkozy with French President, Queen, ect.)*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## ruktam




----------



## beautifulbasics

Wonderful article Ruktam!  _Way to go!_


----------



## ruktam

beautifulbasics said:


> Wonderful article Ruktam!  _Way to go!_



 I've got only this one  but you are doing a much better job!... I starting to fall in love with that yellow babe bag!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Ashanti


----------



## beautifulbasics

Gwen - Dior Saddle


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

V. Beckham - Dior Saddle


----------



## beautifulbasics

Foxy Brown - Dior Denim Saddle & Dior Logo Boots


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Kate Moss - Dior Logo Speedy Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

Diane Kruger - Dior "Lady Dior" Snake/Python Bag (in background)






Beverly Bloom


----------



## beautifulbasics

21 The Movie - Dior "Lady Dior" Bag (I will post better pics when I get them!)


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Gaucho


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Christian Milian - Dior Charms Logo Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

ANDY SCOTT LEE AND MICHELLE HEATON - Dior Vintage Logo Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Jess Alba - Dior Sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

Tess Daly - Dior Street Chic Messenger Flap Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

Gisele - Dior Street Chic Clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## nataliam1976

YAY ! more eye candy! thank you bb!!!!!


----------



## fashion_guru86

JK Rowling carrying croc Lady Dior, got it from Perezhilton.com


----------



## amnA-

indian celeb queenie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i love to see the picture of the bag for reference and comparison i hope its not a problem posting as such.. if so please tell me


----------



## nataliam1976

amnA- said:


> indian celeb queenie
> i love to see the picture of the bag for reference and comparison i hope its not a problem posting as such.. if so please tell me



hehe no problem at all! thanks for posting hun, she looks great!


----------



## amnA-

nataliam1976 said:


> hehe no problem at all! thanks for posting hun, she looks great!



 thnks natalia.. she does look great for her age..


----------



## eminere

Ciara on the cover of her second album, _Ciara: The Evolution_:





I think those sunnies are the Gauchos...?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;6094634 said:
			
		

> Ciara on the cover of her second album, _Ciara: The Evolution_:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those sunnies are the Gauchos...?


 
Yes they are!!!


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Yes they are!!!


Yay Ciara's got style! 

Funny how I never really noticed that until I came across this higher-res pic.


----------



## amnA-

Kelly Brook at the BAFTAS with a DIOR shrug


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## nataliam1976

hmmm...looked better on Monica Bellucci...


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Rhianna with the same bag as Ashlee


----------



## ruktam

lightblue84 said:


>


 
anybody noticed that sienna's gaucho size is smaller that the regular one?
I've saw the photo of her in the magazine in another angle of view and it dose looks small.... anybody have any info? thanks!


----------



## H_addict

Elle Macpherson


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Girly Watch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior...extra pouch with the Dior Babe Bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## fashion_guru86

Thanks for posting all those pics! So much eye candy


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello FashionGuru,

Thanks for your sweet comments...it sure keeps me going!

best wishes, BeautifulBasics

p.s.  You should check out the "Dior Magazine/Catalog Thread" (click the link within my signature)...there are tons and tons more celebs featured in Dior items within magazines!  Some of them are absolutely fabulous!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## ruktam

beautifulbasics said:


>


 

OMG! I Love this Babe now!!!!! Love it so much, must be getting one soonnnn
and why the price is listed $2600? I though it is $2200 something cause they all carried the small version!? right?

and thanks so much BB I love you !!!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

You are very welcome!

You should check out this Dior Babe Bag in snake; if I remember correctly it's from the Harper's Bazaar May 2008..._click here_ (just scroll down a little bit to see the pics).  It's gorgeous!  

Enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics


----------



## SweetyPie

Karena Lam - HK Actress






Michelle Reis - HK Actress


----------



## ruktam

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> You are very welcome!
> 
> You should check out this Dior Babe Bag in snake; if I remember correctly it's from the Harper's Bazaar May 2008..._click here_ (just scroll down a little bit to see the pics). It's gorgeous!
> 
> Enjoy and best wishes, BeautifulBasics


 

thanks ! BB, you are so sweet!!
and for the babe I really have to stop thinking about it cause the price are way up in the air but I've got some good deal with jeanne clutch bag in ivory.. should I get it or not?


----------



## beautifulbasics

ruktam said:


> thanks ! BB, you are so sweet!!
> and for the babe I really have to stop thinking about it cause the price are way up in the air but I've got some good deal with jeanne clutch bag in ivory.. should I get it or not?


 

Hello Ruktam,

Ohhh...get the Jeanne Clutch - absolutely!  I had the Jeanne Bag and sold it (here's a pic of my bag..._click here_ to see pic); I have regretted it ever since!  I have quite a few Dior bags (I lost count somewhere along the way) and by far, the Jeanne and Gaucho are my absolute fav's!  The Jeanne is the highest quality I have ever seen within a Dior bag.  The attention to detail was amazing and the suede was tdf (to die for)!   

Here are some pics to motivate you!

best wishes, BeautifulBasics





















p.s.  Penelope has the clutch too!


----------



## lightblue84

Rachel Bilson


----------



## ruktam

Rachel Again.... still want it!
















OK, Im Getting the Jeanne Clutch! 
BB, your photos makes me bought it!


----------



## lightblue84

Charlize Theron 

Christina Aguilera

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## lightblue84

Gossip Girl's Leighton Meester


----------



## nataliam1976

I want that clutch... Leighton looks great too...


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lady dior soft tote bag - rhianna


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior ring/jewelry


----------



## ruktam

Christina At Dior Cruise 

Love her!


----------



## lightblue84

FAYE DUNAWAY


----------



## amnA-

*Bollywood Actor Shamita Shetty ( sister of Shilpa Shetty of Big Brother Fame.*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

kate moss


















dior peep toe shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

faye dunaway at cannes


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics

rihanna


----------



## amnA-

^ great pictures BB!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Dior Tinsley Lipstick/Gloss Beauty


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior peep toe shoes - sex city movie


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior samouri bag






dior skull necklace






dior gaucho clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jeanne bag












shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lady dior avenue woven tote


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lady dior soft tote












dior leopard dress - juno writer


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho double bag - jess alba


















dior leopard dress






dior lovingly sunglasses  - jess simpson


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior peep toe shoes












dior sunglasses - jess alba






dior babe bag - olsen






dior babe bag/pouch - olsen


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho double bag - jess alba


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lady dior soft tote - ashley simpson


----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Double Gaucho Bag - Sienna Miller*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Gaucho Medium Bag - Sienna Miller *


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Clutch - Drew Barrymoore*

























*Dior Peep Toe Shoes - Jessica Simpson*


----------



## beautifulbasics

*Dior Shoes*








*Dior Skull Earrings - Hilary Duff*


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps


----------



## scintillated

Eva Mendes in Dior





Penelope Cruz in Dior


----------



## saff

I love this thread. I'm glad that the gaucho is still popular. I've just discovered it, fell in love with it.


----------



## eminere

scintillated said:


> Penelope Cruz in Dior


  How drop-dead gorgeous is her dress! She looks just ravishing!


----------



## eminere

Charlize Theron in a dress from the Cruise 2009 collection and Plisse small wristlet in purple:


----------



## scintillated

eminere;6449214 said:
			
		

> How drop-dead gorgeous is her dress! She looks just ravishing!


 
If I'm not wrong, she sat down with Galliano to get this dress specially designed for her appearance at Cannes 2003. It was then used as an inspiration for the following season's RTW. How privileged!


----------



## beautifulbasics

N Richie












Dior Sunglasses + Keychain


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008
























Dior ring


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior scarf


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

S Stone w/Dior Lady Dior Soft Woven Tote


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

sex and the city: the movie














dior babe bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008





Dior Charms Zip Pouch (on floor)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes






dior dress - cannes 2008





























cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress






cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior earrings - drew barrymoore


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag - cannes 2008












cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

opps


----------



## beautifulbasics

claudia schiffer


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

kate moss






cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

cannes 2008 - faye dunnaway


----------



## nataliam1976

gorgeous pics!


----------



## eminere

Wow is that Dita in Dior? She looks just breathtaking!


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;6495990 said:
			
		

> Wow is that Dita in Dior? She looks just breathtaking!




Yes she is fantastic, isnt she..she should be spokesmodel for Dior not that crazy Sharon Stone ush:


----------



## fashion_guru86

from Perezhilton.com Dior Drops Sharon






*Sharon Stone* is definitely feeling the backlash of her comments. And hard. And where it hurts her most.
Not her heart, but her bank account!
Upscale retailer *Christian Dior* has just pulled all of their advertisements featuring stone from China due to her remarks about the earthquake happening because of bad karma.
Stone had a modeling contract with Dior's cosmetics section, which was being displayed in China.
In a recent statement, Christian Dior China stated, "In light of the negative reaction that Sharon Stone's inappropriate remarks have triggered, Dior China has decided to immediately cancel and stop any advertisements, marketing campaigns and commercial activities associated with Sharon Stone. We don't agree with her hasty, unreflecting remarks and we deeply regret them. We just want our customers and fans to realize that her personal comments are not related to the company and of course we don't support any type of commentary that will hurt the feelings of our customers."
Major damage control!
It continues, "Dior was one of the first international brands to enter China and has won the affection and respect of the consuming public. We absolutely do not support any remark that hurts the Chinese people's feelings. We express our sorrow over the compatriots who lost their lives in the earthquake in Wenchuan, Sichuan, and we extend our sympathy and condolences to the people in the disaster area."
Stone has continued her apology campaign as well, being quoted by the Beijing News as saying, "In the course of the interview I made inappropriate remarks and for any harm created towards the Chinese people I am extremely sad and apologize."
A spokesman for China's Foreign Ministry, Qin Gang, said in a news conference, "We hope that as an American actress she can contribute to our two people's trust, understanding and friendship."


----------



## fashion_guru86

Also from perezhilton.com Madonna with Dior Detective


----------



## nataliam1976

now we know what websites fashionguru visits when she is not on PF !

I love that detective and the colour  is that croc?

as for Sharon Stone -- they should drop her completely, not just in China!


----------



## fashion_guru86

nataliam1976 said:


> now we know what websites fashionguru visits when she is not on PF !
> 
> I love that detective and the colour is that croc?
> 
> as for Sharon Stone -- they should drop her completely, not just in China!


 
Hahaha! It's true, perezhilton is my guilt pleasure. I'm pretty sure its croc, it looks exactly like this bag (*retails for 18k!)*


----------



## nataliam1976

fashion_guru86 said:


> Hahaha! It's true, perezhilton is my guilt pleasure. I'm pretty sure its croc, it looks exactly like this bag (*retails for 18k!)*




you should also try www.dlisted.com , its deliciously sarcastic . 

LOL love the shades on that croc skin, I wouldnt regret money spent on that


----------



## fashion_guru86

nataliam1976 said:


> you should also try www.dlisted.com , its deliciously sarcastic .
> 
> LOL love the shades on that croc skin, I wouldnt regret money spent on that


 
Thanks nat! That site is hilarious, I love it!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

suzy parker - 1953


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*Mischa Barton - Dior Article*


----------



## nataliam1976

what a nightmarish cover, has she had no sleep for a month? no food either, it seems.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## yujiumao

^^^the first pic of monica bellucci in the red gown with a lady dior looks like her right boob is a lot bigger than the left one!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior deco bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

Zhu Lin, Liu Dan, Emma Pei, Anna Wang & Mo Wandan


----------



## beautifulbasics

paris hilton - dior sunglasses, cannage shoes, etc.
on the set of movie: "the hottie and the nottie"


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## ruktam

fashion_guru86 said:


> Hahaha! It's true, perezhilton is my guilt pleasure. I'm pretty sure its croc, it looks exactly like this bag (*retails for 18k!)*





OMG! I remember seeing this fab croc detective in the outlet back while ago,, dose anyone know if the bag still there? and how much is it?
thanks!


----------



## eminere

ruktam said:


> OMG! I remember seeing this fab croc detective in the outlet back while ago,, dose anyone know if the bag still there? and how much is it?
> thanks!


Apparently it retailed for about $18,240: http://www.purseblog.com/christian-dior/dior-tie-dye-crocodile-detective-bag/


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## fashion_guru86

beautifulbasics said:


>


 
*This is so HOT*


----------



## bykimber




----------



## gucci lover

nicky hilton - june 28


----------



## gucci lover

Liv Tyler at Christian Dior spring/summer 2009 fashion show


----------



## lightblue84

MELANIA *****


----------



## adrian

Madonna and her kick-a** Croc Detective


----------



## adrian

Frances Bean w/ mom Courtney Love and her Canage Drawstring


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

I hope you all are having a wonderful July 4th weekend and others whom don't celebrate are enjoying their weekend. 

I have a ton of images to post within the celeb and catalog/magazine thread (_click here_)....so, I hope you all sit back and enjoy! 

I apologize for not posting them sooner; I am having a ton of dental work completed over the summer (no fun!).


best wishes, BeautifulBasics



dior ring


















dior dress


----------



## beautifulbasics

p cruz























salma hayek






heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

jenna jameson - sleepwalking movie premiere
























monica cruz (penelope's sis) - dior vintage traveler logo bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress






dior dress - jenna jameson


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

naomi watts












Xiong Dailin







claudia schiffer


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sweety bracelets






liz hurley






ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Clotilde Courau


----------



## beautifulbasics

karen elson


----------



## beautifulbasics

penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

Ayu


----------



## beautifulbasics

emma bunton






eva mendez - dior sunglasses













heidi klum






kate hudson - dior sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

lindsay lohan - dior sunglasses






lu yan






penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

mariah carrey - dior boots


















Vanessa Hessler


----------



## beautifulbasics

aissa maiga


----------



## beautifulbasics

ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics

diane kruger


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior show bling






dior skull earrings - hil duff






dior skull necklace/etc






from this months fashion magazine 
(either H.Bazaar, Elle, Vogue, etc...can't remember - sorry!)






dior rebelle bag - penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

sharon stone - dior rebelle tote bag 
(I have this exact bag in black, although it's brand new - I've never used it - opps!)

























dior romantique bag (you have to look pretty close, sorry)






dior dress - claire danes


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior saddle bag - claudia schiffer






dior saddle bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

v beckham













dior saddle bag





n richie


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior ruffle saddle bag/etc - monica cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

Alessandra Ambrosio







penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior saddle bag






dior samouri bag/etc - dita


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior samouri bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

from current Vogue magazine







dior gaucho tote bag - heidi klum





more of Rihanna...


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior rebelle bag - penelope cruz

























dior rebelle bag - WAG


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior clutch/etc - *****'s wife (melania)












diane kruger























claudia schiffer


----------



## beautifulbasics

diane kruger




















dita












drew barrymoore


----------



## beautifulbasics

Helene de Fougerolles







jess alba






jessica stam


----------



## beautifulbasics

Jessica Chastain


----------



## beautifulbasics

naomi campbell + john galliano






emmy rossum





















penelope cruz


















bojana panic


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

diane kruger


----------



## beautifulbasics

Ayu













diane kruger


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho tote bag - heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior plisse clutch/etc - monica cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes (i like these!)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior rasta - ziyi zhang











dior gaucho hobo/etc


----------



## beautifulbasics

galliano - ziyi zhang


















eva green


----------



## beautifulbasics

carla bruni-sarkozy


















celemence posey






ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics

natalia vodianova



















heidi klum





Jeon Do-yeon






Zhao Wei






carmen diaz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dita


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior plisse bag - Alessandra Ambrosio 





























dior plisse bag - heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior plisse bag - monica cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior plisse bag - penelope cruz



















dior plisse bag - ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior detective clutch/etc - liz hurley












dior "miss dior" shoes - jenna jameson













dior "my dior" bag - penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "my dior" bag - cheryl tweedy WAG


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior skirt (check out the CD on the side, old school!) - heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior logo speedy bag (far right)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "lovely" bag













dior "lovely" bag - sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics

set up from "Madame Butterfly" article...

see all of the gorgeous pics from this article in the magazine thread..._click here  (scroll down just a little to post #1663)_! 







dior malice bag - monica bellucci

























diane kruger






dior "miss dior" shoes - charlize theron


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes.......


----------



## beautifulbasics

katherine mcphee






dior karenina/hermitage bag - tilda


















cate blanchett


----------



## beautifulbasics

kelly lin












Shan Jingya






at YSL honor funeral


----------



## beautifulbasics

kelly carlson


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl honor funeral







mamma mia prem






kelly carlson






























Cheryl WAG


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior karenina/hermitage bag - ashley olsen


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior karenina/hermitage bag - tilda at Stone of Destiny premiere






dior karenina/hermitage bag - ashley olsen (more posted above) and claudia schiffer

p.s.  Does anyone have the additional pics of Claudia Schiffer carrying this bag? There are many more...I looked everywhere and only found some really tiny one's.


----------



## beautifulbasics

michelle williams












alicia keys


----------



## beautifulbasics

katherine mcphee - dior shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Xiong Dailin







Princess Siriwanwaree Nareerat of Thailand






dior shoes
does anyone know whom this is?






penelope cruz
dior jeanne bag (I have - opps, had - this exact bag)


----------



## beautifulbasics

sharon stone - dior jeanne bag 
(cute alert! see dior dice hanging off the bag)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes . . . . . 


jenna jameson






diane kruger












eva green












jessica stam


----------



## beautifulbasics

more Dior shoes . . . . . 


Taylor Momsen













Kate Mara












at Stone of Destiny movie premiere


----------



## beautifulbasics

john and kate moss...gettin' frisky!






dior john galliano dress - eva mendez


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gypsy/gipsy (various places seem to spell it differently) clutch
charlize theron - hancock movie premiere (I saw this movie and thought it was pretty good...p.s. I have had my eye on this clutch for awhile and really like it!)
























dior gypsy/gipsy clutch, dior booties, etc. (so cute!)


----------



## beautifulbasics

Roxane Mesquida - Cannes 2007


----------



## beautifulbasics

Caroline Celico WAG


















Roxane Mesquida





















Ayu - dior earrings


----------



## beautifulbasics

hilary swank































jenna jameson


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior homme watch







eva green - The Golden Compass movie premiere


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jazzclub bag - jenna jameson


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

anne hathaway


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag - heidi klum


















dior sunglasses






dior sunglasses & my dior ballet flat shoes







Amrita Arora


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior bear (how cute!), shirt, etc. - caroline celico






eva green




















dior watch






dior dress on carrie


----------



## beautifulbasics

naomi campbell


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho tote - giselle


















dior gaucho tote - mischa barton


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho tote - penelope cruz
































dior gaucho tote - claudia schiffer


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho tote - charlize theron


----------



## beautifulbasics

giselle - dior gaucho tote XL metallic 
(I have this exact bag....the color is TDF, haha...of course it's still brand new and I haven't even taken it out of the dustbag as of yet - hmmm I better get to it...)


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior girly - hearst































heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho clutch/etc. - eva mendez


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

Clara Lago


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho double bag - sienna miller












claudia schiffer







dior gaucho hobo - penelope cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

Roxane Mesquida


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho hobo - monica cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior booties (so cute!) - Liu Dan

























dita








kate hudson


----------



## beautifulbasics

ziyi zhang














dior gaucho clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

kate hudson












dior gaucho belt - monica cruz


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho belt - mylene jampanoi






dior gaucho bracelet 






dior gaucho boots


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gaucho clutch/etc. - aissa maiga


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior 61 bag - janet jackson


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior 61 bag - Marisa Berenson



















dior babe bag - eva mendez


----------



## beautifulbasics

more . . .


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag pouch - eva mendez


























dior babe bag - heidi klum


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes/dress/etc. - eva mendez













dior cannage boots - WAG


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior fish scale clutch - Fabiola Beracasa


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior vintage dress - sienna miller






katherine ross


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior earrings






























dior earrings - n hilton


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior ethnic bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress. . . . 



















kate hudson
















 kate moss


----------



## beautifulbasics

*kate blanchette





















**



* 


liz hurley


----------



## beautifulbasics

more dior dresses/etc. . . . . 

maggie q


----------



## beautifulbasics

jess alba on the late show with david letterman  











diane kruger at SAG awards


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

more dior dresses/etc. . . . 



























diane kruger


----------



## beautifulbasics

and more dior dresses/etc. . . . . 


diane kruger












drew barrymoore












monica bellucci


----------



## beautifulbasics

more dior dresses/etc. . . . 































kate beckinsale


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dresses/etc. . . .


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior detective bag - kate beckinsale


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes






dior detective bags/etc. . . . 















penelope cruz


















donna air


----------



## beautifulbasics

more dior detective bags/detective clutch/etc. . . .


----------



## beautifulbasics

liz hurley


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior detective shoes. . . .  

sharon stone


















dior detective shoes, dress, etc. - fergie


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dresses. . . . 















aishwarya rai-bachchan


----------



## beautifulbasics

more dior dresses/etc. . . .


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag 






dior vanity bag/"miss dior" shoes/etc


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jacket - cameron diaz in movie "The Holiday"






dior shoes - naomi campbell


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

kelly lin


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior earrings/etc


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior charming bag












christian dior


----------



## beautifulbasics

claudia schiffer - vintage dior show


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag, shoes, dress, etc. - Roxane Mesquida


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dita












dior sweater - kate beckinsale


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior blonde bag (I have this bag in white )


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior booties/etc - charlize theron at hancock movie premiere











p.s. I hope it's okay that I inserted a close up of the Dior shoes on some of the pics as seen below...I thought it might be easier to see.


















dior "charming" bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

charlize theron at (another) hancock movie premiere


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior vanity bag (more above)...Victoria Silvstedt 

























dior babe bag - Chi-Ling Lin at Cannes2008


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag - melania *****


----------



## beautifulbasics

Cheryl Tweedy wag


----------



## beautifulbasics

carla bruni-sarkozy


----------



## beautifulbasics

p.s. I thought this was funny...I found this Dior Vanity bag tranformed with a flag.  It reminds me of Chanel's flag bag.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior article - john galliano and penelope cruz
see all pages posted within the magazine thread, _click here_ (scroll down a bit to post #1687)
>> there are pics of penelope and john wearing fab items!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses - nicolette sheridan























dior dress - cannes 2008


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lipstick - dita


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

ysl honor funeral - Christine Albanel


----------



## beautifulbasics

]


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior lady dior python/snake bag - cindy crawford


----------



## beautifulbasics

emma pei


















dior lovely bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior "miss dior" shoes







kate hudson


----------



## beautifulbasics

dita shopping at dior - dior jazzclub, babe bag and others!


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jazzclub bag






dior jazzclub clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics

madonna












Lauren Laverne


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior - john galliano at ysl honor funeral


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior jazzclub bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

emma pei


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior homme suit






dior homme sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior detective clutch - dita


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior cannage hobo bag at ysl honor funeral


----------



## beautifulbasics

kelly osbourne


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior deco bag/etc.


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior (john galliano dress) - lucy liu






rumer willis


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag - bojana panic


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag - demi moore


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior ballet bag




































dior sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses - nicolette sheridan


----------



## beautifulbasics

chen hao


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior ring


















dior samouri bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

kelly chen


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior scarf - charlize theron


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

'


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

opps! I feel asleep on top of my laptop last night at this point while posting these...haha.  I think there are only a few more...enjoy!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

my dior bag (blue in cart) 












ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior plisse bag - ziyi zhang


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior logo shirt


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes - charlize theron


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

galliano


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior gypsy/gipsy bag - charlize theron


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

zhang yuqi - dior babe bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior car/auto collection bag


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

maggie q


----------



## beautifulbasics

charlize theron


















dior sweety bracelets


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dresses/etc. . . .


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior suit


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

more of rihanna


















sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress - cameron diaz


----------



## beautifulbasics

madonna


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior earrings


----------



## beautifulbasics

vanessa hudgens


----------



## beautifulbasics

shu qi


















du juan


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior flower


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

eva green



​



​


----------



## beautifulbasics

sharon stone


----------



## beautifulbasics

whew..........done (haha, for now).  I don't think I will wait a whole month to post my pics next time!  best wishes to you all, BeautifulBasics

p.s.  I was surprised to find so many celebs carrying the dior babe bag and karenina/hermitage bag!


----------



## tanj

beautifulbasics said:


> whew..........done (haha, for now).  I don't think I will wait a whole month to post my pics next time!  best wishes to you all, BeautifulBasics
> 
> p.s.  I was surprised to find so many celebs carrying the dior babe bag and karenina/hermitage bag!



well i truly enjoyed it.i didn't realize it and it seems like alot of celebs really really love Dior i.e. Zhang Ziyi,Charlize Theron,lol.


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy and her Dior bag....chic!


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses - janet jackson


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior babe bag






more of Carla w/Dior 61 Bag...........


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## amnA-

Indian Actor Preity Zinta..


----------



## beautifulbasics

da brat - dior sunglasses












dior sunglasses - jlo


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes







dior shoes













du juan


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior clutch, etc.  madonna













dior dress


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior street chic clutch - janet jackson


----------



## beautifulbasics

coco rocha












du juan












dior sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes







dior dress (L)







dior dress


----------



## beautifulbasics

dita












dior shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes



















du juan







dior miss dior shoes


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

keira knightly - dior suit


----------



## beautifulbasics

coco rocha







du juan



















dior jacket


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes - rihanna



















dior necklace - madonna


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses






dior drape bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior booties/shoes - jennifer connelly or graner (apologies...I can't recall)

























dior sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior shoes
























jlo


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

kate hudson


----------



## beautifulbasics

mischa barton


----------



## amnA-

Indian Model/Actor Deepkia Pudokune with the Dior Lady Shopper....


----------



## LegionKitty

Does anyone know this model's name and where this picture could have been taken?


----------



## lightblue84

Dita von teese


----------



## amnA-

Priyanka Chopra in Christian Dior, Fall 2008


----------



## bykimber

B's sandals


----------



## H_addict

*Dior Extreme Gladiator shoes*


----------



## bykimber




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*SJP in same dress as posted by Amna!*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

dior karenina boots!


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior miss dior shoes













dior booties (love these!)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior dress








dior dresses (j.kennedy and c.diaz)


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior sunglasses


----------



## beautifulbasics

dior flight bag


----------



## karo

Gwen Stefani


----------



## inverved

*Princess Diana*


----------



## Birkin_Ostrich

Michelle Yeung and her Dior


----------



## nataliam1976

I have been dying to get roger vivier shoes for a while but here in Copenhagen we only have those boring classic styles. This silver buckle is his signature and many of his models have this shape of the heel


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Klum and former playmate Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## couturequeen

Freida Pinto


----------



## obinoire




----------



## nataliam1976

SJP wearing Dior Haute Couture at the Oscars


----------



## nataliam1976

and Freida Pinto in Galliano


----------



## couturequeen

SJP


----------



## karo

Charlize Theron


----------



## LaMissy




----------



## LaMissy

Freida Pinto with Lady Dior


----------



## LaMissy

Nicole Richie Gladiator Sandals


----------



## LaMissy

Dita Von Teese with Evening Lady Dior


----------



## LaMissy

Diane Kruger Le Plisse Clutch


----------



## handbag_fetish

Mariah Carey looking cute in her Dior snow boots. Although they are a little too much.


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Carla Bruni


----------



## amusic20

Drew Barrymore with Dior marabou feather wrap


----------



## amusic20

Jill Zarin with Dior tote


----------



## hinotori

Tila Tequila with a pink Dior bag, i wonder what kind of model it is?


----------



## nataliam1976

its a limited edition, also comes in beautiful turquoise blue and green


----------



## lightblue84

Carla bruni in dior


----------



## lightblue84

Beatriz de Orleans


----------



## amusic20

Jessica Simpson with candy-colored Dior bag


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Klum again .. She makes we want to get this bag ! Gorgeous !


----------



## bebepunk

loving gossip girl at the moment.... Blair Waldorf with Lady Diors


----------



## bykimber

Victoria Silvstedt with Dior bag and shoes

www3.images.coolspotters.com/photos/47424/A87eD0081CCb2b00__gallery.JPG


----------



## eminere

Sharon Stone in Dior:


----------



## IFFAH

Michelle Yeoh


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion (1996 - 2008)


----------



## MsFrida

Celine Dion part 2











































(to the left)


----------



## MsFrida

Forgot a few..


CELINE DION
















(Specially made for the "A New Day..." show in Las Vegas, can't find the exact version on the runway)












( The trenchcoat)

That's all Dior I've managed to ID. 
For those interested there are over 400 items in the gallery here

(From Balmain, Lanvin, Balenciaga, Chanel, Dior, Louis Vuitton, Hermès, Derek Lam, Dries Van Noten, Alberta Ferretti, Versace, Yves Saint Laurent, Zac Posen, Antonio Berardi, Valentino, Chloé, Dolce & Gabbana, Fendi, Haider Ackermann, Rick Owens, Alexander McQueen, Bottega Veneta, Celine, Cartier, Van Cleef & Arpels, Burberry, David Yurman, Christian Lacroix, Etro, Emanuel Ungaro, Gucci, Givenchy, J Mendel, Hervé Lèger, H Stern, Christian Louboutin, Jimmy Choo, Jean Paul Gaultier, John Galliano, Karen Karch, Marchesa, Marc Jacobs, Marni, Matthew Williamson, Nina Ricci, Nicholas Kirkwood, Miu Miu, Prada, Michael Kors, Phi, Oscar De La Renta, Ralph Lauren, Roberto Cavalli, VBH, Stella McCartney, Temperley, Tom Ford and more)


----------



## Superqueen

Mischa Barton


----------



## Superqueen

Mischa Barton


----------



## IFFAH

*Beyonce Knowles*


----------



## IFFAH

Mischa Barton


----------



## karo

Madonna wearing Dior sunglasses


----------



## IFFAH

Mischa Barton


----------



## **Chanel**

bebepunk said:


> loving gossip girl at the moment.... Blair Waldorf with Lady Diors


 
I love those pictures, and me too, I'm 27 and I love Gossip Girl ATM .
And I love Chuck and Blair together.
By the way, about those Lady Diors, do they also come with a longer shoulder strap? I can't figure that out, sometimes I see this bags on *bay with a longer removable shoulder strap but if I look on the Dior website it looks like they don't come with a longer strap.
Sorry for going OT but I'd love to know that. TIA .


----------



## maria-mixalis

Dior Granville


----------



## maria-mixalis

Granville..


----------



## eminere

Angelina Jolie and her strappy platform sandals:


----------



## bebepunk

I can't wait until the 3rd season of gossip girl to start.. !!






Leighton Meester with a black lady dior












outakes from Gossip Girl.. Blair


----------



## bebepunk

Serena's dress in the prom from Dior Spring 09 ready to wear collection...

















Halle Berry wearing the same dress..


----------



## bebepunk

Charlize Theron in dior..

she looks hot !!


----------



## lightblue84

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bykimber

Model Victoria Silvstedt with Dior bag and shoes


----------



## Drummer

In Demi´s bag she has her initials engraved in the charm. It looks like if she has engraved them inside the O of the D.I.O.R charm.

http://www.x17online.com/images/photo-sets/conv/mooredb083109_X17/mooredb083109_01-full.jpg

I cannot add the image to my message, sorry about that.


----------



## eminere

Lakis Gavalas's sister and her amazing astrakhan Karenina:


----------



## IFFAH

Sightings,


----------



## Cari284

Sightings

Love love love the shoes


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Here's a pic of Taylor Momsen from Gossip Girl wearing the Dior New Lock pouchette in white lambskin, I believe. At one point, I was thinking of getting this bag! It's really cute.


----------



## nataliam1976

swooooon








although she could have taken the darn stickers off the soles, I hate when people do that


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I was wondering if this is a Dior New Lock tote of some sort that Olivia is carrying? I've never seen one so large!


----------



## itaque

I found, she is Leigh Lezark

http://www.boston.com/ae/celebrity/gallery/fashionweekceleb2008?pg=20

(I hope you were talking about her )


----------



## kissd56

Style.com posted this photo of Charlize Theron (& her Dior bag!) as a suggestion that
we all may want to dress up bit when we travel! http://www.style.com/stylefile/2010/03/yay-nay-or-eh-charlize-theron-flying-high/


----------



## itaque

A new picture of Leigh (without Granville) in Paris.

http://blogs.lexpress.fr/cafe-mode/leigh-lezark-valli.JPG


----------



## bykimber

Cheryl Cole and Lindsay Lohan with a Granville


----------



## ButterflyEffect

kissd56 said:


> Style.com posted this photo of Charlize Theron (& her Dior bag!) as a suggestion that
> we all may want to dress up bit when we travel! http://www.style.com/stylefile/2010/03/yay-nay-or-eh-charlize-theron-flying-high/



does anyone know which size and color it is?

i've asked this already over here
but they said i should ask here in the Dior section.


----------



## itaque

Lindsay Lohan loves Dior in Paris


----------



## itaque

Another Granville picture outside Christian Dior fashion show.


----------



## An4

this is what did it for me when it comes to granville:






I love casual style, and granville looks great whether someone is dressed up or just going with the boho look. that's why I like it so much. now I just gotta make it mine somehow!


----------



## itaque

Marion Cotillard and her Dior New Lock


----------



## itaque

I know you don't know her, she is the most famous french singer's wife and she loves Dior


----------



## itaque

Never enough of Granville

Kartie Kloss on Stockholm street style.


----------



## itaque

Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! Granville ! 

Pictures taken in *Celebrities in their Louboutins!*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another granville(CLAUDIA GALANTI )


----------



## itaque

We don't know who she is, but isn't it so beautiful?


----------



## greatbag84

*Monica Bellucci with Granville. Sept 2009*

source: Monica Bellucci Fan


----------



## papertiger

This ^ is the essence of modern Dior for me, feminine and fierce (like a fabulous rose with a few thorns)

...and I like Monica Bellucci's dress with the bag, even though the 'rules' say shouldn't a big bag like the Granville shouldn't work with a LBD


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

dior granville and cape.... yummm another picture to drool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





still don't know if i prefer this picture or the one with beige le trente


----------



## itaque

It's a bag and it's a Dior!


----------



## itaque

Do you recognize me?


----------



## itaque

Yes, I am a Granville!


----------



## eminere

Drum roll please... We have the front view!






I think the rear view was more alluring...


----------



## itaque

We already saw her with a Granville.


----------



## papertiger

The celebs in this (Dior) version thread are the most well put together IMO


----------



## BadRomance93




----------



## misscoco

Bernadette Morra, acting editor-in-chief of FASHION Magazine, in Dior Christal Passage n° 2 with diamonds and mandarin garnets.  

More on my blog: Closet Full of Nothing


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

...THE "mysterious "  fascinating lady carrying her gorgy le trente + lady dior


----------



## itaque

Blake Lively.

Don't like this strap on this bag.


----------



## lolakitten

http://streetpeeper.com/fashion/dior-lady-paris


----------



## lolakitten

Why can't I link the actal pic from this site?? Anyway... this is GORGEOUS!

http://streetpeeper.com/fashion/leigh-lezark-paris-tuileries


----------



## Deborah1986




----------



## AverageHuman

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eminere

Credit: _InStyle_

Actress Eva Mendes at the _Jimmy Kimmel Live_ studios in an Oscar de la Renta floral dress accessorised with a *Dior "LibeDior" bag* and Brian Atwood peep-toes.


----------



## eminere

Another great picture of Eva with the bag:


----------



## eminere

Jessica Alba at the Dior Fall-Winter 2010 haute couture show:


----------



## eminere

Front row at the show:






From left: Jessica Alba, Jared Leto, Lou Doillon, Anna Wintour, Blake Lively and Lily Cole


----------



## eminere

Karlie Kloss with her Granville:


----------



## Deborah1986

_Natalie Portman arrives at the Venice Film Festival by boat on Wednesday

With the clutch from cruise 2010/11  line  because i see a flower 




_


----------



## eminere

More Natalie Portman at the Venice Film Festival.

In Rodarte with Dior clutch:






In Miu Miu with Dior clutch:






Credits: _Grazia_


----------



## eminere

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy wears "Coeur Romantique" ring in white gold, diamonds and pink tourmaline, from Dior Fine Jewelry


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Carla Bruni-Sarkozy in NYC this week with a CD bag (Sorry, no clearer shot).

Also, Rachida Dati and her Dior bag...


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Lou Doillon (hope they haven't been posted already).


----------



## Daisyinbloom

One more of Carla Bruni


----------



## Deborah1986

_Rachel_


----------



## DisCo

Courtney Love and Rachel Bilson


----------



## eminere

Rachel Bilson front row at Dior:






Kate Moss front row at Dior:


----------



## karo

Sharon Stone


----------



## Cheryl24

*Amanda Seyfried* - this is an older style, right?  It looks so great on her!


----------



## eminere

Marion Cotillard wears a black leather dress from the Winter 2010 ready-to-wear collection:


----------



## stefvilla

Classic Marilyn Monroe in black Dior
http://www.balharbourshops.com/American-Dior.html


----------



## Miss Luana

Nicky Hilton


----------



## DisCo

Eva Mendes


----------



## maisiebelle

Jessica Simpson in Aspen.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Leighton Meester Glamour Spain - Lady Dior




_


----------



## Deborah1986

_Libertine Medium Hobo _


----------



## karo

Natalie Portman

Pics courtesy of celebrtybabyscoop.com


----------



## DisCo

Jessica Simpson


----------



## DisCo

Natalie Portman


----------



## novella

More pictures of Natalie Portman and her Dior. Bag Snob just featured this Dior purse. It's called the Panarea and it's made out of coated canvas. It's $1,250 and available at Dior boutiques.

I also didn't know that Natalie was the face of the new Miss Dior Cherie fragrance. Congratulations!


----------



## Miss Luana

N. Portman again !


----------



## blazedog

Dior Delices Gaufre Flap Bag


----------



## eminere

Nicole Kidman at the 2011 Academy Awards in Dior Haute Couture S/S 2009:









_Pictures: Grazia_


----------



## eminere

An oldie but a goodie!

For the premiere of « Inglorious Basterds » by Quentin Tarantino at Cannes on 20 May 2009, Sharon Stone is wearing a watch from Dior Horlogerie.






Dior Christal watch full set diamonds, 38mm, white gold case, baguette diamonds bezel, white gold, baguette diamonds and silver crystal sapphire bracelet, Dior Horlogerie.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior does have some goodies and will continue to have them....


----------



## blazedog

Lady Dior from the Hermes Thread


----------



## itaque

From the blog Theblondesalad :


----------



## labelwhore04

Blogger Chiara Ferragni


----------



## eminere

Mélanie Laurent, host of last night's 64th Cannes Film Festival opening ceremony, was glowing in a Dior Haute Couture black and nude organza ball gown and a Dior Haute Joaillerie set.


----------



## eminere

At Cannes...

Elena Anaya:





Daria Strokous:





Ziyi Zhang:





Ziyi Zhang:





Mischa Barton:





Jude Law:





Uma Thurman:





All pictures from Dior.


----------



## blazedog

Is this a current style?


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron at the laucnh party for the Dior VIII


----------



## eminere

More celebrities in Dior at the Dior VIII launch party.

Amber Heard:





Karlie Kloss:





Krysten Ritter:





Selita Ebanks:





Nora Zehetner:





Bryan Greenberg:





All pictures from Dior.


----------



## AverageHuman

wow...i love Selita's look!

guess the owner of this croc lady dior.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AverageHuman

bingo! its Dita von Teese!
i found this pic when i was searching for more croc LD details.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DisCo

Antonia Kidman


----------



## averagejoe

This is a screen shot from the movie Midnight in Paris. Although it's not a Dior handbag, I still think that it's nice that they chose Dior as a brand to add to the "French" mood of the movie.

Rachel McAdam's character is also seen with an evening Lady Dior bag in the movie, but I can't find the picture.


----------



## blazedog

Three Lady Dior Totes in various configurations  and one Delices (I think it's the Delices)


----------



## Lovemybags01




----------



## averagejoe

Emma Stone in a dress from the Dior Cruise 2012 collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Here is Natalie Portman in a new DiorSkin Forever ad.






I thought that she disassociated herself from Dior when Galliano was fired. I'm glad that she is still modeling for the brand.


----------



## averagejoe

Another picture of Olivia Palermo with the Miss Dior bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

katy perry in dior haute couture!!  i think the outfit is so cute


----------



## itaque

French actress Mélanie Laurent. With a polochon?


----------



## itaque

Her again in 2006 with a Lady Dior


----------



## eminere

Marion Cotillard in a Winter 2011 embroidered silk dress at the film premiere of _Contagion _in New York:









_Pictures from the Dior official Facebook page_


----------



## hightea_xx

melanie laurent, as the new face of hypnotic poison!  the new(ish) hypnotic poison eau sensuelle is absolutely exquisite!!!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> melanie st laurent, as the new face of hypnotic poison! the new(ish) hypnotic poison eau sensuelle is absolutely exquisite!!!


 
Thank you very much for sharing! After almost 6 months since this was announced, we finally get to see the ad.

As much as I love this fragrance, I have to say that this ad does not strike me as "spectacular". It does not "wow" me like the first ad in 1998.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Thank you very much for sharing! After almost 6 months since this was announced, we finally get to see the ad.
> 
> As much as I love this fragrance, I have to say that this ad does not strike me as "spectacular". It does not "wow" me like the first ad in 1998.



definitely less of that striking hedonistic sexiness of the original...  but i think leaps and bounds over the mess that was the latest monica bellucci ad...

also feel like the visual was kept really under wraps...  we did not preview it at our training last night, and the searches i did online in the past couple of weeks turned up nothing...  i only discovered the visual for the first time when it arrived at work today!

ps: while i generally do like dior's cosmetic visuals, does anyone else get a sense of 'plastic face' from time to time?  whoever does the retouching NEEDS TO GO.


----------



## averagejoe

Melanie Laurent with Dior VIII


----------



## averagejoe

A close-up picture of her stunning watch:


----------



## eminere

Maggie Q on the cover of the October 2011 issue of _Vogue_ China, in Fall 2011 ready-to-wear and fine jewellery:


----------



## eminere

At the Spring/Summer 2012 ready-to-wear show:

Poppy Delevigne





Chen Ran





Laure Shang





Leigh Lezark





_All pictures from Style.com_


----------



## eminere

A couple more from Dior's Facebook page:

Leighton Meester & Roxanne Mesquida





Déborah François


----------



## eminere

More celebrity spottings with the Miss Dior bag:

Marion Cotillard wears a Miss Dior bag in black quilted 'Cannage' lambskin with a matte finishing and black tone jewelry and a Fall 2011 bi-fabric dress in silk chiffon and silk faille printed with 'Checks'





Jessica Alba wears a Miss Dior bag in black quilted 'Cannage' lambskin and silver tone jewelry





Elena Anaya wears a Miss Dior bag in black quilted 'Cannage' lambskin and silver tone jewelry





_All pictures from the Dior official Facebook page._


----------



## averagejoe

WOW! Leighton Meester's ensemble is so pretty! Loving every look with the Miss Dior bag!


Camille Micelli at Carine Roitfield's Bal des Vampires wih Dior jewelry in her design, and a Fall 2011 tweed mini Lady Dior.


----------



## eminere

Katy Perry in a Fall 2011 cardigan and dress in flounced lurex knit:


----------



## eminere

It appears Katy Perry has a penchant for Dior haute couture.  Way before she wore _that_ Fall/Winter 2011/12 look (complete with hat) at the VMAs:






Katy was already being photographed by the great Annie Leibovitz for the June 2011 issue of _Vanity Fair_ in Spring/Summer 2011 haute couture:

















Sigh... I miss Galliano.


----------



## eminere

Michelle Williams wears a Spring/Summer 2012 pale green silk chiffon dress at the _My Week with Marilyn_ premiere in New York: 









_Picture from the Dior Facebook page._


----------



## averagejoe

Mary Elizabeth Winstead in a red Dior gown at the premiere of "The Thing"


----------



## averagejoe

Another photo of Leigh Lezark in Dior.


----------



## itaque

Nora Arnezeder, french actress


----------



## itaque

Her again... the face of the New Lock


----------



## diana27arvi

I got this pic from TheBlondeSalad.com

OMG I'm in love this purse. I'm searching ebay non stop to see if somebody re-sells theirs. Sadly no luck


----------



## eminere

Marion Cotillard wore a black and white Dior wool dress at the premiere of _Contagion_ in Paris.





_Credit: Dior Facebook page_

Andrea Riseborough wore a blue and nude tulle Christian Dior haute couture dress at the premiere of _W.E_ in London.





_Credit: Dior Facebook page_


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Alba at Halloween with her Miss Dior bag.


----------



## butterflygirl2

Princess Charlene of Monaco


----------



## butterflygirl2

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## eminere

Media Personality of the Year Charlie Pickering (left) wears Dior Homme at the 2011 GQ Men of the Year awards on 22 November 2011:


----------



## eminere

Charlize Theron wears a Summer 2012 black crepe silk and lace dress with a minaudiere in pale gold metal at the premiere of _Young Adult_ in New York:


----------



## eminere

Ines Rivero at the 'Anselm Reyle for Dior' pop-up store, Miami Design District, 191 NE 40th Street, Miami, FL:


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Chastain at the Marrakech Film Festival in Spring 2012 Dior:


----------



## michi_chi

A couple of photos of Song Jia and Zhang Ziyi at the Shin Kong boutique opening in China which coincided with the 'Lady Dior As Seen By' exhibition at China Central Place in Beijing


----------



## itaque

I hope it has not been posted before : Chiara Ferragni


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in Dior Spring 2012


----------



## averagejoe

Bar Refaeli at the Dior/Anselm Reyle makeup launch in Paris with the Anselm Reyle Miss Dior clutch


----------



## eminere

Actress Kirsten Dunst wears a Spring-Summer 2012 black gazar and tulle dress to the 2012 Critics' Choice Movie Awards:


----------



## hightea_xx

another reason to love the good wife: julianna margulies as alicia florrick rocking the lady dior!  has already appeared in two episodes!


----------



## eminere

At the Golden Globe Awards 2012.

Charlize Theron wore a Christian Dior Haute Couture dusty rose silk chiffon dress:






Antonio Banderas wore a Dior Homme black thin lapel &#8216;grain de poudre&#8217; and satin tuxedo, a white classic cotton shirt and a black silk tie:





Mila Kunis wore a Dior black & nude tulle and silk dress:





Viggo Mortensen wore a Dior Homme black classic &#8216;grain de poudre&#8217; and satin tuxedo and a white classic cotton shirt:





Ewan McGregor (pictured here with wife Eve Mavrakis McGregor) wore a Dior Homme black shawl collar &#8216;grain de poudre&#8217; and satin tuxedo, a white small collar cotton shirt and a black silk tie:


----------



## karo

Jessica Alba with a Dior bag


----------



## michi_chi

Natalia Vodianova with her Lady Dior at the Paris Haute Couture S/S 2012 Dior show





Dolores Chaplin at the Paris Haute Couture S/S 2012 Dior show


----------



## eminere

michi_chi said:


> Natalia Vodianova with her Lady Dior at the Paris Haute Couture S/S 2012 Dior show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolores Chaplin at the Paris Haute Couture S/S 2012 Dior show


Both are also wearing Dior ready-to-wear - Natalia from Cruise 2012 and Dolores from Spring/Summer 2012.


----------



## averagejoe

More Dior celebrity pics with Bar Rafaeli and Cameron Diaz.

Cameron Diaz appears to have a version of the Miss Dior bag that has an adjustable strap. It chain straps loops through ring to which is is attached, allowing it to be a cross-body messenger or a bag with two shorter straps. Maybe it's not a Miss Dior bag (?). 

I couldn't find closer pictures, but this bag looks nice  It may not even be Dior, although it has many things that resemble a Miss Dior.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> More Dior celebrity pics with Bar Rafaeli and Cameron Diaz.
> 
> Cameron Diaz appears to have a version of the Miss Dior bag that has an adjustable strap. It chain straps loops through ring to which is is attached, allowing it to be a cross-body messenger or a bag with two shorter straps. Maybe it's not a Miss Dior bag (?).
> 
> I couldn't find closer pictures, but this bag looks nice  It may not even be Dior, although it has many things that resemble a Miss Dior.


Pretty sure that's not a Miss Dior bag Cameron's carrying.

Bar's entire outfit is by Dior.


----------



## eminere

Elettra Wiedemann in head-to-toe Winter 2011 Dior:






A closer look at Natalia Vodianova and Olivia Palermo (with boyfriend Johannes Huebl):


----------



## eminere

Anyone recognise who this lady is?  She looks very familiar...

In a Summer 2012 printed black and white cotton and silk coat:


----------



## eminere

More cool street style.

With black Miss Dior bag and Winter 2011 boots:






With beige Diorissimo bag:


----------



## eminere

eminere&#8482;;20858761 said:
			
		

> Anyone recognise who this lady is?  She looks very familiar...


IDed! This lady is Caroline Sieber.


----------



## eminere

Chinese actress Ni Ni in a Cruise 2012 coat and shoes with an Anselm Reyle for Dior Miss Dior clutch:


----------



## eminere

Dorotea Mercuri in Summer 2012 and with Lady Dior bag:


----------



## eminere

Cameron Diaz carried a Miss Dior clutch as well:






Loving these python Miss Dior clutches!


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Beckinsale in a beautiful Grace Kelly-esque Dior S/S 2012 gown





Kelly Rutherford The long strap is looped around the flap of the Miss Dior bag so that the strap is shorter.





Mila Kunis with the Miss Dior





Picture of a model(?) with the Miss Dior (photo taken by Tommy Ton)


----------



## eminere

Tom Hardy and his Chiffre Rouge D02:


----------



## itaque

Not a celebrity but here is the polochon.


----------



## IFFAH

Non-celebs as well, some fashion "IT-girls" with Lady Dior attending events. (Top-Bottom) Ms Charmaine Seah (Singapore) and Ms Aamna Mani & Ms Maliha Al Tabari (both Dubai)


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Roberts in Dior (from 2009)


----------



## averagejoe

Came across these photos in the Hermes forum, from TPF member Jula. It pictures Erin Hazelton, Giovanna Battaglia and Linda Fargo outside the Yigal Azrouel show on February 10, 2012 in New York City.












It's nice to see people still wearing the Dior Saddle. They even seem to be admiring it in the photo.


----------



## averagejoe

Michelle Williams in Dior S/S 2011 Haute Couture at her Paris preview of her movie.


----------



## eminere

At the 62nd Berlin International Film Festival.

Diane Kruger:





Ni Ni:








Andrea Riseborough:





Isabelle Huppert:


----------



## averagejoe

Tom Hardy and his Dior Chiffre Rouge D01 watch in the movie *This Means War*. Thie first picture is of Tom Hardy on the Vancouver set.


----------



## averagejoe

Antoine Gouy with the Dior Chiffre Rouge I02 Irreductible white gold chronograph with crocodile strap and Zenith movement.


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis and her Miss Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Some preliminary pictures from the Oscars Red Carpet. 

Natalie Portman in vintage Dior couture from Spring 1954. 

And even though Sacha is *not wearing Dior*, his costume is actually designed by John Galliano (not every part of it, though. The urn is definitely not). So I included him here. 

Even though his outfit is a bit outrageous, it actually makes me miss Galliano. His passion for theatrics will surely be missed at Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

More detailed pictures: (Natalie looks STUNNING!)


----------



## averagejoe

Elizabeth Olsen at the Vanity Fair Oscars party in a Dior dress.


----------



## michi_chi

David Beckham at the Vanity Fair Oscars Party in Dior Homme, as posted on Dior's Facebook page


----------



## eminere

Marion Cotillard in Pre-Fall 2012 at Révélations César 2012 in Paris:





Kate Beckinsale in Summer 2012 at the _Underworld Awakening_ photo call in Berlin:





Emma Watson in Pre-Fall 2011 in a still from _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman and her Dior 3-D bag.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of Natalie Portman and her Dior 3-D bag:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalia Vodianova with her Diorissimo bag


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis in Dior ready-to-wear and the gradient crocodile Miss Dior bag:


----------



## averagejoe

Olivia Palermo with her Miss Dior clutch


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandra and Theodora Richards in Dior ready-to-wear and Dior Delices clutch


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandra Richards again with her Dior Delices clutch


----------



## averagejoe

Alysson Paradis with her Miss Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Ana Giardot with her lizard Miss Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Deborah Francois with her Miss Dior bag and Dior Spring 2012 shoes.


----------



## averagejoe

Leigh Lezark with her matte Lady Dior by Anselm Reyle


----------



## averagejoe

Li-Xiaolu in head-to-toe Dior (she;s carrying the python New Lock Promenade pouch)


----------



## averagejoe

Marissa Berenson with her Lady Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Another picture of Natalia Vodianova with her stunning Diorissimo bag


----------



## averagejoe

Tali Lennox with her Miss Dior bag


----------



## michi_chi

another photo of Mila Kunis in Dior Ready To Wear beige cashmere coat, pale pink guipere dress belted with bordeaux leather and with her gradient bordeaux alligator Miss Dior, as posted on Dior's Facebook page.

Article for Dior Mag can be read here: http://www.dior.com/magazine/en_gb/News/A-few-minutes-with-Mila


----------



## averagejoe

International blogger Susana Rodrigues at the exclusive Dior Addict Extreme launch event at 30 Avenue Montaigne. The event invited international bloggers to see the couture salons, see pieces of haute couture, test the new lipstick, receive a make-over, and be photographed with Dior accessories.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures:


----------



## itaque

To complete what Averagejoe posted, pictures seen on the blog "The Fashion Fruit" by Veronica Ferraro.


----------



## itaque

More...


----------



## itaque

Blue...


----------



## bobobob

Paris Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Dior invited a number of famous Chinese actresses to the front row of their Fall 2012 RTW show. They are donned in head-to-toe Dior.

In the order of appearance:

Huo Siyan
Peng Lin
Zhang Yuqi


----------



## averagejoe

Tom Hardy with the Dior Chiffre Rouge A05


----------



## lore_lore87

Anyone knows which model this is?


----------



## averagejoe

Dior celebrated the opening of its newest boutique in Taipei, the *largest Dior boutique in the world*, with a number of Chinese celebrities:

In the order of appearance:

Daniel Wu and Michelle Yeoh
Daniel Wu, Michelle Yeoh, and Sidney Toledano
Wu Chun
Han Chai Yin
Michelle Yeoh
YaChi Giang
Sara Chen


----------



## averagejoe

Olivia Palermo for the cover of Marie Claire Spain (and in a photoshoot), in a Dior Spring 2012 red dress:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman and Charlize Theron in the new book by Rizzoli titled "Stars en Dior", to be released in May in France, and September in the US.


----------



## eminere

Jessica Biel with the Diorissimo bag:


----------



## averagejoe

A number of top models during fashion week, with their Dior bags: (pictures from DiorMAG)

(I really love the small sparkling Miss Dior bag in the 3rd picture)


----------



## eminere

Jaime King in Summer 2012 RTW:


----------



## jessie6668

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

Melanie Laurent in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior, with her Miss Dior quilted satin clutch


----------



## averagejoe

Some celebrity pictures from Dior's Facebook page.


----------



## averagejoe

Reese Witherspoon with her Dior Delices bag in Mink Grey


----------



## michi_chi

Leighton Meester carrying a Miss Dior from Cruise 2010 on the set of Gossip Girl for the most recent episode as Blair Waldorf





There's also a black evening Lady Dior carried in the episode with encrusted crystals in petal/leopard print-like patterns, but I couldn't identify it or find a good enough picture of it, but in case anybody can shed some light, here's the best photo I've got (not great, I'm afraid, I can't get the photo to be any bigger in size, but the white 'pattern' on the bag itself is the crystal encrusted pattern on what appears on tv as velvet or satin material)


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis after working out at the gym with her Dior Soft bag.


----------



## averagejoe

VIPs at the re-opening of the Ginza Dior boutique in Japan after renovations.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures, including the beautiful handbags room by the entrance.


----------



## michi_chi

Kelly Rutherford as Lily van der Woodsen with her Miss Dior in bordeaux crocodile

http://superqueen.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/bag.jpg


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Chastain in Spring/Summer 2012 Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Miranda Kerr on the cover of Numero Tokyo with a Dior Spring/Summer 2012 dress


----------



## fumi

Mila Kunis







credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman with her New Lock bag in tweed and Dior pumps


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard and Jessica Stam in Dior Haute Couture at the Met 2012 gala:


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron credit: dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Abbie Cornish in Dior Haute Couture at the MET ball


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: dailymail


----------



## eminere

Natalie Portman wore a Dior navy silk chiffon gown with black ribbon detail inspired by the Spring-Summer 1973 Dior Haute Couture collection:


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures to show her beautiful satin Miss Dior clutch:


----------



## eminere

Charlize Theron wore a Dior Haute Couture black and nude silk and tulle gown at the _Snow White and the Huntsman_ premiere in London:


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior at the Cannes Film Festival


----------



## averagejoe

Zuzanna Stankiewicz in Dior in a photoshoot spread


----------



## eminere

Edward Norton was dressed in Dior Homme for the opening ceremony of the 65th International Film Festival:


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Marion Cotillard in Dior at the Cannes Film Festival


 
Style.com's picture shows Marion's Dior Haute Couture dress better:


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Brook


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard wore this Dior Spring 2012 ready-to-wear dress at the Cannes festival, and later changed into the Dior Haute Couture gown pictured above


----------



## bobobob

Princess Charlene of Monaco


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior heels


----------



## averagejoe

Yang Mi and Hawick Lau wore Dior at the Cannes Film Festival.


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Kendrick in Dior ready-to-wear.


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Nicole Kidman in Dior Haute Couture


----------



## averagejoe

Alicia Vikander and Gaia Weiss in Dior at the Cannes Film Festival


----------



## averagejoe

Diane Kruger in Dior Haute Couture at the closing ceremonies of the Cannes Film Festival.

This is one of the largest Dior ball gowns worn by an actress to a red carpet event. I'm also very surprised that Diane wore Dior. She normally wears Chanel.


----------



## averagejoe

Another picture of Nicole Kidman in Dior Haute Couture.

Beatrice Rosen also wore Dior.


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Gong Li and Berenice Bejo in Dior


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard
(May 30, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron with her Dior VIII watch.


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior at the Prometheus premiere.


----------



## steph22

British model Laura Bailey.


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis with her Miss Dior pumps.


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart in Dior Haute Couture for Vanity Fair July 2012 credit: tfs and stylebistro


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron photoshoot for Easy Living. The article says that she's wearing Dior.

I spy a Dior VIII watch


----------



## averagejoe

Nicole Kidman in Dior at the Down Syndrome Fundraiser


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo credit: dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Kendrick in Dior


----------



## steph22

Mila Kunis 
(June 20, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis in Dior


----------



## blazedog

Clutch with New Lock


----------



## averagejoe

Sharon Stone in Dior Homme (with a Miss Dior bag beside her, presumably hers), and Huang Xiaoming in Dior Homme


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Mila Kunis in Dior ready-to-wear for an Elle UK photoshoot


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(July 1, 2012 - Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## averagejoe

Melanie Laurent and Isabelle Huppert in Dior


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tyga wearing Dior Homme shirt credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence credit: dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior on her way to the Dior Couture After-Party. Lana Del Rey attended, too. Not sure if she is wearing Dior.


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Stars arriving at the Dior show. There are SO MANY Miss Dior and Lady Dior bags. I also spotted a few New Lock bags, one Diorissimo, and a glimpse of a Panarea bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior for a photoshoot for Madame Figaro, and the last picture is from Marie Claire UK


----------



## averagejoe

One more from Madame Figaro


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in a Dior dress and Dior makeup on the cover of W magazine.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel (in Resort 2013) at  ESPY Awards 2012 credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard (in Dior Couture) at the premiere for their upcoming flick The Dark Knight Rises held at the AMC Lincoln Square Theater on Monday (July 16) in New York City. credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Emily Blunt wore a Dior dress at ComicCon.

Is this from Pre-Fall 2012?


----------



## eminere

Another view of Marion and her dress, image from Dior's Facebook page:


----------



## bobobob

Blake Lively credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard (in Dior Fall 2012 Couture) at the UK premiere of 'The Dark Knight Rises' (July 18). credits: celebrity-gossip and vogue


----------



## averagejoe

More glamourous shots of Marion Cotillard in Dior Haute Couture, with her standing beside Anne Hathaway in Gucci Premiere (the Dior looks better, of course! )


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior for Elle South Africa


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Weisz (in Dior Fall 2012 Couture) at the premiere of her upcoming film The Bourne Legacy held at the Ziegfeld Theater on Monday (July 30) in New York City. credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of Rachel Weiss in Dior Haute Couture. The dress looks better on her than on the model, perhaps because the bust area looks better, and Rachel has more "curves" than the model.


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel (in Dior Fall 2012 Couture) at the premiere of her film Total Recall held at Grauman&#8217;s Chinese Theatre on Wednesday (August 1) in Hollywood. credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## averagejoe

Bella Heathcote in a Dior dress for Vogue Australia


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum credit: dailymail


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> Miley Cyrus in Dior for Marie Claire (sorry the picture is so blurry!):


A clearer version:


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington (in Dior Resort 2013) at the Hollywood Foreign Press Associations Installation Luncheon held at the Beverly Hills Hotel on Thursday (August 9) in Beverly Hills, Calif. credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing Dior Fall 2008 coat credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## bobobob

French actress Léa Seydoux (in Dior FW 2012) at the Les Adieux premiere at Reine in Paris. credit: vogue.fr


----------



## averagejoe

Olivia Palermo in Dior for InStyle UK (October 2012)


----------



## bobobob

Mary J. Blige wearing Fall 2011 over-the-knee boots


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

The new Dior magazine, featuring Marion Cotillard on the front cover in the classic Bar Jacket and full pleated skirt.


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in Dior at the Toronto International Film Festival.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence (in Dior Resort 2013) at the premiere of film The Place Beyond the Pines during the 2012 Toronto International Film Festival on Friday (September 7) at the Princess of Wales Theatre in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## averagejoe

Wow I wish I knew that she was going to wear Dior Haute Couture by Raf Simons to this premiere, because I could've waited in line to get a real-life glimpse of the stunning dress!


----------



## averagejoe

More photos of Jennifer Lawrence with her satin Miss Dior clutch.


----------



## averagejoe

> Marion Cotillard wore a Dior Haute Couture grey wool tweed bustier dress at the &#8216;Rust and Bone&#8217; premiere.



From Dior, Facebook. What a fantastic dress!


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen (in Dior Resort 2013) attends the "Liberal Arts" New York Screening at Sunshine Landmark on September 10, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## averagejoe

Kerry Washington in Dior, with her Miss Dior python clutch.


----------



## averagejoe

Ben Affleck on the conver of Details, in Dior Homme.


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley in Dior Haute Couture for Vogue October 2012


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nikki Reed


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo (in Dior SS 2012 RTW) attends the 2012 New York City Ballet Fall Gala at the David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on September 20, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Dianna Agron and Michelle Pfeiffer in Dior.


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman (in Dior FW 2012 HC) at the opening night performance of the L.A. Dance Project held at The Music Centers Walt Disney Concert Hall on Saturday (September 22) in Los Angeles. credits: justjared and vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Julianne Moore at the Emmys in Dior Haute Couture by Raf Simons.


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Watson in Dior Haute Couture by Raf Simons. Her version has been modified to look sparkly and a bit sheer


----------



## cocosapphire

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman with her New Lock bag


----------



## averagejoe

Linda Evangelista in Dior Homme for the November issue of Fashion magazine.


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leelee Sobieski zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Melanie Laurent zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Various celebrities wearing Dior:

 Kelly Chan
 Laura Smet
 Leigh Lezark
 Lucie de La Falaise, and Vanessa Traina (not wearing Dior)
 Ludivine Sagnier
 Marina Fois.JPG
 Sun Li
 Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicky Hilton


----------



## averagejoe

More celebrity pictures who attended the RTW Spring 2013 show (from Dior on Facebook):

 Alice Taglioni
 Celine Salette
 Karin Viard
 Virginie Ledoyen
 Laura Smet (this picture shows her Diorissimo bag better than the picture above)


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Scarlett Johansson in a beautiful white Dior dress.


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior for the London premiere of "Rust and Bone"


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Christa B. Allen in Dior


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King ( in FW 2012 RTW) celebrates the launch of Rachel Zoe's 'Major Must Have' from Jockey at Sunset Tower on October 17, 2012 in West Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Go-Eun (in Pre-Fall 2012) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival(BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Soo Ae (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival(BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Jung Yoo-Mi (in Resort 2012) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival(BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Lee Yeon-Hee Lee (in Pre-Fall 2012) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival(BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Go Ara (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival(BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean singer Bada (Choi Sung-Hee) (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival (BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Min-Seo (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival (BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Go-Eun (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival (BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Oh Hyun-Kyung attends the 'United Asian Film Night with Christian Dior' in conjunction with the Busan International Film Festival (BIFF) at the Westin Chosun Hotel on October 8, 2012 in Busan, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## Caramelita

Delphine Arnault


----------



## Caramelita

Another one of Delphine...


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour (in SS 2013 RTW) attend WSJ. Magazine's "Innovator Of The Year" Awards at MOMA on October 18, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn with vintage Christian Dior clutch credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Haute Couture


----------



## cocosapphire

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

Marisa Tomei in Dior Spring 2013 ready-to-wear by Raf Simons


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Totillard in Dior Spring 2013 ready-to-wear by Raf Simons


----------



## eminere

Delta Goodrem wore a wool and silk floral cloqué and pleated tulle dress to Emirates Melbourne Cup Day:


----------



## eminere

Mischa Barton wore a "Mise en Dior" large necklace with pink pearl beads and palladium finish caps with "guilloche" effect and leather "scales ribbon" in Melbourne:


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Spring 2013 RTW at the New York premiere of Rust and Bone, and in Dior Haute Couture at the unveiling of the Dior-Printemps windows in Paris. 

The windows are adorable! They took the Cruise 2013 dress by Bill Gaytten and made many miniature versions of it. Check out the mini Lady Dior bags that the dolls are holding!


----------



## averagejoe

Naomi Watts as Lady Diana with a Lady Dior bag for the upcoming Lady Diana biopic:


----------



## averagejoe

More flattering pictures of Marion Cotillard and her Dior SS-2013 dress for the New York Rust and Bone premiere:


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Haute Couture for the cover of W magazine (December issue):


----------



## cocosapphire

Nicole Kidman Harper's Bazaar US November 2012 
(Dior Haute Couture dress, pants and pumps)


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Spring 2013 RTW by Raf Simons, with a pink lambskin Cannage minaudiere.


----------



## averagejoe

Kristen Stewart in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior


----------



## bobobob

Kathy Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Alba in a pink Dior crepe silk dress at the Golden Globes 2013 Awards nominations.

She looks very polished and chic in this!


----------



## averagejoe

Rita Ora in a Dior Cruise 2013 dress for the cover of Glamour UK January 2013


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Biel in Dior Spring 2013 RTW by Raf Simons for the cover of Elle January 2013


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior at the Gotham Indie Film Awards


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in Dior at the premiere of "On the Road"


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard (Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum at the Dior Hollywood Glamour Dinner


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Ashley Madekwe in Dior at Dior Beautys annual pre-Golden Globe dinner


----------



## averagejoe

Emmy Rossum in Dior with her Dior Minaudiere clutch at Dior Beauty&#8217;s annual pre-Golden Globe dinner


----------



## averagejoe

Isabelle Fuhrman in Dior at Dior Beautys annual pre-Golden Globe dinner


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Mara in Dior with her Miss Dior satin clutch at Dior Beautys annual pre-Golden Globe dinner


----------



## averagejoe

Krysten Ritter in Dior at Dior Beautys annual pre-Golden Globe dinner


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Carolina Bang credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California.  credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Kendrick in a Dior dress and Lady Dior bag


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara wearing a Dior dress at the launch of Netflix Original Series, House of Cards on January 17, 2013 in London, United Kingdom. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Krysten Ritter attends the grand opening celebration for Andrea's, 'The New Vibe Dining Hotspot', at the Encore Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Aziz Ansari in Dior Homme arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Renner (in Dior Homme) on stage to present during the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards at the Beverly Hilton Hotel International Ballroom on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## averagejoe

Helene Arnault in Dior with Karl Lagerfeld attending the Dior Homme FW 2013 show


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Princess Charlene of Monaco


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Isabelle Huppert credit: zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Some pictures from front row:

(from top to bottom)


 Chloe Grace Moretz
 Isabelle Huppert
 Laetitia Casta
 Marisa Berenson and Kris Van Assche
 Natalia Vodianova Antoine Arnault
 Rosamund Pike	
 Ruth Wilson
 Sigourney Weaver and Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba "head-to-toe Christian Dior at the premiere of her new film A.C.O.D"
Credit: InStyle.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Leelee Sobieski attends the Sidaction Gala Dinner 2013 at Pavillon d'Armenonville on January 24, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus wearing a Dior dress for Cosmopolitan February 2013 credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## averagejoe

Matthew Morrison in Dior Homme


----------



## dfry

Isabel Lucas


----------



## bobobob

Drew Barrymore


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard at Hasty Pudding Theatricals.
Credit: becauseiamfabulous.com


----------



## dfry

Sara Huegill wearing Dior dress and bag.
Credit:  becauseiamfabulous.com


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Debicki at opening of Dior in Sydney.
Credit: becauseiamfabulous.com


----------



## dfry

Nicole Pollard at grand opening of Dior in Sydney
Credit:  becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Sarah Snook at Dior grand opening in Sydney.
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Megan Gale at grand opening Dior in Sydney
Credit: becauseiamfabulous.com


----------



## itaque

Boucle d'or et les 3 gloss


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Alba on the cover of In Style in a Dior SS 2013 ready-to-wear dress by Raf Simons.


----------



## dfry

Ni Ni


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi and Carina Lau both wear Dior gowns to different events.


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## dfry

Bruce Willis in Dior suit and tie.


----------



## dfry

Beyonce wearing Dior fur coat
Credit:  harpersbazaar.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss for i-D Pre-Spring 2013


----------



## bobobob

Coco Rocha for Glamour US March 2013


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo wearing Dior in February 2013 Marie Claire Spain
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara Dior pumps


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell wearing Dior in Feb 2013 Vogue Italia
Credi: fashionbombdaily


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Zhang Meng credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi at the Berlin Film Festival


----------



## dfry

Bruce Willis chooses Dior again, but for the premier in London of "A Good Day to Die Hard"


----------



## dfry

Karlie Kloss wearing Dior dress in Vogue US
Credit: designscene


----------



## dfry

Eva Herzigova


----------



## dfry

Ileana D Cruz wearing Dior in Feb 2013 L'Officiel India  
Credit: stylemeindia


----------



## dfry

Kareena Kapoor wearing DIOR in Feb 2013 Vogue India 
Credit: stylemeindia


----------



## dfry

Chitrangada Singh in Dior gown


----------



## dfry

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## eminere

Zhang Ziyi wears Christian Dior Haute Couture 3/4 length yellow duchess satin evening dress with Sterling Ruby SP178 shadow print to _The Grandmaster_ premiere during the 63rd Berlin International Film Festival at Berlinale Palast on 7 February 2013 in Berlin, Germany.


----------



## dfry

Angelababy


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy at press conference of movie Together on Tuesday February 05, 2013 in Shanghai, China. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Daria Strokous wearing Dior in March 2013 Vogue China 
Credit: thestylewatcher


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Dior in Jalouse Magazine 
Credit: fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard head-to-toe in Dior


----------



## dfry

Alice Englert wearing Dior in Flaunt Magazine Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Helena Christensen wearing Dior in S Moda Magazine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr in Purple Fashion Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Alicia Vikander


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior, without her coat.


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard, good pic with comparison


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## dfry

Frank Ocean at the 2013 Grammys
Credit style.mtv.com


----------



## dfry

Fun group all wearing Dior suits at the 2013 Grammys
Credit style.mtv.com


----------



## dfry

Abbie Heath wearing Dior in L'officiel Singapore 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Kelly Brook


----------



## averagejoe

A larger picture of Marion Cotillard and her Haute Couture dress, including the view from the back:


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera Newton  harpersbazaar


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi wearing Dior coat, belt, and gloves
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum (wearing a Dior dress) attends The Cinema Society And Dior Beauty Presents A Screening Of "Beautiful Creatures" at Tribeca Cinemas on February 11, 2013 in New York City.  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Elle Fanning wearing Dior in New York Magazine
Credit styleite


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr wearing resort 2013 skirt


----------



## bobobob

Kate Upton wearing a Dior dress.


----------



## dfry

Natalie Portman for Dior Spring 2013 campaign
Credit sandiinthecity


----------



## bobobob

Beyonce


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker for Harper's Bazaar China


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss style.com


----------



## bobobob

Helen Mirren- Vogue March 2013


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Carine Roitfeld credit: bfanyc


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Maribel Verdu attends Goya Cinema Awards 2013 at Centro de Congresos Principe Felipe on February 17, 2013 in Madrid, Spain.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain is stunning on the red carpet at the 2013 Writers Guild Awards held at JW Marriott Los Angeles at L.A. LIVE on Sunday (February 17) in Los Angeles. credits: justjared and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Hudgens  credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara with Dior heels


----------



## dfry

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## dfry

Macarena Garcia
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Jan Cornet in Dior suit
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Paco Leon wearing Dior shirt, pants, and shoes 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## dfry

Gemma Arterton


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Dior in Feb 2013 Harpers Bazaar
Credit sneakpeek


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz wearing Dior dress


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried wearing Dior dress


----------



## bobobob

Miss Dior campaign featuring Jennifer Lawrence credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard arrives at Cesar Film Awards 2013 at Theatre du Chatelet on February 22, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawarence:  here's one more from the Miss Dior campaign
Credit rcfa


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Ha Ji-Won attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actor Kim Ji-Hoon attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and style.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean model Hye Park attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Ji-Min attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Ye-Seul attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Lee So-Yeon attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Kim Sa-Rang attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea.  credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Lee Se-Eun attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

South Korean model Lee Hyun-Yi attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

(L-R) Victoria and Sulli of girl group f(x) attend a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jin-Woon of South Korean boy band 2AM attends a promotional event for the 'Christian Dior' Pop Up Store Opening at My Boon on February 22, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: gettyimages and style.com


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wearing Dior in March 2013 L'Officiel Paris
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence arrives at the Oscars at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Charlize Theron
credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Elizabeth Banks wearing Dior jewelry


----------



## dfry

Josh Hartnett wearing Dior


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Dior jacket on cover of March 2013 Harpers Bazaar Singapore 
Credit beautisdiverse


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in a second Dior creation on the Oscars stage:


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wearing Dior for Numéro March 2013 
Credit ru-glamour


----------



## dfry

Natalie Portman wearing Dior gown and handbag


----------



## dfry

Alison Nix wearing Dior in Spring Summer 2013 French Revue de Modes 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron at her Dior gown fitting, from style.com.



> CHARLIZE THERON
> "Dior and I discussed a white gown with a beaded peplum waist; in early January, they sent sketches, and I reviewed them with Charlize. Dior ended up making two top options: a strapless corset top and a deep V-neck backless top. Charlize and I decided to go with the corset because it felt more structured and modern." &#8212;Leslie Fremar
> 
> Charlize Theron, wearing Dior Haute Couture.


----------



## dfry

Peter Facinelli wearing Dior suit


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard


----------



## dfry

Wang Xiao for Harper's Bazaar Hong Kong March 2013
Credit art8amby.wordpressw


----------



## averagejoe

I know these dresses have been posted here already, but WWD has some nice pictures that I want to share. 

There's one of Steven Spielberg in Dior Homme.


----------



## averagejoe

Ana Hickmann with her python Lady Dior at the new Dior Sao Paulo boutique.


----------



## dfry

Alexandra Tomlinson wearing Dior in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Nico O in March 2013 Marie Claire UK


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Dior outfits at the first Dior pret-à-porter in Italy.  Dior chose Chiara as the Italian blogger ambassador for their Dior Ready-to-wear collection by Raf Simons to open in seven pop-up stores around the world.  
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Lauren Auerbach in March 2013 Telva Spain


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Natalie Portman in Miss Dior ad directed by Sofia Coppola called La Vie en Rose 
Credit fashionone


----------



## dfry

Sophie Vlaming in March 2013 Marie Claire France


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Dior in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in March 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Ulyana Sergeenko


----------



## dfry

Dakota Johnson in March 2013 Glamour Spain


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard at the Christian Dior Fall/Winter Ready-to-Wear collection at the Place Vauban square in Paris
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Marie-Josee Croze


----------



## dfry

Olivia Palermo
Credit zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Melanie Laurent and Marion Cotillard attending the Dior RTW FW2013 show, both in Dior.


----------



## dfry

Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana of Thailand at Dior show in Paris
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Ulyana Sergeenko attends Dior show in Paris
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Izia Higelin
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Ana Girardot attends Dior show in Paris
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni attends the Dior show in Paris
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Tallulah Harlech
Credit zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

From WWD:

(in order of appearance)

Antoine Arnault and Natalia Vodianova
Chitrangada Singh
Marion Cotillard	
Melanie Laurent	
Olivia Palermo


----------



## dfry

Chitrangada Singh was posted but these pics below show her Dior bag and shoes
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Celine Sallette


----------



## dfry

Marianne Faithfull with Dior bag at Karl Lagerfeld's Concept Store Opening in Paris 
Credit zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Tilda Swinton wears Dior by Raf Simons in the first part of  David Bowie's "The Stars (Are Out Tonight)" video:


----------



## averagejoe

Camille Miceli with her Diorissimo bag, and Delphine Arnault in Dior.


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell March 2013 Numero Russia 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Nicole Trunfio in March 2013 Glamour Spain


----------



## dfry

Future wearing Dior sunglasses 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Alain Delon is the face of Dior Eau Sauvage ad campaign (using a young photo as he is in his 70's now).
Credit dior.com and beinglovingdoing.com


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard in Lady Dior ads that had not been posted 
Credit salmaglamour.wordress


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Alessandra Ambrosio in March 2013 Vogue Brazil


----------



## dfry

Sun Li


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in April 2013 Glamour France


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba wearing Dior at the CR Fashion Book 2 party
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Frank Ocean in Dior at Dior fashion show in Paris 
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Allison Williams head-to-toe in Dior


----------



## dfry

Sui He in March 2013 Harpers Bazar China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Dana Deaver with her husband, Orel Hershiser 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson had not been posted wearing Dior dress in Oct 2012 Harpers Bazaar


----------



## averagejoe

Susie Bubble's crocodile Diorissimo bag (Susie Bubble is from stylebubble.co.uk). This picture isn't very good beacuse you can't see her face at all, but the bag is truly amazing, especially when accessorized with the Dior jewelry designed by Camille Miceli.


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wearing Dior shoes on her show
Credit katiecouric.com


----------



## dfry

Deepika Padukone in Dior on cover of March 2013 cover of LOfficiel India 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard, didn't see these posted from Dior Magazine last year
Credit oldnewcharm


----------



## dfry

Ana de Armas wearing Dior dress 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Kirsten Dunst wearing Dior jewelry 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Jude Law wearing Dior Homme jeans 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Giovanna Battaglia (pic 1), Linda Fargo (pic 2), and Marina Rust Connor (pic 3) all wearing Dior at the New York Bergdorf party to celebrate Raf Simon's ready-to-wear for Christian Dior 
Credit style.com


----------



## dfry

Shirin von Wulffen, Stephanie LaCava, Vlada Roslyakova, and Olympia Scarry and Princess Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis all wearing Dior at the New York Bergdorf party to celebrate Raf Simon's ready-to-wear for Christian Dior 
Credit style.com


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Feb 2013 InStyle UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Elza Luijendijk in Feb 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Katia Toledano, Marisa McKee, Delphine Arnault, Sidney Toledano, Natalia Vodianova and Claude Martinez at Harrod's Dior launch
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Dior in April 2013 Vanity Fair 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Samantha Barks attends Dior party in London
Credit zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Gillian Anderson in a Dior dress with her silver Dior New Lock python clutch, from WWD:


----------



## averagejoe

Elizabeth McGovern in a Dior dress with a mini crocodile Lady Dior bag, from WWD:


----------



## averagejoe

Jade Jagger in a white Dior Bar jacket from the Spring/Summer 2013 RTW collection by Raf Simons, from WWD:


----------



## averagejoe

Sade Baderinwa in Dior at the Bergdorf Goodman-Dior dinner in New York, from WWD:


----------



## averagejoe

Shirin von Wulffe in Dior at the Bergdorf Goodman-Dior dinner in New York, from WWD:


----------



## dfry

Saoirse Ronan in March 2013 InStyle USA 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Elza Luijendijk in March 2013 Vogue Turkey 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Kelly Reilly wearing Dior in April 2013 InStyle UK 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Blanca Suarez wearing Dior in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Actress Iris Berben wearing Dior in April 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Karolina Kurkova in April 2013 Vogue Germany Credit 
fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Ma&#322;gosia Bela in March 2103 Vogue Italy 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Mariacarla Boscono in March 2013 Vogue Italy
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Martine Van Reesema wearing Dior shoes at the L'Oreal Melbourne Fashion Festival 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Stella Tennant wearing Dior and photographed by Karl Lagerfeld in April 2013 Vogue Germany
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Katlin Aas in March 2013 Vogue Italy 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Iza Olak in April 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## gregsk

Monica Bellucci wearing Black Micro Lady Dior in crocodile in "Des gens qui s'embrassent" released in Feb 2013


----------



## dfry

Natalie Portman in Miss Dior Eau de Toilette commercial, different stills from video by Sofia Coppola 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Jake Abel wearing Dior at The Host premiere in Hollywood 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Heather Kerzner celebrates her birthday 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Vika Falileeva in April 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Rachel Bilson
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard in Miss Dior handbag campaign 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried covers April 2013 Tatler Russia
 Credit smartologie


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux in April 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Daphne Groeneveld covers April 2013 Harper's Bazaar Spain 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Kristin Chenoweth wearing Dior shoes
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard in more photos from Lady Dior campaign
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Dior dress in April 2013 Vogue US 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Dior in April 2013 Vogue Russia 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## Basuki

Kelly Chen in Dior SS 2013
From Marie Claire, HK, April 2013


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova at the 'Bal de la Rose du  Rocher' in aid of the Princess Grace Foundation, in Monte-Carlo, Monaco.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard in  Japan for the Toyko premiere of her movie, "Rust And  Bone".
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Mia Moretti, one of the judges for the  Masters Of The Mix, at the Season 3 Premiere in New York Cit.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Chris Brown wearing Dior jeans while spray painting a mural on  a building in Miami, Florida for the Symphonic Love Foundation  childrens charity fund. 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Lara Bingle
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Zachary Quinto wearing Dior Homme on the cover of Manhattan magazine April 2013
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Lucy Hale wearing Dior dress
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Zhang ziyi, Shu Qi, Angelababy, and Sun Li all wore Dior at the Dior Show in Shanghai, China
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Rachel Bilson wearing Dior belt on cover of May 2013 Cosmopolitan 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wearing Dior on the cover of InSytle Hair Magazine 2013 
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in May 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## averagejoe

Chinese celebrities in Dior at the Spring/Summer 2013 Haute Couture show in Shanghai


----------



## eminere

Golden Slipper horse Criterion with ATC racing ambassador Tammin Sursok and slipper trophy. Picture: Gregg Porteous. Source: _The Daily Telegraph_


----------



## dfry

Faith Hill 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton in May 2013 Harper's Bazaar styled by Carine Roitfeld will appear in all 26 international editions.
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Gemma Arterton in Dior shoes
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in a fun Miss Dior photo shoot and video at the Dior Milan Store 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko in Los Angeles for the premiere of To The Wonder.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Emmy Rossum head-to-toe Dior, including her Dior fine jewelry 'Cygne Blanc'white gold and diamond earrings and ring, at the 2013 New Yorkers For Children Spring Dinner Dance.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Dior on cover of April 2013 Wonderland Magazine.  
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard wearing Dior underneath the jacket at the Maud Fontenoy Foundation Annual Gala at the Hotel de la Marine in Paris, France.  
Credit rcfa


----------



## TankerToad

mira d


----------



## averagejoe

More pics of Marion Cotillard in her Dior bustier top and Lady Dior bag. The pants may be Dior, too.


----------



## dfry

Lala Anthony wearing Dior shoes at the 4th Annual ELLE Women in Music Celebration. 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Erin Heatherton wore Christian Dior sandals to the 2013 New Yorkers For Children Spring Dinner Dance held in NYC.
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Freida Pinto wearing Dior in April 2013 Grazia India 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson in May 2013 Elle UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Daphne Groeneveld featured in Dior in April 2013 Harper's Bazaar Spain 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wearing Dior in May 2103 Vogue 
Credit vogue


----------



## dfry

Claire Julien wearing Dior at the MTV Movie Awards 
Credit aceshowbiz and rcfa


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in April 2013 Vogue Thailand 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Freja Beha Erichsen covers May 2013 Vogue Paris in Dior 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

The Dream wearing Christian Dior crystal Blacktie 143s sunglasses in his video shoot for the title track of his 5th album.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Aniston at the premiere of her new directed movie, "Call Me Crazy: A Five Film," in West Hollywood.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Dior in May 2013 Elle Music issue 
Credit fashionbombdaily and elle.com


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow at the Iron Man 3 photocall in London today
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Dior pumps in Beverly Hills today 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Lisa Maria Falcone at the screening of Mud April 21, 2013 in New York City 
Credit zimibio


----------



## dfry

Heidi Range at the TLC Launch Party held at Sketch, Mayfair, London 
Credit zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Xinyi Zhang attending the Dior Homme show in Beijing, dressed in Dior Spring 2013 RTW by Raf Simons:


----------



## dfry

Bella Thorne wore Christian Dior pumps to the 2013 Radio Disney Music Awards in LA
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Emilia Clarke at the 2013 Actors Funds Annual Gala honouring Robert De Niro in New York City 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wearing Dior on cover of June 2013 InStyle UK 
Credit dailymail and instyle.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Katie Couric wore Christian Dior pumps on her show May 2 
Credit katiecouric


----------



## dfry

Han Geng at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Huang Xiaoming at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Jing Tian at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Qi Xi at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Tong Dawei and his actress wife Guan Yue at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Wyman Wong at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Xiong Naijing at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Stanley Huang at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## dfry

Li Dongxue at the first ever Dior runway show in China - the 2013 Dior Homme Fall-Winter fashion show in Beijing April 25 
Credit lifestyle.malaysia.msn


----------



## eminere

Jennifer Lawrence and Marion Cotillard in Dior at the MET Gala 2013:


----------



## averagejoe

Bee Shaffer and Leelee Sobieski in Dior at the Costume Institute's "Punk" exhibit


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## eminere

Lindy Klim arrives at the 2013 InStyle and Audi Women of Style Awards at Carriageworks on May 14, 2013 in Sydney, Australia wearing pointed pumps in fluorescent shocking yellow. 









(Photos by Don Arnold/WireImage)


----------



## averagejoe

These were posted before, but here are photos from the Dior Facebook page. These pictures include Raf Simons and Daria Strokous attending the MET Punk Gala.

In order of appearance:

Marion Cotillard, Raf Simons, & Jennifer Lawrence
Jennifer Lawrence
Marion Cotillard
Leelee Sobieski
Daria Strokous
Bee Shaffer


----------



## eminere

Nicole Kidman, Julianne Moore, Carey Mulligan and Zhang Ziyi all in Dior haute couture at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Steph22 posted this in the Dior celebrity chat thread, and I wanted to share it on this thread as well:

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara attended the Aint Them Bodies Saints photocall during Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals in France 
Credit rcfa and becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Lawrence wore Dior three times in one day at Cannes:
1)  at the photocall for 'The Hunger Games: Catching Fire'
2) for the 'Jimmy P. (Psychotherapy of a Plains Indian)' premiere at the Grand Theatre Lumière
3) evening party to celebrate 'The Hunger Games: Catching Fire' at Baoli Beach
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Casey Affleck wore Dior Homme suit at the 'Aint Them Bodies Saints' photocall during Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Samantha Barks at the premiere of 'Le Passé' during the 2013 Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Katie Chang (far right) wore Dior gown and jewels to the premiere of 'The Bling Ring' at the Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel wore Dior at the Dior Cruise Collection 2014 in Monaco, on May 18 
Credit dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of Jennifer Lawrence's white dress:


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in a fourth Dior look for the day, from the FW2013 RTW collection.


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Pre-Fall 2013 attending the Dior Resort 2014 show in Monaco.


----------



## averagejoe

Ziyi Zhang in Dior at the Monaco Dior show:


----------



## averagejoe

Ahna O'Reilly in Dior at the Dior show in Monaco:


----------



## averagejoe

Ruth Wilson in Dior at the Dior show in Monaco:


----------



## dfry

Princess Charlene of Monaco wore Dior at the Dior Cruise Collection 2014 in Monaco May 18 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Princess Charlene of Monaco in two Dior looks. She's also holding the new Dior clutch with Andy Warhol's shoe embroidery. The second Dior look is a slightly customized look straight from the runway event that she just attended. In the backdrop of the last 2 photos is an exhibition of Dior's link to Monaco royalty, showing the Dior dresses worn by Grace Kelly and Charlene that have been preserved by the Royal Family.

UPDATE: Oops dfry posted something similar while I was making this post. Sorry for the repeat.


----------



## dfry

averagejoe said:


> Princess Charlene of Monaco in two Dior looks. She's also holding the new Dior clutch with Andy Warhol's shoe embroidery. The second Dior look is a slightly customized look straight from the runway event that she just attended. In the backdrop of the last 2 photos is an exhibition of Dior's link to Monaco royalty, showing the Dior dresses worn by Grace Kelly and Charlene that have been preserved by the Royal Family.
> 
> UPDATE: Oops dfry posted something similar while I was making this post. Sorry for the repeat.


 
No problem, I like your pics and post - gives good info


----------



## dfry

Olympia Scarry at the Dior Cruise Collection 2014 in Monaco May 18 
Credit dailymail


----------



## averagejoe

Style.com has a picture of Julianne Moore with her Dior dress (at the Cannes Film Festival) from almost an aerial view, with the skirt of the dress blown to show it's lightness.


----------



## averagejoe

Liv Tyler in Dior at the Dior Resort 2014 show in Monaco.


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard at the premiere of 'Blood Ties' with co-stars s Clive Owen and James Caan 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard and Jessica Chastain both wore Christian Dior  at the Blood Ties 2013 Cannes Film Festival After Party 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Ahna OReilly at the the Stella Artois suite held at the Radisson Blu during the Cannes Film Festival May 21 
Credit rcfa


----------



## eminere

Actress Elizabeth Debicki attends the Australian premiere of _The Great Gatsby_ on 22 May 2013 in Sydney:


----------



## dfry

Ashley Olsen in vintage Christian Dior at the 2013 Met Gala in NYC with the theme, "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Minka Kelly wore Dior to the unveiling of the redesigned Aqua Star Pool at The Beverly Hilton Hotel May 22 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wore Dior to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit dailymail and rcfa


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan wore Dior at the Tiffany & Co Great Gatsby dinner at Rockpool in Sydney, Australia May 23 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Marion Cotillard at the premiere of 'The Immigrants' during the Cannes Film Festival May 24 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Nicole Kidman leaves the Palais des Festivals following a jury lunch wearing a Dior dress during the 2013 Cannes Film Festival on Friday afternoon (May 24)  
Credit justjared


----------



## averagejoe

Justin Timberlake in Dior


----------



## Flip88

Olivia Palermo, Miss Dior shoulder bag in mink &#9829;


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi at the Zulu premiere and Closing Ceremony for the 2013 Cannes Film Festival May 26
Credt rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Laetitia Casta at the Zulu premiere and Closing Ceremony for the 2013 Cannes Film Festival May 26 
Credt rcfa and celebrityredcarprt


----------



## averagejoe

Jeremy Renner in Dior Homme


----------



## dfry

Diors Fall 2013 ready-to-wear campaign stars Daria Strokous, Anastasia Ivanova, Iselin Steiro and Marie Piovesan at the Opéra Garnier in Paris. 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## eminere

Katie Chang at the Los Angeles premiere of _The Bling Ring_ on 4 June 2013:


----------



## dfry

Lily Collins wore Dior on the cover of July 2013 Glamour 
Credit glamour.com


----------



## dfry

Nicole Kidman wore Dior while posing with Keith Urban at the 2013 CMT Music Awards in Nashville, TN on June 5 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Laura Bailey wore Dior at The Royal Academy Of Arts Summer Exhibition 2013 June 5 in London, England 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Amy Adams wore Dior on cover of  'Elle UK' July 2013 
Credit elle and justjared


----------



## dfry

Gisele Bundchen wore Dior top, skirt, and gloves in June 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Aniston wore Dior at the 2013 Spike TV Guys Choice Awards on June 8 at Sony Pictures Studios in Culver City, CA 
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## eminere

Mia Wasikowska wears Pre-Fall 2013 black suede rounded pumps to the Australian premiere of _Stoker_ in Sydney on 7 June 2013:


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## eminere

Actress Ni Ni wore a Fall 2013 off-white cashmere and silk knitted top and a coral satin skirt to the opening ceremony of the 16th Shanghai Film Festival, China.


----------



## averagejoe

Zachary Quinto in Dior Homme at the Tony Awards on June 9:


----------



## eminere

Singer Jennifer Lopez wore a Fall 2013 off-white cashmere and silk knitted top and a coral satin skirt to the unveiling of her star on the Hollywood Walk Of Fame on 13 June 2013:


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## eminere

Natalie Portman at Benjamin Millepied&#8217;s LA Dance Project Inaugural Benefit Gala in Los Angeles, California on 20 June 2013:


----------



## eminere

Krysten Ritter at the 2013 Los Angeles Film Festival premiere of _The Way, Way Back_:


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo wore Dior to the Gucci Spring 2014 menswear runway show in Milan, Italy on June 24 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wore Dior on the cover of the inaugural issue July 2013 French Vanity Fair 
Credit perezhilton and fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

.


----------



## eminere

Maggie Gyllenhaal at the New York premiere of _White House Down_:


----------



## bobobob

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Shirley Manson of the band "Garbage" in Dior by Raf Simons, featured in Harper's Bazaar Australia:


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wore Dior outfit and jewelry in July 2013 Vanity Fair France 
Credit designscene


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France. credis: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lea Seydoux attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Fuyuko Matsui attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Erica Packer attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Leelee Sobieski attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

(L-R) Natalia Vodianova and Antoine Arnault attend the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Yasmine Besson attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sun Li attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Shishido Kavka attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## dfry

Tanya Dziahileva at the Christian Dior Haute Couture Fall 2013 Show in Paris, France  on July 1 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Gianna Jun at the Christian Dior Haute Couture Fall 2013 Show in Paris, France on July 1 
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

German actress Ursula Gottwald zimbio


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson


----------



## Basuki

Kelly Chen In Dior


----------



## bobobob

Sidney Toledano and Natalia Vodianova (R) attend the Dior A/W 2013-2014 show at Red Square on July 9, 2013 in Moscow, Russia.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma attends the Dior A/W 2013-2014 show at Red Square on July 9, 2013 in Moscow, Russia.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Russian actress  Renata Litvinova attends the Dior A/W 2013-2014 show at Red Square on July 9, 2013 in Moscow, Russia. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alisa Khazanova attends the Dior A/W 2013-2014 show at Red Square on July 9, 2013 in Moscow, Russia.  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Alison Pill arrives for the premiere of HBO's "The Newsroom" Season 2 at Paramount Theater on the Paramount Studios lot on July 10, 2013 in Hollywood, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese


----------



## bobobob

Ruth Wilson attends the UK Premiere of 'The Lone Ranger' at Odeon Leicester Square on July 21, 2013 in London, England.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Mellon


----------



## bobobob

Antoine Arnault and Natalia Vodianova attend the cocktail at the 'Love Ball' hosted by Natalia Vodianova in support of The Naked Heart Foundation at Opera Garnier on July 27, 2013 in Monaco, Monaco. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Natalia Vodianova with a Diorling bag, Mise en Dior earrings, and a Dior jacket in the first picture. 

She is in a Dior dress in the second picture, holding a Dior Evening bag.


----------



## bobobob

Anna Wintour and Andre Leon Talley attend Lee Daniels' "The Butler" New York Premiere at Ziegfeld Theater on August 5, 2013 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Love zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ahna O'Reilly attends the screening of Open Road Films and Five Star Feature Films' "Jobs" at Regal Cinemas L.A. Live on August 13, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of Nicole Kidman and her gorgeous Dior Bar bag:


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson attends the 2013 MTV Video Music Awards at the Barclays Center on August 25, 2013 in the Brooklyn borough of New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett arrives at the premiere of the movie 'Blue Jasmine' during the 39th Deauville American film festival on August 31, 2013 in Deauville, France. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Festival hostess Eva Riccobono attends the 'Emergency: Jaeger-LeCoultre In Aid Of The Goderich Centre, Sierra Leone' gala dinner during the 70th Venice Film Festival at the Excelsior Hotel on August 29, 2013 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Actress Carice van Houten arrives at 'The Fifth Estate' premiere during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival on September 5, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Actress Mia Wasikowska attends the "Only Lovers Left Alive" premiere during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival at Ryerson Theatre on September 5, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott attends the GQ Men of the Year awards at The Royal Opera House on September 3, 2013 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Anne V


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## averagejoe

Nora Zehetner in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Jena Malone in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Hilary Rhoda in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Hanneli Mustaparta in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah Bronfman in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Atlanta de Cadenet in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandra Richards in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from WWD).


----------



## averagejoe

Daria Strokous in Dior at the Saks Fifth Avenue party for the new Dior windows (from Style.com).


----------



## bobobob

Clotilde Courau arrives at the 'Snowpierce' Premiere and closing ceremony of the 39th Deauville American Film Festival on September 7, 2013 in Deauville, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilaria Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in 2 different Dior outfits (including the shoes) in Toronto for the Toronto International Film Festival to promote her film "Blood Ties".


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Richards


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## averagejoe

Angelababy in Dior Resort 2014 RTW at the Dior SS 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Camille Rowe at the Dior SS 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Dephine Arnault and Valerie Trierweiler in Dior FW 2013 RTW at the Dior SS 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Isabelle Huppert in Dior with her Miss Dior bag at the Dior SS 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Ni Ni in Dior Resort 2014 RTW with her Miss Dior bag at the Dior SS 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Marisa Berenson at the Dior SS 2014 show in Dior with her Dior Bar bag (from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Leigh Lezark in Dior Resort 2014 RTW with her Dior Bar Bag attending the SS 2014 show (from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Ilon Smet in Dior with her mini Diorissimo bag attending the SS 2014 show (from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Another photo of Isabelle Huppert with her mini Miss Dior bag


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Riccobono in Dior FW 2013 RTW with her Dior Andy Warhol clutch attending the SS 2014 show (from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Hannah O'Neill in Dior Resort 2014 RTW attending the SS 2014 show (from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Christina Pitanguy in Dior with her Lad Dior bag attending the SS 2014 show (from Style.com):


----------



## dfry

Miroslava Duma wore Dior leather trench coat at Dior Spring 2014 Show in Paris Sept 27, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Olympia Scarry wore Dior at Spring 2014 Dior Show in Paris Sept 27, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Angelababy wore same Dior dress twice in Beijing, China for the premiere of 'Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea' Sept 23, 2013 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## averagejoe

Zachary Quinto in Dior Homme at the "All is Lost" NYC premiere:


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Hough


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Ruth Wilson


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Shin Se-Kyung


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Ha Ji-Won


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Michelle Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Ha Ji-Won


----------



## mariadeburton

Princess Diana


----------



## bobobob

Cobie Smulders zimbio


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Mila Kunis


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence zimbio


----------



## steph22

Louise Thompson 
(Source: Ben A. Pruchnie/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Cobie Smudlers


----------



## eminere

steph22 said:


> Cobie Smudlers
> 
> View attachment 2391165


That's model Daria Strokous.


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera-Newton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Cobie Smulders zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Zachary Quinto


----------



## steph22

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## bobobob

Stella Tennant


----------



## averagejoe

Olympia Scarry and Marilyn Minter in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Shala Monroque in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Cindy Sherman in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Fabiola Beracas in Dior


----------



## bobobob

Gaia Repossi zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott



​


----------



## steph22

Gabriella Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Liam Hemsworth


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Liam Hemsworth


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Hudson


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Kyra Kennedy


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Patricia Clarkson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Spanish actress Belen Rueda zimbio


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Rampling


----------



## Catherine GV

bobobob said:


> Kyra Kennedy


 This one is terrible


----------



## bobobob

French actress Juliette Binoche zimbio


----------



## bobobob

French actress Elsa Zylberstein zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Patricia Clarkson zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Lee Yo Won


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones


----------



## bobobob

Jeremy Renner


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones


----------



## bobobob

Dutch actress Carice van Houten zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kara Tointon


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Han Ji-Hye


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan (coat)


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams


----------



## bobobob

Lupita Nyongo


----------



## bobobob

Elle MacPherson


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## averagejoe

Emily Blunt, Mamie Gummer, and Dianna Agron in Dior (from WWD.com):


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Lott


----------



## bobobob

Christa B. Allen


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Emma Watson


----------



## averagejoe

Jason Bateman in Dior Homme at the Golden Globes


----------



## averagejoe

Arizona Muse and Karlie Kloss in Dior, at the Dior Homme Fall 2014 RTW show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Barbara Palvin with her Lady Dior bag at the Dior Homme all 2014 RTW show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Shaeofeng Feng in Dior Homme at the DH RTW Fall 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Eddie Peng in Dior Homme at the DH RTW Fall 2014 show (from WWD):


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## averagejoe

Jeremy Renner in Dior Homme at the SAG awards


----------



## averagejoe

Jared Leto in Dior Homme at the SAG awards (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Carice van Houten in Dior at the SAG awards (from style.com)


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marie-Josée Croze attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Berenson attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ni Ni attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Isabelle Huppert attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leelee Sobieski attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrey Marnay attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Andrews attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bao Bao Wan attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Kate Bosworth attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute Couture Spring/Summer 2014 on January 20, 2014 in Paris, France. zimbio



zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Another photo of Audrey Marnay and her Dior Bar bag. This picture shows the exquisite python details inside the bag (from WWD).


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Kardashian in Dior (apparently a one-piece dress that was cut into a two-piece):


----------



## averagejoe

Sara Bareilles in a Dior dress


----------



## steph22

Ali Larter


----------



## steph22

Kylie  Minogue


----------



## Balen0

#TBT Diorsaddlebags


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## rk4265

steph22 said:


> Kylie Minogue
> 
> View attachment 2491023


This is not a dior bag


----------



## steph22

rk4265 said:


> This is not a dior bag



Yes your right, thanks for spotting. It's Nina Ricci


----------



## snobbyshopper

Nice bags...


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Jessica Brown-Findlay


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons 
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## PrincessSparks

Alia Bhatt in Dior


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## averagejoe

Although these aren't really celebrities, these are probably bloggers, models, merchandisers, or other fashion people that Tommy Ton snapped during Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## kanginva

zerodross said:


> HUBBA HUBBA! i really think monica bellucci is absolutely befitting of the lady dior. i wish i could see her in head to toe dior - dior fine jewelry, bag and a hot dress by galliano.


Definitely rit..


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

steph22 said:


> Sarah Hyland
> 
> View attachment 2523167




Thanks for posting!

She adds a new dimension to how wearable a Lady D is from day to night


----------



## averagejoe

Delphine Arnault in Dior S/S 2014 ready-to-wear


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Carice van Houten


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna at the Dior show with Dior costume jewelry.


----------



## bobobob

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Anna Kendrick


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## averagejoe

Ruth Wilson in Dior at the Dior RTW F/W 2014 show (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Marisa Berenson in Dior at the Dior RTW F/W 2014 show (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Herzigova in Dior at the Dior RTW F/W 2014 show (from style.com)


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in custom Dior Haute Couture


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in custom Dior Haute Couture


----------



## averagejoe

Portia De Rossi with Dior pearl stud earrings


----------



## averagejoe

Ethan Hawke in Dior Homme


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## greyrose

Angelina Joli


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton 
(Source: Ohpix/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## bobobob

Carice van Houten attends the "Game Of Thrones" Season 4 New York premiere at Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center on March 18, 2014 in New York City.  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Michelle Heaton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## aps_sara

thank you i luv these pics


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Von Guttman 
(Source: Getty Images/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## steph22

Zhang Ziyi 
(Source: Getty Images/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## steph22

Guey Lun Mei 
(Source: Getty Images/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## steph22

Miss Vietnam, Phuong Thuy Mai 
(Source: Jessica Hromas/Getty Images AsiaPac)


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau zimbio


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Bosworth in Dior


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard and Charlize Theron in Dior Haute Couture at the Met Ball


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhall


----------



## steph22

Allison Williams


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## averagejoe

Alexandra Richards, Leelee Sobieski, Delphine Arnault, and Hanneli Mustaparta in Dior attending the Dior Cruise 2015 show in New Jersey.


----------



## averagejoe

More pictures of Marion Cotillard in Dior at the Cruise 2015 show


----------



## averagejoe

Ruth Wilson and Harry Brant in Dior and Dior Homme (respectively) at the Dior Cruise 2015 show


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta zimbio


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## yunyun_dd

fabulous


----------



## bobobob

Amira Casar zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Holly Candy


----------



## bobobob

Elena Lyadova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Frédérique Bel zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Do-Yeon Jeon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chelsea Leyland  zimbio


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## MaterialWrld

love this Dior!!!


----------



## steph22

Zhang Ziyi


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bagcollector_

Lady Dior medium is the cutest. Here is Lady Di


----------



## bagcollector_

Charlotte from Sex & the City :-p


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Samantha Barks


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Susie Wolff 
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Zhang Ziyi (Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon (Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Bao Bao Wan (Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Christina Pitanguy (Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Princess Maria Olympia of Greece and Crown Princess Marie Chantal of Greece -zimbio.com


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron and Sean Penn at the Dior Haute Couture show (not sure what Dior they are wearing, though): 

(from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior at the Dior Haute Couture show (from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Hélène Mercier-Arnault in Dior (including a white Dior VIII watch) at the Haute Couture show (from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Rosamund Pike in Dior at the Dior Haute Couture show (from style.com):


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lady Victoria Hervey


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## averagejoe

Some celebrity bloggers and fashionistas photographed by Tommy Ton in Paris during Couture Week wearing Dior (from style.com):


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## bobobob

Nicola Peltz


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Selena Gomez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## averagejoe

Theophilus London and Karl Lagerfeld wearing Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Cameron Diaz in Dior at a premiere of "Sex Tape" in Germany.


----------



## averagejoe

Chloe Grace Moretz at the Toronto International Film Festival (TIFF) in Dior Haute Couture


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Chastain in Dior at TIFF


----------



## averagejoe

Felicity Jones in Dior at TIFF


----------



## averagejoe

Jason Bateman in Dior Homme at TIFF. The lady beside him is wearing Dior RTW (I don't know her name though).


----------



## averagejoe

This is an older picture (from August 7 this year), and it shows Marion Cotillard in head-to-toe Dior at the premiere of her film "Two Days, One Night".


----------



## averagejoe

Natalia Vodianova in Dior at La Biennale des Antiquaires


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Natalie Dormer


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Emma Miller


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

Li Bing Bing at the Dior RTW show today in Dior (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera Newton
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior (from Dior on Facebook)


----------



## steph22

Jaime King (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz and model Yumi Lambert


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Camilla Belle 
(Source: Dimitrios Kambouris/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard
(Source: Gvk/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior at the Hunger Games London Premiere


----------



## averagejoe

TPF member JJbear posted this picture of Marion Cotillard with her Miss Dior small Promenade pouchette.


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## bobobob

Hailee Steinfeld zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Audrey Tautou zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Japanese singer Mika Nakashima zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amira Casar zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Koyuki zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Victoire Doutreleau zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mademoiselle Yulia zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Crystal Kay zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kiko Mizuhara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Japanese actress Rin Takanashi zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Susie Lau of Style Bubble in Dior with her Be Dior bag (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Elli Rose in Dior with her Miss Dior promenade pouch (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Camille Rowe in Dior (with the exception of the grey T-shirt) with her Dior Evening clutch (from style.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Eriko Hatsune in Dior with her Lady Dior bag (from style.com):


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## Luxchic77

Shu Qi (International artiste) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Shu Qi's (International actress) Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Treechada Petcharat's (Thailand actress & model) Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Shu Qi ( International actress )
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Shu Qi (International artiste)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## bobobob

Ruth Wilson


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard zimbio, style.com


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Thailand actress & model) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amal Clooney zimbio


----------



## prestondobe

rainbow_rose said:


> *Lindsay Lohan.*
> *xxxRosexxx*


Beautiful idea posting these pics.


----------



## averagejoe

Adam Levine in Dior Homme (from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Mark Ruffalo in Dior Homme (from Style.com):


----------



## miriammarquez

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Luxchic77

Treechada Petcharat (Thai actress & model)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Instagram


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard zimbio, style.com


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace


----------



## averagejoe

steph22 said:


> Marion Cotillard
> 
> View attachment 2852133



Another picture of Marion Cotillard with her Diorama bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Stone in Dior Haute Couture at the SAG awards (photos from WWD an Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Rosamund Pike in Dior Haute Couture at the SAG awards (photos from WWD an Style.com):


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Marisa Berenson


----------



## averagejoe

Angelababy in Dior Haute Couture at the Dior Haute Couture Spring 2015 show (image from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Herzigova in Dior at the Dior Haute Couture Spring 2015 show (image from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Amber Atherton


----------



## steph22

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Marion Cotillard

I think this is the new Promenade Diorissimo tricolour someone mentioned is coming out in spring


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Carina Lau


----------



## steph22

Laetitia Casta


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Brazilian socialite Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Miroslava Duma


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Amber Le Bon


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway sported a fitted black suit as she attended The Public Theater's opening celebration for Josephine and I on Tuesday


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Matilda Lowther


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## steph22

Roxie Nafousi


----------



## steph22

Mariella Frostrop


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron with her Be Dior tricolor bag and white ceramic Dior VIII:


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara and Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## nsiu

Riri


----------



## steph22

Lake Bell
(Source: Dimitrios Kambouris/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Emma Watson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## averagejoe

Some celebrities attending the new Miss Dior exhibition held at the Ullens Center for Contemporary Art in Beijing. Celebrities included Natalie Portman, Carla Bruni-Sarkozy, Ziyi Zhang, and (I think) Angela Baby. I can't tell who the fifth one is, but I love her outfit. More on http://www.dior.com/diormag/en_int/article/vernissage.


----------



## steph22

Ramona Singer


----------



## arhient

Nikcy Hilton with red lady Dior. Love the outfir combination tbh


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture at the Met gala (China: Through the Looking Glass): 

[images from WWD and style.com, respectively]


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson in Dior Homme at the Met Gala (image from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## bobobob

Emmy Rossum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Hyland


----------



## averagejoe

Li BingBing at the Met Gala in Dior Haute Couture with a Dior Evening pouch (picture from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Pre-Fall 2015 RTW (image from yournextshoes.com):


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## bobobob

Cressida Bonas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laura Love zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Teresa Palmer zimbio


----------



## averagejoe

Caroline Issa (picture from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Anne Collier (picture from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Aymeline Valade (picture from style.com):

Check out her Dior Bar clutch. I've never seen that before until now.


----------



## averagejoe

Miroslava Duma (picture from Style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Alexia Niedzielski (picture from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Elena Perminova (picture from style.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior at Cannes (photo from Dior Facebook):


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior at Cannes (photo from Dior Facebook):


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard with the Dior Tribales pouchette (not sure if she is wearing a Dior custom dress) [photo from WWD]:


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Stone at Cannes in Dior Haute Couture (photo from Dior Facebook):


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Resort 2016 at Cannes celebration of "The Little Prince" (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (photo from Dior Facebook):


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## ayumiken

Checkout celebs with Dior


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Sophie, The Countess of Wessex


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## mashedpotato

Rihanna, focus on the bag.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Amanda Seyfried in Dior Winter 2015/16 for the cover of Vogue June 2015:


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Alison Brie


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Dior jumpsuit from Spring Summer 2015 RTW.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Grimes (centre)


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> rihanna
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113314


----------



## fairchild119

Dior Tribal earrings. Not sure if this picture of Queen Rania of Jordan has been posted here.


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Haute Couture at the Toronto International Film Festival (TIFF):

(photo from JustJared.com)


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## averagejoe

Ondrina Hardin with her Dior Panarea


----------



## averagejoe

Emily Blunt in Dior Haute Couture at TIFF (photo from justjared.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Anton Yelchin in a Dior Homme suit and shirt at TIFF (photo from justjared.com):


----------



## bobobob

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## averagejoe

Naomi Watts in Dior Haute Couture at the Emmys (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Finn Wittrock in Dior Homme at the Emmys (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Haute Couture at the opening of the Paris Ballet Season (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna in Dior Fall/Winter 2015 RTW for a Dior fashion spread (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Cressida Bonas


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## averagejoe

Emilia Clarke in Dior at the Dior SS16 RTW show:


----------



## steph22

Emilia Clarke


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## averagejoe

AngelaBaby wearing a bespoke Dior couture wedding gown:


----------



## averagejoe

Benedict Cumberbatch and Sophie Hunter in Dior Homme and Dior Haute Couture, respectively (from fashionstyle.com):


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Princess Maria Olympia of Greece (top) and Eve Hewson (bottom).


----------



## steph22

Laura Love


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt and Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Leelee Sobieski


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture at the London premiere of "The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 2":

Photo credits: Chris Jackson/Getty Images


----------



## steph22

Louane


----------



## steph22

Kate Winslett


----------



## steph22

Margot Robbie


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## averagejoe

From DiorMag:



> Sunday evening in London, Marion Cotillard, the actress and long-term House muse, wore a Dior haute couture evening dress of pleated and embroidered black silk georgette.


----------



## miriammarquez

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

From DiorMag:



> At the Diamond Ball which took place last night in Los Angeles, Rihanna chose to wear a Dior haute couture strapless dress and cape in champagne silk satin. The event was organized by the star to benefit the Clara Lionel Foundation, an association she created in 2012 which aims to improve quality of life in the areas of health, education and culture.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## averagejoe

From DiorMag:



> Sunday night in New York, for the premiere of the film Joy in which Jennifer Lawrence plays the leading role, the actress wore a pale yellow silk chiffon Dior haute couture evening dress.


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## Flip88

Russian TV host @veronika_krav in a Sable too &#128147;


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence at the Golden Globes, in Dior Haute Couture (image from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Channing Tatum and Sam Smith in Dior Homme, at the Golden Globes (from DiorMag):


----------



## miriammarquez

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## averagejoe

Zoe Kravitz in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Riley Keough in Dior (photo from JustJared):


----------



## averagejoe

Emmy Rossum in Dior (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Rami Malek in Dior Homme (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## miriammarquez

Juno Temple


----------



## miriammarquez

Bip Ling


----------



## steph22

Lady Kitty Spencer


----------



## steph22

Model Kristina Bazan


----------



## steph22

Fashion magazine editor Carolina Issa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## miriammarquez

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## miriammarquez

Eva LaRue


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## averagejoe

Olga Kurylenko in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Eddie Redmayne in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## averagejoe

Dakota Johnson in Dior (from DiorMag and WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Mark Ruffalo in Dior Homme (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior (image from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Pharrell Williams in Dior Homme (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture at the Oscars (photo from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior Haute Couture at the Oscars (photo from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

The Weeknd in Dior Homme at the Oscars (photo from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Emilia Clarke in Dior (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Johnny Depp in Dior Homme (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Idris Elba in Dior Homme (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba


----------



## averagejoe

Audrey Marnay with the new Be Dior shoulder bag


----------



## averagejoe

Rosamund Pike


----------



## averagejoe

Olivia Palermo


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Alba


----------



## averagejoe

Emmy Rossum


----------



## averagejoe

Miroslava Duma


----------



## averagejoe

Marisa Berenson


----------



## averagejoe

Riley Keough


----------



## averagejoe

Kris Jenner


----------



## averagejoe

Lily McMenamy


----------



## averagejoe

Lola Kirke and Naomie Harris


----------



## averagejoe

Natasha Andrews and Pierre Niney


----------



## averagejoe

Kendall Jenner at the Dior FW2016 show with the Diorever bag and DiorSplit sunglasses.


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior (image from GettyImages):


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior Haute Couture (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kiernan Shipka in Dior (from Getty Images):


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Upton


----------



## miriammarquez

Iggy Azalea


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna with her Diorever (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Dakota Fanning with her Diorever (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Liu Yifei in custom Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in custom Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Gael Garcia Bernal in Dior Homme at Cannes (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Jodie Foster in Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):


----------



## Yoshi1296

Aishwarya Rai Bachchan on her way to the airport with 2 Dior bags (from High Heel Confidential)


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Herzigova in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Rebecca Hall in Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Yao Xin in Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in custom Dior Haute Couture at Cannes (photo 1 from WWD, photo 2 from fashionista-chile.blogspot)


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron and Marion Cotillard at Cannes in Dior custom Haute Couture (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Roberts with her perforated micro-Cannage metallic Lady Dior (from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Olga Kurylenko with the new East-West Lady Dior (from Mail Online):


----------



## MrGoyard

From Chiara Ferragni's Instagram, what a gorgeous bag!


----------



## averagejoe

Natalia Vodianova, Marion Cotillard, and Celine Dion in Dior at the Dior Haute Couture show. Natalia and Marion are wearing the Diorama Club bag, and Celine has a gorgeous crocodile Diorama. (photos from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Celine Dion with the Diorissimo Light (photo from PurseBlog):


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## mari_merry

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## mari_merry

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## mari_merry

Natalie Portman


----------



## mari_merry

Erika Jordan


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior [from WWD]


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## mari_merry

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## mari_merry

Petra van Bremen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Molly Blair


----------



## mari_merry

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Ivana *****


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Michelle Williams


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## mari_merry

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

mari_merry said:


> Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Marion Cottilard


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianov


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osborne


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## averagejoe

Harry Styles in Dior Homme


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## l0veileen

*Bella Hadid*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in a Dior tweed dress:


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

From DiorMag:

Princess Charlene of Morocco wearing a Dior dress designed by Maria Grazia Chiuri


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chanel Iman (L), Nina Agdal and Devon Windsor (R)


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Sanders


----------



## averagejoe

Lindsey Wixson in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Leigh Lezark in Dior:


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## l0veileen

Bella Hadid


----------



## l0veileen

Bella Hadid


----------



## l0veileen

Marjorie Harvey


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Watson


----------



## averagejoe

Marion Cotillard in Dior Haute Couture. The dress hides her baby bump quite well. Almost can't tell she's pregnant.


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Lexi Boling


----------



## steph22

Kiersey Clemons


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Makenzie Leigh


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Chelsea Leyland


----------



## steph22

Liana Liberato


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## averagejoe

Another photo of Anne Hathaway in Dior showing Mr. Valentino her Dior clutch.


----------



## averagejoe

Haley Bennett in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Olympia Scarry in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Beckinsale in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Banks in Dior


----------



## steph22

Misse Beqiri


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior


----------



## steph22

Petra Nemcova


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Odeya Rush and Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet, Gillian Jacobs and Ahna O'Reily


----------



## steph22

Destry Spielberg


----------



## steph22

Sai Bennett


----------



## steph22

Ramona Singer


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Marion Cotillard


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior


----------



## YBcozYnot

Raquel Strada (From Portugal)


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## averagejoe

Rami Malek in Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Gael Garcia Bernal in Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Mahershala Ali in Dior Homme


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania. The dress is by Loewe.


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzegovina


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Doina Ciobanu


----------



## steph22

Kristina Bazan


----------



## steph22

Louise Bourgoin


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Sofie Valkiers


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova in Dior heels.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova at the SS17 RTW show.



Head-to-toe:


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3588021


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Hudson in Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

Kirsten Dunst in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Rami Malek in DIor Homme:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Spotted at Paris Men's Fashion Week 2017.


Source: stylesightworldwide IG


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Glen Powell in Dior Homme:


----------



## averagejoe

Lucas Hedges in Dior Homme:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristina Bazan for l'officiel Singapore.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristina Bazan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Negin Mirsalehi, fashion blogger.


----------



## steph22

Harley Viera-Newton


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania in Fall 2016 Couture.


----------



## steph22

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Laura Love


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Ellingson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a pair of So Reflected sunglasses.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Karlie Kloss at Paris Fashion Week SS17. This look has been posted before but I thought I would share a different view. Really loving the Diorama Oblique. 






Source: http://www.ellethailand.com/street-style/50-best-street-style-looks-from-pfw-ss17/


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in Dior at the Red Cross Ball:
http://cdn.inquisitr.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/melania-*****-pink-gown-dress-1-670x491.jpg


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Sistene Stallone


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Skyler Samuels


----------



## steph22

Virginia Gardner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Amelia Henderson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Felicity Jones at the BAFTAs.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Emma Watson at Elle UK's Style Awards 2017.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Isabelle Huppert in Pre-Fall 2017.


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Emma Watson at Elle UK's Style Awards 2017.
> View attachment 3605301


More photos of Emma Watson's dress.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristin Scott Thomas in Dior couture.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

OneMoreDay said:


> Emma Watson at Elle UK's Style Awards 2017.
> View attachment 3605301




oh my this is lovely....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

OneMoreDay said:


> Kristin Scott Thomas in Dior couture.
> View attachment 3606242



I love this dress also.... just stunning


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sienna Miller.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bella Hadid.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sienna Miller and Robert Pattinson wearing Dior at the Berlinale.


----------



## OneMoreDay

NYFW.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Diane Kruger by Ellen Von Unwerth.


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Misse Beqiri


----------



## steph22

Erin O'Connor


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## OneMoreDay

Felicity Jones at the Oscars.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kirsten Dunst at the Oscars.


----------



## averagejoe

Gael Garcia Bernal in Dior Homme:


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Aymeline Valade


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## steph22

Ana Girardot


----------



## steph22

Negin Mirsalehi


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Wang Ziwen


----------



## steph22

Jeanne Damas


----------



## steph22

Estelle Lefebure


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Prerna Arora


----------



## steph22

Viola Arrivabene


----------



## steph22

Vera Arrivabene


----------



## steph22

Isabella Ferrari


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## OneMoreDay

Winnie Harlow at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## OneMoreDay

Haley Bennett.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Uma Thurman.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kathryn Newton.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Ruth Wilson.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosamund Pike.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Helena Bordon.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Paula Beer.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Akimoto Kozue.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sai Bennett.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Liu Yifei.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Eva Herzigova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Diorama and a Mitzah on her Fendi Peekaboo.


----------



## averagejoe

Emma Watson in Dior Haute Couture made to be a modern version of her Disney "Belle" dress:


----------



## averagejoe

Rebecca Hall in Dior:


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Sai Bennett


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior:


----------



## steph22

Sandra Taylor


----------



## steph22

Pixie Lott


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutsch


----------



## Tassenliefde

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Grace Hartzel in Dior (source: WWD)


----------



## averagejoe

Isabelle Huppert in Dior (source: WWD)


----------



## averagejoe

Rami Malek in Dior Homme (source: WWD):


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Daria Strokous in Dior at the Met Gala:


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in Dior:


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Negin Mirsalehi


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Kristina Bazan


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Brie Larson


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron


----------



## averagejoe

Anna Dello Russo:


----------



## averagejoe

Camilla Belle


----------



## averagejoe

Nick Jonas


----------



## averagejoe

Laura Dern


----------



## averagejoe

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Svetlana Ustinova


----------



## steph22

Jhene Aiko


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Monica Bellucci in custom Dior couture at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

Lily Donaldson in Dior:


----------



## averagejoe

THYLANE BLONDEAU


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Jeremy Renner in Dior Homme:


----------



## steph22

Laetitia Casta


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Jessica Chastain in custom Dior couture at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Jeremy Renner in Dior Homme at Cannes:


----------



## steph22

Brittny Ward


----------



## averagejoe

Nicole Kidman in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Elle Fanning in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Diane Krugar in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Kristin Scott Thomas in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## averagejoe

Laeititia Casta in Dior at Cannes:


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson in Dior Homme at Cannes:


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania of Jordan wearing Dior pumps with star detail.


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Mozah of Qatar.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rihanna in Resort 2018.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marjorie Harvey.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Sharapova.


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## OneMoreDay

Caroline Issa.


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mariah Carey in SS17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Olivia Palermo


Throwback. This was a gorgeous snap and I just had to share. That Diorama was so beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

averagejoe said:


> Alexandra Richards, Leelee Sobieski, Delphine Arnault, and Hanneli Mustaparta in Dior attending the Dior Cruise 2015 show in New Jersey.


Another throwback. Leelee Sobieski. Divine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Noomi Rapace at Dior Homme SS18.


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## OneMoreDay

Filipino actress, KC Concepcion.


----------



## steph22

Kozue Akimoto


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Chryseis Tan on the second day of Eid.


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sofia Coppola.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lucie Janotova, fashion director of Harper's Bazaar Czech Republic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sultanah Nur Zahirah of the Malaysian state of Terengganu.


----------



## OneMoreDay

I don't know if she bought anything but I just had to share this. Paris 1957, Vivien Leigh with Laurence Olivier. My favourite actress. 


Source: dailyvivienleigh IG


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss Universe, Pia Wurtzbach.


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## OneMoreDay

Laura Harrier in FW17.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dior's Public Relations Manager for Couture, Mathilde Favier.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Bella Hadid
> 
> View attachment 3751258


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalie Portman.


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Gemma Arterton


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gabriella Wilde


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## OneMoreDay

Angelababy.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Grazia Chiuri carrying a bag from what looks like the Pre-Fall collection based on the shoulder strap.


Source: fashiontomax IG.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Laetitia Casta.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hong Kong actress, Carina Lau.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Zhang Ziyi.


----------



## steph22

Aymeline Valade


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Felicity Jones


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Olivia Palermo wearing So Real Pop sunglasses and a Schiaparelli ensemble on her way to the Schiaparelli haute couture show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A closer look at Kirsten Dunst's dress.


----------



## steph22

Julia Restoin Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Louise Bourgoin


----------



## steph22

Rose Bertram


----------



## steph22

Maria Olympia


----------



## OneMoreDay

Zhang Ziyi at the 70th anniversary exhibition.


----------



## Prada Prince

Celine Dion in Christian Dior Haute Couture...


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova and her daughter on their way to Ulyana Sergeenko's F/W show last year.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A great shot of Natalia Vodianova & Co at a previous Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## steph22

Victoria Baker-Harber


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## OneMoreDay

Celine Dion. Or should I say Celine Dior?


Source: alexanderfury IG


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Laverne Cox.


----------



## l0veileen

Celine Dion


----------



## l0veileen

Bianca Brandolini d'Adda


----------



## l0veileen

Jeanne Damas


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in Dior


----------



## jmc3007

A write up about the wedding of Miranda Kerr (ex mrs Orlando Bloom) and Evan Spiegel of Snapchat from the Daily Mail says the dress was designed by Maria Grazia. Grace Kelly inspired was the theme. Looks amazingly beautiful!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Mirka Federer at the Wimbledon Champions' Dinner.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miranda Kerr in a Dior wedding gown for her nuptials to Evan Spiegel.


On a cool May morning, just as a cloak of fog began to lift off the western hills of Los Angeles, Miranda Kerr ran downstairs and put a chicken in the oven.

If it seems odd that Kerr should be making dinner on her wedding day, consider the surprisingly intimate scale of the nuptials themselves: a cozy affair at home with 45 or so friends and family for one of the world’s most recognizable models and her fiancé, Evan Spiegel, whose company, Snapchat, boasts close to 200 million daily users. But there was no need to pity this busy bride, whose apron would soon be traded for Dior Haute Couture. She was cooking only for her husband-to-be (Kerr’s slow-roasted chicken scented with turmeric and lemon is among Spiegel’s favorite dishes), while the caterer replicated her menu for the rest of the assembled guests.

It wasn’t long after the couple got engaged in July of last year that Kerr began to dream of dresses, her imagination never straying far from the iconic gown worn by Grace Kelly at her 1956 wedding to Prince Rainier of Monaco, designed by the Hollywood wardrobe maestra Helen Rose and spun out of antique Belgian lace, silk, taffeta, and tulle by some 35 seamstresses in the MGM studios. Another thing happened last July: Maria Grazia Chiuri became the artistic director of Dior (and the first woman to lead the house in its 69-year history). Though the Australian model had never met Chiuri, here was the chance to live out a fantasy. “I think it’s every girl’s dream to have Dior design her wedding dress,” Kerr says. “I thought, If she’s up for it, I’m up for it.”

Chiuri was indeed up for it. The bride-to-be met the design team in Paris in the fall, and sketches soon followed. Though she has often been photographed wearing very little, on this occasion Kerr sought long sleeves and a high neck. “A dress that fully covers you creates a sense of purity and mystery,” says the former Victoria’s Secret Angel, who in contrast to her runway swagger conveys a shy delicacy in person. “I’ve had a lot of fun with fashion, and I used to be more wild, free, bohemian. But in this period of my life, my style is more pulled back. My greatest sources of inspiration have always been Grace, Audrey Hepburn, and my grandmother, who at 80 has an effortless chic: a nice pant, a white blouse, a scarf, a little heel.”



A few weeks before the wedding, Chiuri was in Los Angeles and drove to Kerr and Spiegel’s beach house for the final fitting of her first bridal dress for Dior. A satin skirt the color of whipped butter was already appliquéd with lilies of the valley. When the last button closed upon Kerr’s narrow wrists, Chiuri, in the counterpoint of her black biker jacket, grinned wide. “I have to be honest—she’s not a difficult fit,” the designer said with a chuckle. “She wanted something like a fairy tale, and she gave me this idea, to make a dress that was emotional and simple at the same time.”

Both the mother and the grandmother of the bride wept when they saw her dress, but Kerr saved her own tears for the wedding day. To calm any matrimonial nerves, the couple did an hour of yoga together in the late morning (fittingly so, as their first date had been a kundalini class), but the bride still cried straight through her vows. She and Spiegel, in a Dior morning suit, had taken every precaution to preserve whatever intimacy is still available to a famous couple: A high white canopy was suspended over the garden to thwart helicopters and drones, and they established a ban on social media (even Snapchat). The bride entered to the strains of Arvo Pärt’s “Spiegel im Spiegel,” long a favorite song of hers but newly meaningful now that the word repeated in its title, German for _mirror_, has become her name.



There was no bridal party, but Flynn, Kerr’s six-year-old son, served as ring bearer and also joined his mother and stepfather for the first dance, wearing a navy-blue three-piece suit (Dior, naturally) and a lily-of-the-valley boutonniere. By the time she was karaoke-ing to Shania Twain hours later, Kerr had changed into something short and lacy that Chiuri had concocted for the wedding’s looser second half.

“Honestly, I couldn’t have imagined a more beautiful wedding dress,” Kerr said a few days after the couple returned from a honeymoon in Fiji. That Spiegel was visibly rapt surely brought satisfaction to some of the old guard that evening. “When I was young, my grandmother told me, ‘Miranda, men are very visual. It’s important to look good.’ I was like, ‘OK, Nan.’”
Source: Vogue.com


----------



## OneMoreDay




----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Charlize Theron at the Atomic Blonde premiere.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not strictly a celebrity, but Peony Lim is a street style staple and IG'er (and usually found on the Hermes threads). Here's her wedding bag of choice.


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman:


----------



## OneMoreDay

My favourite shot of Natalie Portman at the F/W couture show.


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior:


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miranda Kerr's wedding gown. The embroideries are lily of the valley flowers. 



A look at the back.



The sketch.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A video on Miranda's gown. Click the CC button for subtitles and select your language of choice (the video's in Italian and French).


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## averagejoe

Expertise behind Miranda Kerr's flower girl dress:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jared Leto's gf, Valery Kaufman


----------



## OneMoreDay

OneMoreDay said:


> Not strictly a celebrity, but Peony Lim is a street style staple and IG'er (and usually found on the Hermes threads). Here's her wedding bag of choice.
> View attachment 3767301


Peony Lim on her way to the chapel.


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## OneMoreDay

Charlize Theron at the Atomic Blonde premiere.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bella Hadid.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rihanna.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner, saddle bag


----------



## averagejoe

Watched "Atomic Blonde" today and saw Charlize Theron with a Be Dior bag (not the best picture. Hopefully one of the better shots from the movie surface) and her patent Dior pumps:






















She also uses her Dior pump as a weapon.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Pia Wurtzbach, Miss Universe 2015.


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior for the September issue of Vogue:


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Natalie Portman


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paris Jackson, VMA's


----------



## averagejoe

Julia MIchaels in Dior:


----------



## l0veileen

Lineisy Montero


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior couture


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## SherwoodMom




----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Ivana *****


----------



## OneMoreDay

Angelina Jolie in Dior haute couture at the premiere of her new film.


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## averagejoe

Zoe Kravitz in Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzegovina


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Blogger Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Kristina Bazan


----------



## steph22

Britt Robertson


----------



## OneMoreDay

Queen Rania with a Tribale Pearl Promenade clutch.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


With Emily Ratajkowski.


----------



## averagejoe

Maria Grazia Chiuri in (not surprisingly) Dior of her own design:


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman featured in the magazine Madame Figaro wearing Dior by Maria Grazia Chiuri:


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## SherwoodMom

Margot Robine in SS 2018 RTW


----------



## steph22

Eva LaRue


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## littlesnoopy

Jolin Tsai


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## l0veileen

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior:


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## Flip88

Susan lucci in sable and Dior [emoji7] 

BFA credit


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Amber Le Bon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gal Gadot promoting Justice League in China


----------



## steph22

Daisy Ridley


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Xenia Tchoumitcheva


----------



## averagejoe

Diane Kruger in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Winslet in Dior


----------



## SherwoodMom

Melania ***** having a Dior RTW week.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Michelle Monaghan


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Hall


----------



## steph22

Portia Doubleday


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Collins


----------



## steph22

Haim


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson


----------



## averagejoe

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson in Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Gal Gadot in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Sofia Boutella in Dior


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Julianne Hough


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Zooey Deutch


----------



## averagejoe

Justin Timberlake in Dior Homme, and Jessica Biel in Dior Haute Couture (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Haute Couture (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Elizabeth Moss in Dior Haute Couture (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Michelle Pfeiffer in Dior Haute Couture (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Kit Harrington in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Sally Hawkins in Dior Haute Couture (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Jason Bateman in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Ricky Martin in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Kevin Bacon in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Christian Slater in Dior Homme (photo from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jennifer Lawrence 1/11/18


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Natalie Portman
> 
> View attachment 3933059


----------



## averagejoe

Robert Pattinson in Dior Homme:


----------



## averagejoe

Bella Hadid in Dior Homme:


----------



## averagejoe

Big Sean in Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Josh Hartnett in Dior Homme


----------



## averagejoe

Lambert Wilson in Dior Homme, and Maria Grazia Chiuri in Dior (of her own design):


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Emily Blunt


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Erin O’Connor


----------



## steph22

Valentina and Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Haley Bennett


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sasha Pivovarova.


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## bobobob

Zayn Malik


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aimee Song with her personalised tote.


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## bobobob

Winnie Harlow


----------



## bobobob

Sasha Pivovarova attends the Dior Spring-Summer 2018 Collection launch event at Milk Garage on February 6, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Margaret Qualley attends the Dior Spring-Summer 2018 Collection launch event at Milk Garage on February 6, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Karen Elson attends the Dior Spring-Summer 2018 Collection launch event at Milk Garage on February 6, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gala Gonsalez attends the Dior Spring-Summer 2018 Collection launch event at Milk Garage on February 6, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller attends the 2018 amfAR Gala New York at Cipriani Wall Street on February 7, 2018 in New York City. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## OneMoreDay

Aimee Song.


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in a Dior suit at the State of the Union address:
https://cdn.images.express.co.uk/img/dynamic/12/590x/secondary/melania-*****-white-suit-state-of-union-pictures-1215441.jpg


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Flip88

@ahedghraizy with her Dior and lynx fur. Credit her IG


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sheikha Mozah of Qatar wearing Dior Haute Couture with Queen Maxima of the Netherlands.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture at the BAFTAs (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kristin Scott Thomas in Dior Haute Couture at the BAFTAs (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Mara in Dior Haute Couture at the BAFTAs (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Ruth Wilson in Dior Haute Couture at the BAFTAs (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Felicity Hayward


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jennifer Lawrence at the premiere of Red Sparrow.


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Julia Restoin Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Yasmin Le Bon


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Gabriella Wilde


----------



## steph22

Araya Hargate


----------



## steph22

Kristina Bazan


----------



## steph22

Pauline Ducruet


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Meryl Streep attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Haley Bennett attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Moss attends the 90th Annual Academy Awards at Hollywood & Highland Center on March 4, 2018 in Hollywood, California. zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kate Bosworth attends the 2018 Vanity Fair Oscar Party hosted by Radhika Jones at Wallis Annenberg Center for the Performing Arts on March 4, 2018 in Beverly Hills, California. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior Haute Couture at the New York premiere of Red Sparrow (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Gael Garcia Bernal in Dior Homme at the Oscars (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Sasha Lane in Dior Haute Couture at the Vanity Fair Oscars party (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Haley Bennett in Dior Haute Couture at the Vanity Fair Oscars party (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Zoey Deutch in Dior Haute Couture at the Vanity Fair Oscars party (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Greta Gerwig in Dior Haute Couture at the Vanity Fair Oscars party (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## OneMoreDay




----------



## OneMoreDay




----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Grazia Chiuri at the Giambattista Valli show.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Maria Grazia Chiuri at the Guggenheim International Gala last year.


----------



## mdb6000

German Film Festival “Berlinale” Feb 2018


----------



## OneMoreDay

Isabelle Huppert at the Cesar awards.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Also at the Cesar awards, Jeanne Balibar won Best Actress and wore Dior.


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bella Hadid.


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Blogger Lottie Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Sonequa Martin-Green


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Serayah McNeill


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Peyton List


----------



## averagejoe

Natalia Dyer in Dior with Charlie Heaton


----------



## averagejoe

Atlanta DeCadenet Taylor in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Paris Jackson in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Skai Jackson in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Yuka Mizuhara and Kiko Mizuhara in Dior


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## averagejoe

Alexa Chung with a reissued vintage Dior clutch by Maria Grazia Chiuri (photo from Vogue.com):


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Amal Clooney 4/2/18


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence wearing Dior Spring 2018 RTW in Harper's Bazaar Singapore:


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## averagejoe

Bella Hadid in Dior


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Lawrence in Dior for Dior Magazine:


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## averagejoe

Rihanna with her Dior Book Tote (image from Vogue.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Cara Delevingne in Dior Haute Couture at the Met Gala:


----------



## averagejoe

Hugh Jackman in Dior Homme at the Met Gala:


----------



## averagejoe

Wiz Khalifa in Dior Homme at the Met Gala:


----------



## averagejoe

From WWD:


> Isabelle Adjani in a nude crepe silk and tulle dress by Dior


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Carey Mulligan in Dior (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Kiko Mizuhara in Dior (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Wang Likun in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Penelope Cruz in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Lupita Nyong'o in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Celina Jade in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Adele Wismes in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Ivana *****


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## averagejoe

Naomi Campbell in Dior (with Bella Hadid, also in Dior. Photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Stacy Martin in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Morgane Polanski in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Eva Herzigova in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Another photo of Bella Hadid in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Charlotte Le Bon in Dior (photo from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Carla Bruni in Dior (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Arizona Muse in Dior (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Stacy Martin and Tahar Rahim in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Emilia Clarke in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## averagejoe

Elena Radonicich in Dior (from DiorMag)


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Laura Haddock


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

TV Host and Celebrity Fashion Blogger Diana Madison


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Arizona Muse


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Eve Hewson


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King zimbio


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid attends the Dior Backstage launch party at EDIT on June 11, 2018 in Seoul, South Korea. zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Korean singer Sunmi attends the Dior Backstage launch party at EDIT on June 11, 2018 in Seoul, South Korea. zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## averagejoe

Bella Hadid (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Manuela Sanchez (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Nina Dobrev (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Winnie Harlow (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Kingori


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Amalie Gassmann


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Uma Thurman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Helena Borden


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Erin O’Connor


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Sofia Boutella


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Mandy Moore


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## clumsiest

Sunmi carrying a Dior Saddle Bag.


----------



## steph22

Anais Demoustier


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Annabelle Wallis


----------



## averagejoe

Meghan Markle in Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Ashley Madekwe


----------



## steph22

Juliette Perkins


----------



## steph22

Demi Lovato


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in custom-Dior:


----------



## bobobob

Ivana *****


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Sylvie Meis


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Adwoa Aboah


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Laverne Cox


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Cookie Johnson


----------



## bobobob

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Laurence’s mother


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Brooklyn Beckham


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Taelor Thein


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Chiara Ferragni in custom Dior Haute Couture for her wedding festivities, embroidered with lyrics from Fedez's songs:


----------



## averagejoe

Chiara Ferragni's custom Dior Haute Couture wedding dress:


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sara Witt


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## averagejoe

Dakota Fanning in Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## averagejoe

Emilia Clarke in Dior Haute Couture:


----------



## averagejoe

Suki Waterhouse in Dior Haute Couture


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Cooke


----------



## steph22

Erin O’Connor


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Haim


----------



## steph22

Mia Moretti


----------



## steph22

Beatrice Vio


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Xenia Adonts


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Viola Arrivabene


----------



## steph22

Carin Olsson


----------



## steph22

Julie Sarinana


----------



## steph22

Caroline Issa


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Shan Jiang


----------



## steph22

Levante


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Wen Ji


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Kitty


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Pauline Ducruet


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## Cubey

Angelababy


----------



## steph22

North West


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Cara Delevingne in Dior


----------



## steph22

Erin Holland


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Jessica Serfaty


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## Flip88

Louise Thomson with her Dior. Fox fur trimmed coat by @monaveenlondon


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Zara Larsson


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## OneMoreDay

Emily Blunt wearing Dior on the cover of Vogue's December 2018 issue promoting her new Mary Poppins movie.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Emily Blunt in Vogue's December issue.


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior


----------



## averagejoe

Lady Gaga in Dior


----------



## OneMoreDay

Michelle ***** on the cover of ElleUSA's December 2018 issue.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalie Portman on the December 2018 cover of Vanity Fair.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Solange Knowles on cover of The NYT Style Magazine's October 2018 issue.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sarah Paulson in Dior Haute Couture for InStyle Magazine.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sarah Paulson in Elle Magazine wearing Cruise 2019.


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Zosia Mamet


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Anna Baryshnikov


----------



## steph22

Janet Montgomery


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rosamund Pike on the cover of Town & Country Magazine.


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova wearing Dior in Udaipur, India.


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Lori Harvey - daughter of Steve Harvey zimbio


----------



## steph22

Teyana Taylor


----------



## bobobob

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## OneMoreDay

Felicity Jones promoting her new movie 'On The Basis of Sex'.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalie Portman at a screening of her new film, Vox Lux.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra wearing custom Dior dress


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## OneMoreDay

Felicity Jones for Madame Figaro. Shot by David Roemer.


----------



## bobobob

Keri Russell


----------



## bobobob

KiKi Layne at the 2019 Golden Globes Award at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron at the 2019 Golden Globes Award at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## bobobob

Viggo Mortensen at the 2019 Golden Globes Award at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## averagejoe

Elizabeth Moss in Dior Haute Couture (from WWD)


----------



## averagejoe

John David Washington in Dior Men (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Darren Criss in Dior Men (from WWD):


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Moss at the 2019 Golden Globes Award at the Beverly Hilton Hotel in Beverly Hills, Calif.


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## OneMoreDay

My favourite Korean actress, Gong Hyo Jin wearing Dior and carrying a piece of Dior Lady Art.


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miranda Kerr.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Judd (Instagram)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## bobobob

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lily Allen vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts (pumps)


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Yalitza Aparicio zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Monica Belluci


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## bobobob

Chiara and Valentina Ferragni


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Scot Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Arizona Muse


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Lucie de la Falaisev (left)


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Melanie Thierry


----------



## steph22

Stacy Martin


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Arizona Muse


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer (sneakers)


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

KiKi Layne zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Wang Likun zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Yihan Sun  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laura Morante


----------



## bobobob

Alice Isaaz zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Tanya Burr


----------



## OneMoreDay

Karlie Kloss.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristin Scott Thomas.


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Kidman - Resort 2019 dress


----------



## bobobob

KiKi Layne zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Dave Franco


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Rami Malek in Dior Men (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Rachel Brosnahan in Dior Haute Couture (from WWD):


----------



## bobobob

Topher Grace


----------



## bobobob

John David Washington


----------



## bobobob

Natalie Portman


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicole Kidman at the Australian Open.


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Hannah Arterton


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Yasmin and Amber Le Bon


----------



## bobobob

Noomi Rapace vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Serena Armstrong-Jones, Countess of Snowdon vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones


----------



## bobobob

Hannah and Eddie Redmayne vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Hannah Redmayne


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton (L)


----------



## steph22

Anais Gallagher


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Mabel McVey


----------



## steph22

Josephine De La Baume


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Young


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## averagejoe

Kim Jones and Maria Grazia Chiuri (from WWD):


----------



## OneMoreDay

Milliner extraordinaire Stephen Jones with Suzy Menkes at the new V&A exhibition of Dior.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Josh Heuston


----------



## steph22

Romanian model Diana Moldovan


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Mabel McVey


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Sasha Pivovarova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hungarian model Eniko Mihalik zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Camila Morrone


----------



## bobobob

Nick Robinson


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Barry Jenkins


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Martin zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron - SS2019 dress


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova wearing a Toile de Jouy sweater.


----------



## bobobob

Madison Beer


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron (boots)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Mabel McVey


----------



## bobobob

Holly Ramsay


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Nadine Leopold


----------



## steph22

Anna Brewster


----------



## steph22

Anna Sharypova


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill (R)


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Annie Starke


----------



## bobobob

Kristin Scott Thomas zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

French actress Virginie Ledoyen zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kazan zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alex Wolff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kat DeLuna zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## bobobob

Charlize Theron zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Letitia Wright zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Nicholas Hoult in Dior Men at the Oscars (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Adam Driver in Dior Men at the Oscars (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Viggo Mortensen in Dior Men at the Oscars (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## bobobob

Shailene Woodley zimbio


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Culpo


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham


----------



## bobobob

Eva Herzigova


----------



## bobobob

Cara Delevingne


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Jenna Coleman


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Jagger


----------



## bobobob

Elena Perminova


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki


----------



## bobobob

Camille Rowe


----------



## bobobob

Tanya Burr


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Arterton


----------



## bobobob

Italian fencer Bebe Vio


----------



## bobobob

Lucie de la Falaise


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## bobobob

Viola and Vera Arrivabene


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli


----------



## bobobob

Charlotte Le Bon


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lawrence



view of her bag


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Rose Bertram


----------



## averagejoe

Meghan Markle in a custom Dior dress, with Dior Bee clutch and Dior heels (from WWD):


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Law Roach


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## bobobob

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## bobobob

Melania ***** (belt)


----------



## bobobob

Robin Wright


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Khloé Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emmy Rossum


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Sarah Keable


----------



## steph22

Sophie Pierson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## averagejoe

Chiara Ferragni in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## averagejoe

Lisa Bonet in Dior (from WWD)


----------



## averagejoe

Alfie Allen in Dior (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Cara Santana


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior RTW (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior (from https://www.trendencias.com/moda-fa...ostrar-como-little-black-dress-apuesta-segura)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Juno Temple


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## averagejoe

Priyanka Chopra in Dior Haute Couture at the Met Gala (from indianexpress.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Cara Delevigne in Dior Haute Couture at the Met Gala (from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Richard Madden in Dior Men at the Met Gala (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## averagejoe

Gisele Bündchen in Dior Haute Couture at the Met Gala (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Nick Jonas in Dior Men at the Met Gala (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Travis Scott in Dior Men at the Met Gala (from DiorMag)


----------



## averagejoe

Verbal in Dior Men at the Met Gala (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Model Kiko Mizuhara


----------



## steph22

Melissa Benoist


----------



## steph22

Mackenzie Foy


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Skai Jackson


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Gemma Collins


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Virginie Ledoyen


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Kisu


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigová


----------



## steph22

Kate Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Stefanovic


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sarah Ellen


----------



## bobobob

.


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci


----------



## bobobob

pic removed (duplicate)


----------



## bobobob

Shailene Woodley


----------



## bobobob

Elle Fanning zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amira Casar zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kiko Mizuhara zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## averagejoe

Lea Thompson and Zoey Deutch (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Bosworth (photo from WWD):


----------



## averagejoe

Maria Grazia Chiuri and Kat Graham (photo from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kimpel


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Eva Herzigova


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## averagejoe

Kate Bosworth in Dior Cruise 2020 RTW (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Zoe Deutch in Dior (from DiorMag):


----------



## averagejoe

Kat Graham in Dior with Maria Grazia Chiuri (from DiorMag):


----------



## steph22

Lottie Moss


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in Dior Haute Couture (from The Telegraph):


----------



## steph22

Lara *****


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## averagejoe

Rachel Brosnahan in Dior at the Tony Awards (from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Melania ***** in Dior (from WWD):


----------



## l0veileen

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Sadie Sink


----------



## steph22

Wendy Williams


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Alice Naylor-Leyland


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Bryan Yambao


----------



## steph22

Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Kristen Crawley


----------



## steph22

Miss Fame


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk (clogs)


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Christina Estrada


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Camille Rowe


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Tanya Bardsley


----------



## steph22

Joely Richardson


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## steph22

Sofia Sanchez De Betak


----------



## steph22

Sui He


----------



## kkatie

Devon Windsor


----------



## shopgirl bb

Carina Lau


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Holly Valance


----------



## steph22

Hannah Jeter


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Angelababy


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Millie Mackintosh


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Pettifleur Berenger (Real Housewives of Melbourne)


----------



## bobobob

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## bobobob

Korean actress Min Hyo-Rin


----------



## bobobob

Min Hyo-Rin


----------



## bobobob

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Belle Hassan


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ruby Rose


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Shonda Rimes


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Ella Eyre


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Corinne Olympios


----------



## steph22

Ella Eyre


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## OneMoreDay

Laura Dern wearing Dior at the Venice Film Festival.


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Laura Pieri


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## OneMoreDay

Elsa Pataky wearing Dior in the June/July 2019 issue of Harper's Bazaar Australia.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sophie Turner


----------



## steph22

Georgia Toffolo


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chloe Flower


----------



## OneMoreDay

Dakota Johnson wearing Dior at the Toronto International Film Festival.


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## OneMoreDay

Demi Moore in the October issue of Harper's Bazaar.


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Nicola Roberts


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Tilly


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## bobobob

Princess Sirivannavari Nariratana zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ami Suzuki and Aya Suzuki zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Neelofa Mohd Noor zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lena Perminova zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Lillis zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Erin O'Connor zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jeanne Damas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Angelababy zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bianca Brandolini zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adele Exarchopoulos zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Daur zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Juno Temple zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Deepika Padukone zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sita Abellan  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jorja Smith zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexandra of Hanover zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Valentina Ferragni  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Bruna Marquezine zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zita Hanrot zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lucie de la Falaise zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Romee Strijd  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Morgane Polanski


----------



## bobobob

Marie-Josée Croze


----------



## bobobob

Isabelle Huppert


----------



## bobobob

Julianne Moore


----------



## bobobob

Marisa Berenson


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Natalie Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Bella Hadid


----------



## bobobob

Leomie Anderson


----------



## bobobob

Nina Dobrev


----------



## bobobob

Jorja Smith


----------



## steph22

Victoria Macgrath


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Natalia Dyer


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Victoria Lee


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba


----------



## minnie04

Suzy Bae - Dior ambassador from Korea


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova filming My City - Paris for Vogue. This


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## OneMoreDay

Nicole Kidman wearing Dior for Elle USA's November cover.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rihanna wearing Dior in Vogue's November 2019 issue.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Irina Shayk photographed by the late Peter Lindbergh for Dior.


----------



## steph22

Khloé Kardashian


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalie Portman wearing Dior for Elle's November cover (same cover story as Nicole Kidman).


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## OneMoreDay

Carina Lau wearing Dior Haute Couture for Modern Weekly.


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Carly Cole


----------



## steph22

Louisa Johnson


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Samantha Mumba


----------



## steph22

Amal Clooney


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Eiza González


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Arielle Kebbel


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Brittany Snow


----------



## steph22

Angela Sarafyan


----------



## steph22

Maggie Rogers


----------



## steph22

Halston Sage


----------



## steph22

Peyton List


----------



## steph22

Ella Hunt


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez and friend


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jones


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Anne Sophie Baillet


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Travis Scott


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## Roie55

Rhianna


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Fabiana Flosi


----------



## steph22

Alisha Wainwright


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## Akch

❤️


----------



## steph22

Joe Jonas


----------



## Akch

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## averagejoe

All from WWD:

Phoebe Waller-Bridge in Dior Haute Couture






Renee Zellweger in Dior Haute Couture
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kaitlyn Dever in Dior Haute Couture





Gwendoline Christie in Dior Men


----------



## steph22

Gaby Allen


----------



## steph22

Lydia Bright


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Neneh Cherry


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Fanny Bourdette


----------



## steph22

Noomi Rapace


----------



## steph22

Derek Blasberg


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Gayle King


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Lila Moss


----------



## steph22

Kate Upton For Editorialist By Gilles Bensimon


----------



## bobobob

Tessa Thompson  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gala Gordon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Monica Bellucci zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kat Graham zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kozue Akimoto zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lous and the Yakuza


----------



## bobobob

Thassia Naves zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ora Yang zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## bobobob

Sabine Getty zimbio


----------



## steph22

Caro Daur


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Blogger Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Adele Exarchopoulos


----------



## averagejoe

Winona Ryder in Dior Couture: (from Vogue.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Jennifer Aniston in "vintage" Dior Couture by John Galliano: (from Vogue.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Annie Murphy in Dior: (from Vogue.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Dan Levy in Dior Men: (from Vogue.com)


----------



## averagejoe

Uma Therman in Dior, and her son Levon Hawke in Dior Men: (from Vogue.com)


----------



## steph22

Tessa Thompson


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## coreenmd

Rihanna and Bella Hadid


----------



## averagejoe

Charlize Theron in Dior Haute Couture (from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Natalie Portman in Dior Haute Couture (from Vogue.com):


----------



## steph22

Candice Swanepoel


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## coreenmd

khloe kardashian, bella hadid, chiara ferragni, olivia palermo, blake lively and more bella hadid


----------



## steph22

Faye Resnick


----------



## steph22

Lottie Tomlinson


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Jorja Smith


----------



## steph22

Elisabeth Moss


----------



## steph22

Demi Moore


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Maya Hawke


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung and Rainey Qualley


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Andie MacDowell


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Julia Restoin Roitfeld


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Art curator and socialite Katy Hessel (L)


----------



## coreenmd

Bella Hadid, Olivia Palermo, Elsa Holsk, Sienna Miller, Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## coreenmd

Justin Timberlake wearing Dior x Nike kicks


----------



## coreenmd

Liza Koshy


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## l0veileen

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Larsen Thompson


----------



## steph22

Patricia Contreras


----------



## coreenmd

Pam Allier - Fashion Blogger, Vlogger, Model


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Any Jackson


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Lydia Bright


----------



## OneMoreDay

Meghan Markle wore this vintage Dior coat sourced by William Vintage to a christening when she was still pregnant.


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## coreenmd

angelina jolie


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## averagejoe

Angelababy (photos from hallyuplus.net)


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Zayn Malik


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Paris Fury


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Kara Del Toro


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## steph22

Andi Dorfman


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Nikki Bella


----------



## steph22

Roxy Jacenko


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Ellie Delphine


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Demi Rose


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## OneMoreDay

Natalia Vodianova touring Claude Monet's gardens at Giverny.


----------



## JoeDelRey

Suga from BTS


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Sadie Frost


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Chloe Khan


----------



## steph22

Anastasia Karanikolaou


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Madeline Petsch


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Ruby Mae


----------



## steph22

Anastasia Karanikolaou


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## acquiredtaste

jimin wearing air dior from IG story.


----------



## steph22

Bee Shaffer


----------



## _leah

Jimin from BTS


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Xxmayxx

Bella Hadid and Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Maura Higgins


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## averagejoe

Sara Serraiocco in Dior (from Vogue.com):


----------



## averagejoe

Natasha Andrews in Dior (from Vogue.com):


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Cruz Beckham


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Maisie Williams and boyfriend Reuben Selby


----------



## steph22

Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Carla Ginola


----------



## steph22

Camille Charriere


----------



## steph22

Stylist Alex Riviere


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

French actress Emmanuelle Devos


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Ivana *****


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Amy Hart


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Arabella Chi


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Ana de Armas


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Denise van Outen


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## lilyannie

Any K-drama and K-pop fans?  
Bae Suzy from the drama Start-Up:


Jisoo from Blackpink:


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## lilyannie

Dior + Blackpick =


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Ashley Graham


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Eiza González


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Price


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Princess Gabriella of Monaco


----------



## steph22

Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Melissa Benoist


----------



## steph22

Phoebe Burgess


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Gillian Anderson


----------



## averagejoe

Anya Taylor-Joy in Dior Haute Couture, from WWD:


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Alexander


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## killuazoldyck

j-hope from BTS


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni Sarkozy


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Cardi B’s daughter Kulture


----------



## steph22

Hannah Bronfman


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jenna Ortega – Cosmopolitan (April 2021)


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Megan Blake Irwin


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Paige Turley


----------



## steph22

Arabella Chi


----------



## steph22

Ninel Conde


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Kate Capshaw


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Frida Andersson


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Jaime Xie


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Jordan Alexander


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Princess Alexandra of Hanover


----------



## steph22

Model Sofia de Montaigu


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Mélanie Laurent


----------



## steph22

Ivanka *****


----------



## steph22

Léna Mahfouf


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

French actresses Reem Kherici


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Jordan Alexander


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts
(socialite, social media influencer, and owner of Attire Fashion)


----------



## songan

Lisa Banholzer - Head to Toe in New Dior   
June 24, 2021 

Miniskirt//Reference: 141J35X8808_X8900
D-Doll Pump//Reference: KCP912CCF_S900
Medium Lady D-lite Bag//Reference: M0565OREY_M950 
Knit Black Tee//Older Season


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakhazi (كارن وازن) is a Lebanese-British model, fashion writer, entrepreneur and the owner of Karen Wazen Eyewear
Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Dior Ready-to-Wear Collection
Fall/Winter 2021-2022 Baby Dior Collection





	

		
			
		

		
	
 SOURCE: @karenwazen

SUMMARY: In the first two photos of Karen Wazen depicted here, she's literally head to toe in 100% Dior. And in other photos online, she's commonly wearing several different *new season* Dior items together to recreate a look or to mix and match to suit her style.


----------



## songan

Sonia Lyson, German actress, with micro Lady Dior


----------



## steph22

Mia Moretti


----------



## songan

Gitta Banko - German-British minor actress, fashion industry influencer
2 Large Lady Dior bags (navy blue and black)


Chanel sunglasses//Manufaktur Boscana black coat, turtleneck and green skirt over trousers//Valentino sock boots
	

		
			
		

		
	



Large Lady Dior in black cannage//Reference# M0566ONGE_M900
Dior Addict 3F sunglasses//no longer available
All other articles of clothing are from Manufaktur Boscana


----------



## songan

Mandy Bork - model and actress
Germany's Next Top Model TV show (runner up for cycle 4)


Fall 2021 collection - DiorAct Sandals//Reference: KCQ547LAB_S900
2021 Dioramour collection - Lady Dior Bag//Reference: M0505ONGH_M35R
2021 Mizza collection - Fuschia Bobby Belt Reference: B0082USGE_M929
2020 collection - Puff Sleeve Transparent Dress and Raincoat//no longer on website
Bottega Venetta sunglasses//Cartier bracelets//unknown brand earrings


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

Moka Fang aka Fang Yuan, socialite and commercial model:



Dior Zodiac sweater, Dior beret, Dior belt, LV bag


----------



## Etincelle

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JULY 5, 2021
Socialites, Xenia Adonts and Bryan Grey Yambao, wear Dior to Paris Fashion Week.

DIOR FALL 2019 READY-TO-WEAR COLLECTION



Xenia Adonts, socialite and fashion personality, is wearing the look 15 shorter jacket with the look 16 bandeau and look 16 mini-skirt. She is holding the coveted white Micro Dioramour Lady Dior (reference: S0856ONGH_M030 ). 

Bryanboy, fashion writer and fashion media personality, is wearing the Dior Mesh Beret with Veil (reference: 12DMH910G157_C900), Dior navy suit jacket, Dior fashion jewelry, Dior navy pants, etc. He is carrying the Medium Lady Dior with the indigo blue gradient effect (reference: M0565OSJB_M928).


----------



## songan

Araki Yuko (新木優子)
Yuko, a young Japanese model and actress, was gifted a micro bag by @mariagraziachiuri!

2021 Dior release: Micro Bobby crossbody bag 




SOURCE: Instagram


----------



## songan

Heart Evangelista, Filipino mega-star icon, poses with her husband and her Micro Lady Dior.


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Tiffany *****


----------



## songan

XIAMEN, CHINA - JULY 8, 2021
Cecelia Liu / Liu Shi Shi (刘诗诗) was dressed in Dior outfits with Dior J'adore sling back heels as she poses for the paparazzi at the Omega grand opening and promotional event.


----------



## songan

Camille Charriere relaxes in her Parisian apartment, while showing off her new micro bag.

Orange + Black + Gold + Leopard = Autumn


MICRO SADDLE BAG - Black Goatskin
Reference: S5662CCEH_M900


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen, 
Lebanese-British entrepreneur of eyeglasses and fashion content creator 


Dior saddle bag in white//sweater vest//light wash denim jeans//Balenciaga Triple athletic shoes


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji-hyun* wears Christian Dior Resort 2017 collection on the set of The Legend of the Deep Sea.


----------



## imlvholic




----------



## songan

Sammy Cheng ( 鄭秀文 ) is a famous singer and actress that is like the Chinese version of Gwen Steffani. 
Cheng Sau-Man is her Chinese name. This so-called un-aging "Queen of Cantopop" is 48 years old.


----------



## songan

Jisoo (김지수) member of Kpop group Black Pink wears look #15 from F/W 2021-2022 RTW runway.


----------



## songan

Jisoo (김지수) of Kpop group, Blackpink , wears her gifted Dior Caro bag in denim fabric.


Denim on denim//High rise pants//Cropped sweater//Gold chain details


----------



## songan

Suzy Bae ( 배수지 )


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JUNE 25, 2021
Arriving at the* Dior Men’s x Travis Scott Summer 2022 *show, Bella left little to the imagination as she wore nothing underneath her sheer black halter top from *Gucci x Tom Ford*. She paired the racy number with green low-rise snakeskin pants from *Dior *and continued with the wild theme of her look with a matching *Dior *green snake-print briefcase. Bella wore statement sunglasses with a crystal chain strap to keep them in place. She also wore several rings and a stack of snakeskin bracelets and toned down the look with a classic pair of black patent leather pump.




^* Dior Cactus Jack Spring 2022 Snake Print Green Bag
Dior Cactus Jack Spring 2022 Snake Print Green Pants
Villa Amour Vintage Gucci Tom Ford Halter Top*




Credit: Mega / WENN


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* (model, socialite and social media maven)


----------



## songan

Xenia Adonts
Serbian socialite, model, owner of Attire based in Paris


----------



## songan

SANTA BARBARA FILM FESTIVAL - APRIL 9, 2021
*Amanda Seyfried *wears Christian Dior Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear collection, look# 37. On her feet are  Roger Vivier Marlene Strass Sandals.


----------



## songan

South Korean actress *Lee Si Young* ( 이시영 ) wears the DIORAMOUR DIOR CARO HEART POUCH WITH CHAIN in red lambskin, which was released several weeks ago on the official website. Reference: S5097WNGI_M35R.









SOURCES: Dior website, @leesiyoung38


----------



## steph22

Lucy Hale


----------



## songan

Korean actor Uhm Ki-Joon ( 엄기준 ) wore CHRISTIAN DIOR Dior Oblique Asymmetric Jacket With Shawl Collar ($4,479) in Penthouse, Season 3, Ep 9.


----------



## songan

Hong Kong singer, dancer and actor Aaron Kwok ( 郭富城 ) wears Christian Dior hoodie with LV backpack to art gallery for splurging on new artwork pieces. His w ife, ex-model, Moka Fang ( 方媛 ) wears a seasonally appropriate coral-orange Chanel boucle jacket. 


SOURCE: https://www.8days.sg/sceneandheard/...ges-seven-figure-sum-on-artwork-in-2-14313570


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay. She brandishes a Dior Saddle bag in episode 5.




Dior Denim Saddle Bag in Dior Oblique Embroidery 


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay ( 사이코지만 괜찮아 ). She accessorizes her MSGM Oversized Bow Dress with a Dior Mini Saddle Bag in black grained calfskin in episode 10.




Dior Mini Saddle Bag


SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Seo Ye Ji* (서예지) acts as the troubled children's book writer, Ko Mun Yeong, in It's Okay To Not Be Okay (사이코지만 괜찮아). In episode 11, she pairs a gold Lady Dior handbag with her Celine Smocked Folk Blouse in Silk Georgette and Celine Box Pleat Skirt with Floral Tapestry.









SOURCE:








						‘It’s Okay to Not Be Okay’: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits in Netflix's la
					

Style ID: The luxury brands behind Seo Ye-Ji’s fashionable outfits on ‘It’s Okay To Not Be Okay’—updated weekly




					www.buro247.sg


----------



## songan

*Kendall Jenner *in Elle Magazine



Naked Cashmere Helena Shorts, Wolford Sixties Fishnet Tights/////////////////// Dior Fall 2021 Ready-to-Wear Plaid Jacket


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Kim Cheon (김체온) - Korean Celebrity Fitness Guru





 
SOURCE:








						오늘의 기록
					

과감하게 레드로 칠해본 네일 사실 수줍다 춤추다가 찍혔어요 홍콩에서 아트바젤이 열렸었죠 아트 홍수에 ...




					m.blog.naver.com
				



*


----------



## songan

Victoria McGrath


Saddle Bag in Blush Ultramatte Calfskin ($3,950.00 USD)
Reference: M0446ILLO_M50P


----------



## songan

*Elena Yu* and *Gretchen Barretto*
exotic Lady Dior   --> beautiful, pastel yellow python (!!!)


----------



## songan

*SoMi *(소미) is a Canadian-Dutch-Korean singer, songwriter, dancer and performer.
Somi s the Dior Bobby!


----------



## songan

*Suzy Bae* (배수지) - actress and ex-K-pop idol

8.17.2021


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl - *model from Next Model Management

Annabel wears full-on Dior F/W 2021-2022.


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Jisoo *(김지수) wears the sweater vest trend with the Christian Dior Montaigne Bag in latte calfskin and gold hardware.


Jisoo received a free Dior Beauty pouch with Rouge Dior Forever liquid lipsticks.


Jisoo also gets Dior PR gifts personalized for her dog Dalgom and a pair of free constellation PJs for herself. Maria Grazia Chiuri at Dior sends her gifts and invitations every season.


SOURCE: @sooyaaa__


----------



## songan

*Tiffany Young *- Dior book tote with oblique monogram print (PR gift)


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic* - Turkic-Serbian socialite and Parisian fashion personality



SOURCE: @tamarakalinic


----------



## songan

Alizey Mirza - Dubai socialite


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## songan

*Tamara Kalinic* lands the cover of Elle Serbia wearing a custom-made Dior gown


----------



## songan

Loic Prigent, Maria Grazia Chiuri and Jessica Chastain 
*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 @*loicprigent


----------



## songan

*Amelia Liana* - Persian-British socialite visits the Harrods Dior pop-up store


----------



## steph22

Gal Gadot


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## songan

Actress *Angelababy* aka Yang Ying (杨颖):


Actor *Wang Anyu *(王安宇) :


----------



## songan

*Angelababy* - Chinese actress, singer and model

Fashion Compilation of Dior Outfits at the Airport:


----------



## songan

*Angelababy* 楊穎 (Mandarin: Yang Ying, Cantonese: Yeung Wing) backstage with Elisabetta Beccari, wife of the CEO of Dior.


----------



## songan

*Angelababy - *Hong Kong actress, singer and model


----------



## songan

K-pop idol* Sunmi *(선미) wears the Dior Book Tote in her music video "Noir" (누아르).


----------



## steph22

Footballer Jack Grealish


----------



## songan

It's baking outside. I cannot wait until winter comes again!

*Romee Strijid* and her daughter* Mint *


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Kristin Davis


----------



## steph22

Maria Sharapova


----------



## songan

*Annabel Rosendahl -* model represented by Next Model Management



Dior F/W 2021-2022 couture dress


----------



## steph22

Holly Candy


----------



## songan

*Kristen Davies* wears a black Lady Dior micro bag in the promotional photo stills for the SATC spinoff: And Just Like That...


Source: https://www.elle.com/uk/fashion/celebrity-style/g37021459/and-just-like-that-style-fashion/


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## songan

Korean-American Vogue contributing writer and model* Irene Kim* has the newest un-released Lady Dior in a new print/pattern!


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Harrison


----------



## steph22

E.J Johnson


----------



## steph22

Lorde


----------



## steph22

Julia Fox


----------



## steph22

Lori Loughlin


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Mia Moretti


----------



## steph22

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## mookc

*Kim Jisoo *from *BLACKPINK *at a Dior pop-up store in Seoul. Christian Dior named Jisoo as global ambassador for both fashion and beauty back in March 2021.


----------



## songan

Actress Tong Yao (童瑶) and actor Li Zefeng (李泽锋) take a stroll in Nothing But Thirty (2020). Notice the Dior Saddle bag.


----------



## songan

Actress *Tong Yao* (童瑶) wore a dark blue Dior 30 Montaigne shoulder bag in Nothing But Thirty 《三十而已》episode 14 when she visits the fireworks factory that supplies her TV show husband's business.


Source: tudou
ID Credit: songan


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Priyanka Chopra


----------



## songan

Franziska Knuppe, German model and actress, recently wore the same Dior Fall 2021 RTW outfit as Sammi Cheng, Chinese singer and actress. Who wore it better? Any comments go in the Dior Comments thread.


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jaime Winstone


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## songan

South Korean beauty Lee Da Hee (이다희)
SOURCE:http://www.incheonilbo.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=973285#0A7t


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Zhao Liying (赵丽颖) in a Dior Haute Couture Gown and her small Dioramour Caro bag:


Serbian fashionista Tamara Kalinic wore the same gown for the cover of Elle Serbia. Fashion is global. 
In your opinion, who wore it better? Any opinions or comments belong in the Comments thread.

SOURCE: Weibo, Instagram


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Sylvia Mantella


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Tanya Burr


----------



## songan

Jisoo Kim (김지수) from BlackPink is the Dior brand ambassador in South Korea.


----------



## songan

Irene Kim (아이린) - model and Vogue writer


----------



## songan

Jisoo Kim (김지수) from BlackPink wore a full-on Dior Cruise 2021 ready-to-wear look, which included a dress featuring the Greek goddess Athena, as a guest to the Dior Spring Summer 2021 runway show.

#PFW #ParisFashionWeek


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Tamara Kalinic


----------



## steph22

Tamu McPherson


----------



## steph22

Aimee Song


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## songan

Victoria McGrath poses during Paris Fashion Week 2021.


#PFW
SOURCE: IG@inthefrow


----------



## steph22

Fabiana Flosi


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 1, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Tamara Kalinic wore full-on Dior F/W 2021-2022 Ready-to-Wear to the Dior S/S 2022 runway show.


#PFW


----------



## songan

Chinese actress and model Angelababy also known as 楊穎 (杨颖) / Yeung Wing (Yang Ying):


----------



## songan

Yuko Araki (新木優子) at Miss Dior pop-up event


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## Aelfaerie

Do TV shows count? IU in Hotel del Luna! Clocked the bag as soon as I saw the handles in a close-up shot.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## songan

Koran actress Seo Hyun-Jin (서현진) uses Dior in the K-drama You Are My Spring episode 9.


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
*Chiara Ferragni *@ Paris Fashion Week



Christian Dior D-Doll Thigh High Black Patent Leather Boots
Reference: KCI697KCP_S20X
Christian Dior Silver Metallic Sheepskin Bomber Jacket
Reference: 148C30AL838_X0995
Christian Dior Silver Sequined Embroidered Mini Skirt
Reference: 141J35X8808_X8900
Dior Micro Lady Dior Bag
Reference: S0856ONGE_M900

#PFW
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Sophie Anderton


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 29, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Gitta Banko & Lea Naumann







#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 29, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Lois Opoku




#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 29, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Füsun Lindner - Turkish German fashion maven


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## songan

Chinese actress and model Angelababy, otherwise known as Yang Ying (杨颖):


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Füsun Lindner - Turkish-German fashion maven
 
SOURCE: IG
#PFW #Paris Fashion Week


----------



## songan

Negin Mirsalehi - supermodel

#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS FRANCE
Xenia Adonts wore Dior to the Dior S/S 2022 runway show.



#Paris Fashion Week  #PFW
SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

More photos of German socialite and fitness entrepreneur Caroline Dauer during Paris Fashion Week... 



She rarely wears make-up so she looked extra good when she did for the Dior S/S 2022 runway show. #PFW
SOURCE: IG@carodauer


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Deva Cassel, daughter of actress Monica Bellucci, is a high fashion model.





#PFW # Paris Fashion Week
SOURCES: 小红书, IG@devacassel_


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Actress Zoey Deutch with Dior Creative Director Maria Gratzia Chiuri:







#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCES: zimbio.com, IG@zoeydeutch


----------



## songan

Japanese actress and model Yuko Araki (新木優子) wears the Dior Alps collection.



SOURCE: IG@yuuuuukko_


----------



## songan

Actress Tiffany Tang otherwise known as Tang Yan (唐嫣) wore DIOR SPRING 2017 READY-TO-WEAR, Look #32.


----------



## steph22

Halsey


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Billionaire's daughter Jamie Xie wears a full-on Dior outfit from the headscarf to the brightly printed dress to the heels and the printed Dior Saddle bag.



# PARIS FASHION WEEK #PFW
SOURCE: getty.ie


----------



## songan

Yasmin Wijnaldum



SOURCE: 小红书


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## songan

South Korean entertainer Jisoo (김지수) from the K-pop group BlackPink was chosen as Dior's global ambassador. Dior passed over Yang Zi (杨紫), Angelababy (杨颖), and countless other brand ambassadors from various countries for this global ambassador role.




To be honest, I do not like the popularity of the BlackPink members. Their large viewership is the reason Jisoo got elevated from brand ambassador in South Korea to global ambassador. Various actresses all fit the global ambassador role much better.


----------



## songan

Daria Konovalova


SOURCE: fashion-person.com


----------



## songan

Actress Jing Tian (景甜)


----------



## songan

Jisoo Kim (김지수)


SOURCE: https://www.kpopstarz.com/articles/...bassadors-and-model-for-top-luxury-brands.htm


----------



## songan

Marta Sierra - Spanish fashion personality in Paris


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## songan

Hannah Jeter, model known for Sports Illustrated swimsuit edition and wife of Derek Jeter, attends the Baseball Hall of Fame induction ceremony with Dorothy Jeter at Clark Sports Center on September 08, 2021 in Cooperstown, New York.



SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

"The Academy Museum of Motion Pictures and Vanity Fair Premiere party took place on Wednesday (29 September) in Los Angeles, California. This event saw the return of *Robert Pattinson* who was looking very refreshed wearing this *Dior Men* grey double-breasted tuxedo".

SOURCE: https://www.redcarpet-fashionawards...tion-pictures-and-vanity-fair-premiere-party/


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## songan

Algerian-French actress Leila Bekhti & her family @ Cannes Film Festival:



SOURCE: zimbio.com, gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

BLÉSNYA MINHER


----------



## steph22

Lala Kent


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## songan

Lena Mahfouf and Caro Daur in Dior outfits:


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: IG@voguegermany


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE 
Zoey Deutch attended the Miss Dior party in full-on Dior clothing from the Fall/Winter 2021-2022 RTW collection.




#PFW #PARIS FASHION WEEK 
SOURCE: Gettyimages.ie


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Pia Whitesell


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## songan

Tamara Kalinic - Serbian socialite and fashion media maven
Dior S/S 2022 sneakers


----------



## songan

Chriselle Lim


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Jisoo Kim (김지수)


----------



## songan

Cara Delevingne looks ethereal in Dior for the cover of Vogue Japan November 2021.


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온)


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## songan

Ji Hye Park (박지혜) of ESteem Models and ELITE Models
Click the next arrow for more images of the Fall 2021 pop-up store and her Dior Fall/Winter 2021-22 outfit.


----------



## songan

Liza Koshy dresses in full-on Dior as a guest of the Dior S/S 2022 runway show.


#PFW #Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Liza Koshy poses with Maria Grazia Chiuri during New York Fashion Week 2021.


----------



## songan

Jessica Aïdi Verrati - high fashion model


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## songan

Karen Wazen Bakhazi (كارن وازن)


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 23, 2021 - LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA
Robert Pattinson is seen at the 15th annual Go Gala at Cornerstone Plaza.
He's wearing a suit by Dior Homme.


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 15, 2021 - LYON, FRANCE: 
Amalie Gassmann was photographed at the Lumiere Award Ceremony during the 13th Film Festival Lumiere In Lyon. 
Her outfit is entirely Dior. She's of mixed heritage (Japanese, German, and  French) and transitioned into being a director after her modeling career.


----------



## songan

Katie Giorgadze wears Dior earrings, pleated pink pajamas as part of the home wear outside trend, an ivory egg pearl oval clutch by Simone Rocha, and pink satin crystal embellished mules from Manolo Blahnik, on October 13, 2021 in Paris, France.

Pajamas, bath robes, fluffy slippers, boudoir apparel in winter pastel colors are all components of the trend with wearing home wear out and about. Here, she chose to wear high heels instead of the fluffy slippers.


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 13, 2021 - CANNES, FRANCE:
Carlotta Rubaltelli attended the closing ceremony during the 4th Canneseries Festival wearing a total Dior outfit.


----------



## songan

Actress Tong Yao (童瑶) acted as character Gu Jia in the TV show Nothing But Thirty【三十而已】about the lives of three women in their thirties in Shanghai, China. Gu Jia wore the mauve Lady Dior in episode 41 to her friend's apartment to commiserate. A divorce was pending.


Gu Jia visits the airport with her Dior Montaigne bag. She's forcibly escorting her husband's mistress to exit Shanghai and leave forever.


SOURCE: Youku Tudou Video
ID Credit: Songan


----------



## songan

Anya Taylor Joy was made an official Dior brand ambassador earlier this season. She was rejected by Chanel before picked up by Dior. As a result of her new status, she often wore Dior on the red carpet. This lovely magenta number was worn to the Critics Choice Awards. (The dress is from Dior haute couture Spring 2020). Gloves are a retro 1990's trend for 2021.


SOURCES: 小红书@爱豆穿搭日记, www.news24.com/w24/style/fashion/red-carpet/for-the-queens-gambit-star-dior-dedicated-200-hours-of-tailoring-for-her-critics-choice-gown-20210310-4


----------



## songan

Anya Taylor Joy's Golden Globes green Dior gown had taken over 300 hours to make. Its consisted of a green outer sheath worn around a long green custom dress. The back features a low, scooped back with delicate cross-over straps. The festive appearance of the dress is partly due to the material --a synthetic lurex. Her hair is reminiscent of Veronica Lake and the makeup is classic Old Hollywood.



SOURCES: IG@luxurylaw, www.lofficielusa.com/fashion/anya-taylor-joy-golden-globes-dress-queens-gambit, www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fashion/fashion-news/a35675357/anya-taylor-joy-dior-dress-golden-globes/


----------



## songan

Anya Taylor Joy changed into a second Dior outfit for the evening after parties, "an ice-blue strapless gown which had a hint of Cinderella magic to it".  This satin cuir dress took 150 hours for the Dior atelier to make.


SOURCE: www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/fashion/fashion-news/a35675357/anya-taylor-joy-dior-dress-golden-globes


----------



## songan

Kim Cheon (김체온) with her mini Lady Dior


SOURCE: 
	

	







						오늘의 기록
					

과감하게 레드로 칠해본 네일 사실 수줍다 춤추다가 찍혔어요 홍콩에서 아트바젤이 열렸었죠 아트 홍수에 ...




					m.blog.naver.com


----------



## songan

Anya Taylor Joy of The Queen's Gambit


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## songan

Victoria McGrath


----------



## songan

Billionaire heir Alexandre Arnault, the son of LVMH chief Bernard Arnault, attended the British Vogue event with his wife Geraldine.


----------



## songan

Kim Jisoo (김지수) wore an oversized block-checked Dior cardigan over a striped knit gilet, crisp white button-down and pleated skirt from Dior. The Doc Martins are from the Heaven by Marc Jacob x Dr Marten boots collaboration. She finished off her look with the easily identifable white Dioramour Caro Bag.




#PFW Paris Fashion Week 2021
SOURCE: https://www.buro247.my/fashion/buro-loves/style-id-blackpink-paris-fashion-week-ss22.html


----------



## songan

Suzy Bae - Korean actress 
Christian Dior Alps Capsule Ski Collection


----------



## songan

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## songan

In the finale of the romance K-drama Hometown Cha-Cha-Cha (갯마을 차차차), Shin Mina (신민아) went for an all Dior outfit. She wore a short-sleeved belted jacket, a mid-length skirt, and a micro Lady Dior bag.


----------



## songan

Supermodel Negin Mirsalehi


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## songan

Filipina actress Heart Evangelista


----------



## songan

Actress and model Angelababy is the official brand ambassador for Dior in China.




SOURCE: lujuba.cc


----------



## songan

Heart Evangelisa


SOURCE: IG@iamhearte


----------



## songan

Rihanna



Dior Oblique Shirt 
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

High fashion model Emili Sindlev:


----------



## songan

Alba Rohrwacher


SOURCE: https://vogue.sg/venice-film-festival-2021-fashion/


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## songan

Lori Harvey with her Lady Dior:


----------



## songan

Hong Kong singer Kelly Chen also known as 陳慧琳 and "Diva of Asia"


----------



## songan

Lisa Banholzer



Dior Lady D-Lite handbag


----------



## songan

Nina Suess - German fashion personality


D-Doll Heels
Lady D-Lite
Dior Spring 2021 RTW


----------



## songan

Michal Kurtis


Dior jumpsuit, Bottega sandals, Lady Dior handbag


----------



## songan

Milena Karl and Xenia Adonts - socialites wearing total Dior outfits


----------



## songan

Lea Naumann


----------



## songan

Mthayel Al Ali (مثايل آل علي), Dima Al Sheikhly (_ديما_ الشيخلي), and Dalal AlDoub (دلاليد):


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne and Olivia Culpo @ Dior Designer of Dreams Exhibition in Doha, Qatar:


SOURCE: IGstories@leoniehanne


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne with Dior @ Doha, Qatar:


----------



## songan

Dalal AlDoub @ Dior Designer of Dreams Exhibition in Doha, Qatar.
Click next for all the images and short reels.


----------



## songan

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Victoria Magrath


----------



## steph22

Camille Cottin


----------



## songan

Hannah Quinlivan (昆凌)


----------



## songan

NOVEMBER 7, 2021 - DOHA, QATAR
Tamara Kalinic wears all Dior with the new Bobby bag.


----------



## steph22

Model Leomie Anderson


----------



## songan

Korean actress Shin Se-kyung (신세경) and K-pop singer Tiffany Young:


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk in a vintage Dior peacoat


----------



## songan

Natalie Portman was photographed at Lassens Natural Foods wearing a circa 2016 Diorama bag.


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Sai De Silva


----------



## steph22

Karen Wazen Bakhazi


----------



## steph22

Vashtie Kola


----------



## steph22

Gigi Paris


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Gates


----------



## steph22

Jenna Coleman


----------



## steph22

Lala Anthony


----------



## steph22

Zara McDermott


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Holly Valance


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo (just seen)


----------



## steph22

Head of Amazon Studios Jennifer Salke


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Keirnan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Jurnee Smollett


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Olivia Attwood


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Lady Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Madelaine Petsch


----------



## steph22

Stella Banderas


----------



## steph22

Beatrice Borromeo


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni and Valentina Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Tamu McPherson


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Georgina Rodriquez


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Vogue Williams


----------



## steph22

Cara Delevingne


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson


----------



## steph22

Barbara Palvin


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Sharon Osbourne


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Romee Strjid


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Toni Garrn


----------



## steph22

Iris Law


----------



## steph22

Ashley Park


----------



## steph22

Valentina Ferragni and Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Louise Bourgoin


----------



## steph22

Louane


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

Ciara


----------



## steph22

Maria Bakalova


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Maria Balaklova


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Nailea Devora


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt


----------



## steph22

Akira Akbar


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Thuso Mbedu


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Anna Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Jesinta Franklin


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Australian model Gabriella Brooks


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Sofia Richie


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Model Rebecca Donaldson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Nadiya Bychkova


----------



## steph22

Elizabeth McGovern


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Maye Musk


----------



## minnie04

Jiso Blackpink


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Maye and Elon Musk at the Met Gala. Maye is wearing Dior Couture and a mini Lady Dior bag:



(Getty Images)


----------



## steph22

Draya Michele


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Maya Hawke


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Maye Musk


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Christina Ricci


----------



## steph22

Kimora Lee Simmons


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Maye Musk


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson and son Cy


----------



## steph22

EJ Johnson, the child of Los Angeles Dodgers owner Magic Johnson, with her mother Cookie Johnson.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Victoria Federica


----------



## steph22

Charithra Chandran


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Maya Henry


----------



## steph22

Miss Fame


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Carla Bruni


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Jessica Biel


----------



## steph22

Rema


----------



## steph22

Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## cali_to_ny

Sutton Stracke RHOBH


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Amina Muaddi


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Maye Musk


----------



## steph22

Heart Evangelista


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## Tyler_JP

Paris, 15 June, 1956, *Ava Gardner* and fashion designer *Christian Dior*, trying a dress in the private salons of the couture house.


----------



## steph22

Gugu Mbatha-Raw


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## Tyler_JP

Genuine style over ostentation... Charlotte Rampling photographed at a Dior show.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenners daughter, Stormi


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Sabrina Elba


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kaitlyn Dever


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Yara Shahidi


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Yolanda Hadid


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Rita Ora


----------



## steph22

Sarah Hyland


----------



## steph22

Laverne Cox


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Kat Graham


----------



## averagejoe

Nina Garcia in Dior (photo from WWD):


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Madeleine Arthur


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosamund Pike


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Elle Macpherson


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Daddario


----------



## steph22

Jisoo


----------



## steph22

Poppy Ajudha


----------



## steph22

Steph Adams


----------



## steph22

Amelie Zilber


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Léna Mahfouf


----------



## steph22

David Beckham


----------



## steph22

Paris Jackson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae El Moussa


----------



## steph22

Camille Kostek


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Natalie Portman


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michel Serfaty


----------



## steph22

Elsa Pataky


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Rachel Brosnahan


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Anya Taylor-Joy


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Jessie James Decker


----------



## steph22

Luciana Barroso


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## HAZE MAT

Westside Gunn


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Bianca Jagger


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Kiki Barth


----------



## steph22

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Bryant


----------



## steph22

Lisa Hochstein


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Natasha Bure (Candace Cameron's daughter) 12/15/22


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Alexia Echevarria


----------

